# BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup



## bessiebenny

_*UPDATED FEB 01 **-* Added new group comparison photos of the lights. Still not everything but pretty close!_
_*UPDATED JAN 31 **-* Ordered single-mode Ultrafire C3 Q5 wih Extender from DX. Thank you to all who donated so far!_
_*UPDATED JAN 30 **-* Aurora WF-600 Q5 light is a no go as DX couldn't fill the order and refunded the money. Will get something else instead. _

*[INTRO]*

I have currently access to 20 or so "budget" flashlights from DX/KD which was purchased within the last few months. (All under $40) I'm gonna try and write up a summary form "obervations" for each flashlight instead of a full blown essay. I will add more comments as I go and will add photos when time allows. _(The comments for the flashlight will continuously change for the first month or so of my ownership due to real life experiences. Obviously, this also applies to its star rating.) Feel free to ask me questions about a light that I have reviewed._

*##* Lights that are expected to arrive within the next 2-4 weeks: 
- Single-mode Ultrafire C3 Cree Q5 LED Flashlight LINK (Ordered on JAN 31)

*##* Lights that I'm currently interested in and possibly buy one day:
- 14V Ultrafire WF-502C 3RCR123A Xenon LINK 
- UltraFire BJO8A 5Modes Cree Q5 14500 LINK 
- Rexlight REX2.1 B002 Cree Q2 AA/14500 LINK

*[help!]*
I am running short on funds to buy and review more recent lights. :mecry:
Feel free to send me *$2* or *$4* donations so that I can keep adding new lights. :devil:
(fyi - Paypal takes away a 37/44 cents respectively per donation which sorta sux.)
Any new lights from FEB 2008 will be bought with the addition of your donations. (if any) v
I thank you for all for the amazing support so far. It helps greatly to keep this thread alive!

Donations received since JAN 30 2008 (most recent first): 
Luke, dulridge, martinSE, mmbeller191, ReGet, Mascione, Probedude


*[FLASHLIGHTS]* _- Not all flashlights are shown below._












*



*

*[RESULTS AT A GLANCE]*

*Star Rating*
*★★★★★★ - Buy it now! Amazing bang for the buck!*
*★★★★★ - It is excellent. A great buy!*
*★★★★ - Pretty darn good. It's worth it for what it is.*
*★★★ - It's okay but there 's nothing special about it.*
*★★ - I wouldn't recommend it to anyone.*
*★ - Why am I even reviewing this?!*







_*[FYI]* _
_- GIDT silicone tailcap I mention throughout are all DX sku 5714 unless stated otherwise. (Orange ones are not GIDT but are same size)_
_- Measurements are using my own DMM and Light Meter in near-identical controlled conditions. (Still assume around plus or minus 10% error)_
_Throw_ = Firing the center of the hotspot directly at the sensor from 1m away using fully charged batteries. (after initial ~1 minute peak)
_Lightbox_ = My own cardboard box where I fire light in through a hole and measure the lux reading inside after 1 minute. (no direct light)

_*[Photos]*_
1. Taken in a near pitch dark room with lights firing at a white wall from around 40cm away. (F5.0 1/60sec ISO 400)
2. Taken in a near pitch dark room with lights firing at the back corner of my kitchen from around 7m away. (F2.8 1/25 ISO 800)

fyi - Generally the most recent light I reviewed is at the top.

*[REVIEWS] - Use CTRL-F to quickly find the light you want instead of scrolling.*

*★★★★★★ **Romisen RC-G2 Cree P2 AA **DX* (Reviewed Jan 05 2008)
*Throw: 1250* lux (1 x 1.2v AA NiMh)
*Lightbox: **25* lux
- Before you start reading the rest, order this light first. It's that good!
- Small smoth-edged concentrated hotspot. Good thrower for AA light.
- Spill is clean with no rings / artifacts. Not very bright though.
- I wish Romisen updated this light with a P4. But it's good even with P2.
- Looks and feels expensive. Very good finish and coating. Excellent!
- Big turbo aluminium textured reflector. Glass lense. O-rings throughout.
- Forward-clicky! So it turns on with half-press. Responsive also.
- Nothing is glued at the threads. Cree P2 on 16mm round base.
- Excellent build quality. Feels more like a $25 light. I'm serious.
- For only around $10, it is the grab of the century. Great a a present also.
- It'll be excellent for DIY'ers trying to make an ultimate throwy EDC AA light.
- FYI - There is a huge thread about this light. Many many followers. =)
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.60A from 1 x 1.2v NiMh AA.
- It pulls 1.40A from 1 x 1.5v Alkaline AA.












*★★★★★ **WF-400 Cree Q2 18650 **DX* (Reviewed Jan 05 2008)
*Throw:* _High_ *5400* lux , _Low_ *1300* lux (1 x 3.7v 18650) 
*Lightbox:* *149 *lux
- Another switch length longer than Romisen RC-G4. 
- Due to the textured reflector, it doesn't have the tightest hotspot.
- The reflector looks near identical to the RC-G4 but is deeper.
- But it still out-throws every light I have so far. No rings / artifacts.
- Bright clean spill also. Overall amount of output is very high.
- 2 mode reverse clicky with a resistor for low mode. 
- It has an identical switch pcb/module/resistor as Mini 3W Cree
- It tail stands with original clicky. Does not with DIY clickies.
- Low mode of this light looks near identical to the RC-G2's output. 
- Build quality is quite good. Dual O-rings on tail. Deep threads.
- Seems direct driven. (18650 model) Not 100% sure though.
- Nothing is glued at the threads. Cree Q2 is on a star base. 
- It's an excellent 2 mode thrower that is worth the money imo. 
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.85A from 1 x Trustfire Protected 3.7V @ 4.2v 18650 in High.











*★★★★ **XJC B-6 Cree P3 AA **DX*(Reviewed Jan 05 2008)
*Throw: 250* lux (1 x 1.2v AA NiMh)
*Lightbox: **30* lux
- Size is about the same as an Ultrafire C3. Quite small EDC.
- Build quality wise, nothing really to fault but doesn't feel expensive.
- Hotspot is fairly big and not very well defined. Not a thrower.
- As the throw measurement suggests, it doesn't feel bright at all.
- Spill is fairly bright though and covers a large area. ~1W output.
- 2 mode clicky with ~6 ohm resistor for low.
- In Low mode, the brightness is barely visible under moonlight.
- It is so dim that it's perfect for book reading in dark. Not bad!
- Comes witha blue GITD rubber clicky. Easy to press. Doesn't tail stand.
- Cree P3 bin LED on 14mm round base and it seems it is glued to pill.
- It uses an identical boost driver board to the MTE SSC P4. (~1W in High)
- Due to the long spring in the tail cap, you can use AAA batteries also.
- FYI - This light is said to have Q2 according to KD. But mine was a P3. =(
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.00A from 1 x 1.2v NiMh AA.
- It pulls 0.90A from 1 x 1.5v Alkaline AA.











*★★★★ **Cree P4 C-02 **DX*(Reviewed Jan 05 2008)
*Throw:* *850* lux (1 x 1.2v AA NiMh)
*Lightbox: **73 *lux
- Umm. Looks near exactly like the single-mode Ultrafire C3 AA.
- Umm. Is it a rebadged Ultrafire C3? Maybe so. Looks too same.
- Brightness however is a bit different. This light is ~20% brighter.
- Also the tint is more whiter than the Ultrafire C3. Interesting.
- It's a dollar cheaper than Ultrafire C3. But C3 comes with holster.
- No idea if this light works with 2 x AA or 14500. Haven't tried.
- Has a switch module in a pill which means better contacts.
- Aluminium textured OP reflector. Glass lense. It can tail stand!
- Reflector has a tight hoe for the LED so it is perfectly centered.
- Cannot see any O-ring at front of lense. Body has O-rings on both sides.
- I'll check later if it can accept 2AA using the same extension tube.
- Well, so far, it's like a slightly brighter version of single-mode Ultrafire C3 P4.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.40A from 1 x 1.2v NiMh AA.
- It pulls 1.05A from 1 x 1.5v Alkaline AA.











*★★★★ KD V2 Cree Q2 5 Modes LED Flashlight (14500) KD*
*Throw:* _High_ *1500* lux , _Mid _*500* lux , _Low_ *200* lux (1 x 3.7v 14500)
*Lightbox:* *125 *lux (high)
- Similar to the size of Mini 3W Cree light with slightly smaller head.
- Light beam looks very similar to Mini 3W Cree. Clean, no rings.
- But hotspot is not as bright or well defined. Total output is quite bright still.
- Aluminium textured reflector. Glass lense. Pill can be taken out easily.
- Cree is on a standard sized star base. Not glued. Very DIY friendly.
- Fits Trustfire protected 14500 without tissues. Plenty of leeway.
- Reverse clicky. Firm pressure required. But still useable single handed.
- 5 modes. high / mid / low / strobe / sos. Can switch modes with half-press.
- Solid feeling to the light. But not high quality. Looks and feels cheap.
- For the price, it's not a bad 5 mode 14500 Cree light with good bright output.
- But for some reason, I don't like it that much and my friend feels the same.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.01A from 1 x Trustfire Protected 3.7V 14500 in High.











*★★★★★ Romisen RC-G4 Cree P4 (2 x CR123A or 1 x 18650) Gray* *DX* / *Official*
*Throw:* *2500* lux (2 x 3.6v RCR123A) *1700* lux (1 x 3.7v 18650)
*Lightbox:* *69 *lux
- Similar in size to the Superfire Xenon with a slightly wider head. Looks like Ultrafire C2.
- It has a smaller head than Ultrafire C2. Noticeably heavier than RC-F4. Not too big still.
- Hexagonal spill due to crown bezel. Beam is very clean with no dark rings or artifacts.
- Blended-edge hotspot with some yellow corona-ring visible. Small concentrated hotspot.
- Built very strong. Thick walls. Good quality threads. Nothing is glued. Firm reverse clicky.
*- *Glass lense and big Aluminium OP reflector. The reflector is threaded which reflects quality.
- Cree is on 16mm round base and on a pill that can be rotated out. LED base is glued to the pill though.
- Good amount of heatsink fins on the head. Does not get hot at all. 
- Only pulls 0.2A from dual RCR123A batteries. I expect run time to be over 5 hours. Much longer with 18650.
- If it was brighter, it would have easily got 6 star rating. But long runtime is no bad thing!
- For it's long runtime and excellent build quality for under $18, it is an absolute bargain.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.20A from 2 x Trustfire Protected 3.6V RCR123A on High.
- It pulls 0.23A from 1 x Trustfire 3.7v 18650 on High.











*★★★★★ KD 400+ Lumens 3xSSC LED (Ultrafire WF-500 body)* *KD*
*Throw:* _High_ *5200* lux , _Low_ *1300* lux (4 x 3.6v CR123A) 
*Lightbox:* _High _*TBA *lux , _Low_ *TBA *lux 
- Biggest and heaviest in this round up by far. About twice the length of MTE SSC P4 AA. 
- This is not an EDC sized light that's for sure. LOL
- WOW. VERY bright "floody" light. No rings and no artifacts. White-neutral tint.
- Doesn't have a tight throw beam. Smooth blended beam from the hotspot to spill.
- It makes my bedroom light up like I've got a 60W bulb lit up from the ceiling.
- The body is 100% Ultrafire WF-500. (No Kaidomain markings) Very solid. Thick 2mm+ walls. 
- Switch is easy to press. Reverse clicky. It does not tail stand as it stick out big time.
- Driver-based 2 mode is a bit dodgy. It doesn't always switch modes the way you want it to.
- Threads are all non-glued which is nice. Textured reflectors are stuck on to the LED star board.
- Glass lense at front. It isn't screwed in so it can fall out if you open the front bezel.
- It doesn't get that hot at all even while using it for extended periods. 
- It's a serious amount of metal and light output from only $40. A great buy if you can find one.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.51A from 4 x Ultrafire Protected 3.6V CR123A in high. Only 0.10A in low.











*★★★★★★ Mini 3W Cree 1xCR123A DX*
*Throw:* _High_ *3400* lux , _Low_ *800 *lux (1 x 3.6v CR123A)
*Lightbox:* _High _*115 *lux , _Low_ *30* lux 
- Similar size to Gree Cree but is chunkier and wider. It is tail cap length shorter than Romisen RC-F4.
- Very bright. It throws well but not as well defined as Gree/RC-F4 due to OP reflector.
- Clean beam and zero artifacts. Wide spill. Nice even brightness for entire spill area.
- *It is direct driven*. There's no regulator driver board. See this post for more info.
- As the brightness drops over time, it isn't as bright as RC-F4 during use. But it is brighter than Gree.
- 2 mode reverse clicky. High - Low - Off. It is easy to press with one hand.
- Low mode is about the brightness of the MTE SSC P4 AA. It's not super duper low low. But OK.
- Build quality is quite good. Spring on both sides of the battery compartment.
- Good well machined threads. Lightly lubed. Well coated everywhere inside and out. 
- Plenty of room for the CR123A battery of any type. Near 2mm thick walls. Feels solid.
- Double big o-rings at the tail thread. O-ring in-front of lense and front thread. 
- Switch module can easily be taken out. Driver/LED module can also be easily taken out.
- Cree LED is on a star board. Thermal paste below it. Not glued. Perfect for DIY projects!
- BTW, Switch is a cheap tri-state that can be bought from DX. It cannot handle 1.5A+ current.
- With the reflector taken out, it's not a full candle mode but has a wide single tone, no hotspot output.
- Thin glass lense. It isn't secured so it can fall out if you open the front bezel.
- It can semi-tail stand. The rubber clicky does stick out just enough to not be 100% flat.
- This beats the Gree Cree hands down. It is brighter, better built and has useful 2 modes also.
- Hence I give this light the Gree's previous 6 stars and Gree is now down to 5. 
- BTW, there is a 5-mode version of this light with a 1-mode clicky + 5 mode regulated driver.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.10A from 1 x Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A in high @ 4.2v
- It pulls 0.80A from 1 x Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A in high @ 3.8v
*◎* *Brightness over time *(Using non-potected Trustfire 8800mAh CR123A)
01 min = 3800 lux
05 min = 3300 lux
10 min = 3100 lux
15 min = 3000 lux
20 min = 2900 lux
25 min = 2900 lux
30 min = 2700 lux
35 min = 2600 lux
40 min = 2300 lux
45 min = 1300 lux 
50 min = 0200 lux
55 min = 0100 lux (CR123A @ 2.8v)






(Below - stock form in high)





(below - modded with Cree Q5 bin + 3W regulated driver + 1 x 3.6v RCR123A = 4300lux @1m & 175lux light box!)
(FYI - this driver can be set to pull more than 1A (~2A) from a single battery so you can really push a Cree Q5)





*★★★★★ Gree Cree XRE-P4 (1 x CR123A)* *LINK*
*Throw:* *2400* lux (1 x 3.6v CR123A)
*Lightbox:* *90 *lux
- Similar in size to the MTE SSC P4 light. Quite compact. Tactical crown. 
- *It is direct driven.* Very bright well-defined hotspot. Extremely bright. Great little thrower. 
- Deep smooth plastic reflector. Slightly ringy and tiny artifacts near the hotspot. 
- Head unscrews off easily to reveal bare LED for candle mode. LED module is easily taken out. 
- Reflector module and front lense is glued to the head. So it's not really possible to change it.
- Does not tail stand. Can swap the clickie to GITD ones. But not much benefit.
- Single mode reverse on/off clickie. Tail clicky is firm but it's still useable in single-hand use easily. 
- It still rolls off the table if the surface is slanted on an angle.
- The body does get warm but doesn't get too hot even after extended use.
- This light is a good candiate for modding to make it a really nice little thrower.
- Small and VERY bright. It's a great single CR123A flashlight. Mini 3W Cree is better though.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.95A from the Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A @ 4.2v 
*◎* *Brightness over time *(Using non-potected Trustfire 8800mAh CR123A)
01 min = 2600 lux
05 min = 2300 lux
10 min = 2200 lux
15 min = 2200 lux
20 min = 2100 lux
25 min = 2100 lux
30 min = 2000 lux
35 min = 2000 lux
40 min = 1900 lux
45 min = 1900 lux
50 min = 1900 lux
55 min = 1600 lux
60 min = 0150 lux (CR123A @ 2.7v)











*★★★★ MTE Z-Power SSC P4 KS-3 *(*DX*/*KD*)
*Throw:* _High_ *4000* lux , _Low_ *2300* lux (2 x 3.6v CR123A)
*Lightbox:* _High _*115* lux , _Low_ *70* lux (Initial peak is 160 lux but lasts only 2 seconds)
- Biggest in this round up overall. As tall as WF-606A and wide as the DX 7 watt light. 
- Very bright hotspot. It starts off at 5000+ lux but drops off to a more constant 4000 lux within 1 minute.
- Clean white beam with a slight blue tint. No significant rings or artifacts. Spill is very wide and bright also.
- It gets quite hot after around 5 minutes. Similar to Romisen RC-F4. But it's not painful to hold.
- Nothing seems to be glued which is rare for MTE lights. So you can do candle mode with head off.
- 2 mode tail clicky has low and high mode. It is fairly easy to click it single handed. It can also tail stand. 
- It is a reverse clicky and you cannot change mode by soft-press only. (Need to full press off/on)
- Plastic smooth reflector and plastic lense. Double o-rings at head and tail thread. Tough.
- It is bright. But for some reason, I don't like it heaps. But some might. =)
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.3A from 2 x Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A in high.
- Tail clickie shows 8.5 ohm resistence in low mode with my DMM.











*★★★ MX Power 3W SSC P4 1xCR123A DX*
*Throw:* *320* lux (1 x 3.6v CR123A)
*Lightbox:* *30* lux
- Not that bright. It's about as bright as Low mode of Cree Q4 5 mode light in this roundup.
- Beam is very clean and smooth. Same look to the MTE SSC P4 AA. Neutral light tint. (Not white)
- Has a side clickie (reverse) and not a tail switch. It's a nice change . But the click sound is quite loud.
- It is quite small. It's one of the smallest in this round up. Except for the Pocket Cree P4 light.
- It can tail stand. Does not roll off tables due to protruding side clickie. Good build quality.
- I expect a decent run time with this light due to such low output. Probably close to 2 hours.
- Lanyard is tiny. It's for fingers as even a small hand won't go through it. Kids maybe. 
- It does get a bit warm during use. But it never goes up to being uncomfortable.
- If you want a compact side clickie for in-car use etc, this is not a bad light at all. But not "bright".
- *UPDATE* - There's maybe something seriously wrong with this lights output with my sample I think.
- Because, the buyers at DX all say this is a very bright light. I'm guess it is direct driven also. Hmm.
- But I cannot get it any brighter no matter what I try. (fully charged RCR123A, checking contacts)
- Maybe my Seoul LED is a bit faulty? Oh well. I'll check it later if it is direct driven or not and update.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.44A from a single Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A.











*★★★★★★ **Romisen RC-F4 Cree P4 (2 x CR123A or 1 x 17670**) Gray* *DX* / *KD* / *Official*
*Throw:* *3400* lux (2 x 3.6v CR123A) or *4900* lux (1 x 3.6v CR123A via direct drive mod)
*Lightbox:* *125* lux
- Similar look to the beam as the Gree. Slightly Ringy in and out side the beam but no artifacts.
- Bright well defined tight hotspot. Well regulated. Constant brightness from the get go till it dies.
- Overall, it is a good thrower for an EDC sized light. But has useful bright spill also. 
- Feels well made. Very clean inside and out. It does not tail stand.
- Works fine with two Trustfire/Ultrafire 3.6v protected CR123A batteries.
- O-ring at front and at tail thread. Deep smooth aluminium reflector on my sample. 
- But everyone else advised that they have received this light with OP reflector instead.
- Green GITD tailcap is standard. Switch easy to use. Single mode reverse on/off clickie.
- Tail thread is deep but sharp. It wasn't lubed. Switch module can be taken out easily.
- Head seems to be glued at the thread. But can be opened with a strap wrench easily.
- (Seems some doesn't come glued. So it can easily be opened by hand. Oh well)
- Cree is on 16mm round base and on a pill that can be rotated out. LED base is glued to the pill though.
- The body gets quite warm after 15 minutes of use. But it isn't too hot.
- Still, you can't get such a dcent flashlight for under $15 than this imo. A great buy!
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.6A from 2 x Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A.
- According to KD, this light will retain full brightness for 2 hours with a single 17670.
*◎ Experiments*
- I have bypassed the driver board and made this into a direct driven light. (soldering required)
- Now I get 4900 lux @ 1m instead! Pulls 1.1A from single CR123A battery. (see 3rd picture)
- Need to get 17670 battery to eliminate the need for a spacer to use 1 CR123A.






(Below - stock form)





(Below - direct driven via single 3.6v RCR123A bypassing the built-in regulator board - approx 30% brighter)





*★★★★★ Ultrafire WF-606A 3W Cree (2xAA/1xCR2) DX / KD*
*Throw:* *1750* lux (2 x 1.2v NiMh AA)
*Lightbox:* *84* lux
- It's quite bright for a 2 x AA flashlight. Brighter than all the other AA lights below.
- Initial measurement of throw indicates that it's about half of Romisen RC-F4 below.
- No artifacts or visible rings. Has a slightly yellow corona around hotspot. Neutral tint overall.
- It can use CR2's but not CR123A batteries. They just don't fit due to tight barrel.
- Reverse clickie is very easy to press and use with one hand. Does not tail stand.
- Perfect for DIY'ers. Nothing is glued on at the threads. Can expose LED for candle light.
- Aluminium OP reflector. Can easily be taken out and swapped for smooth one if u have it.
- Doesn't get too warm. Very comfortable temperature to hold for long time.
- It doesn't roll off tables too easily. The head is big and has enough flat spots to stop.
- Very goog build quality. Feels very solid and ready for tough times. Doesn't feel cheap.
- It is not a small light in terms of length. 4cm longer than RC-F4 below.
- If you want a bright single-mode throwy double-AA light, this is not a bad choice.
- There are some other alternatives also. eg. Ultrafire WF-601A or Romisen Cree RC-N3
- Rayovac Hybrids apparently fits very tightly in this light's barrel. No probs with Eneloops though.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.3A from two fully charged 1.2v Eneloops NiMh AA's.











*★★★★★ UltraFire C3 AA/14500 Cree XR-E P4 Single Mode* *LINK1* or *LINK2*
*Throw: **700* lux (1.2v AA NiMh) / *720* lux (2 x 1.2v AA NiMh) / *700* lux (3.2v 14500)
*Lightbox:* *56* lux
- Small and cute and very well made. Looks good with extension tube also. Feels expensive!
- Bright enough for general use. Bright well defined hot spot. Clean beam. Neutral tint.
- Brightness is identical in both 1 x AA or 2 x AA mode. Same with a single 14500.
- It will last 4 hours at full brightness with 2 x AA according to selfbuilt's review.
- Glass lense and textured aluminium reflector. LED wasn't well centered with mine but didn't matter.
- Does not tail stand. Tail clickie feels better when replaced with a GIDT rubber piece.
- Nothing seems to be glued. Great for DYI'ers. It does not get hot either.
- Great quality looking / feeling AA light for the money. Excellent as a present.
- You can buy 2 extenders and use 3 x AA NiMhs for super long run time. (same brightness)
- It isn't the brightest AA light, but it's a great AA light that I highly recommend.
UPDATE JAN 30 2008 - There is now a newer Single-mode Ultrafire C3 Cree Q5 available!! (brighter apparently)
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.25A from 1 x 1.2v NiMh AA.
- It pulls 0.49A from 2 x 1.2v NiMh AA.
- It pulls 0.35A from 1 x 3.2v LifePo4 14500.











*★★★★ MTE 5-Mode 100 Lumens Rebel 1 x AA / 0100 BIN LINK*
*Throw: **850* lux (1 x 1.2v AA NiMh)
*Lightbox:* *60* lux
- More rounder looking than the MTE SSC P4. Slightly smaller also.
- Bright and large well-defined neutral colored hotspot. Some artifacts in hotspot.
- Also has a bright large spill. No rings or artifacts in the spill area. 
- 5 modes. Has a memory feature. It will turn back on at the last mode used.
- It can tail stand. But original clickie is very hard to press. Worst one here.
- Tail clicke is MUCH better when replaced with GITD rubber piece. (But then it doesn't tail stand)
- Everything seems to be glued on at the threads like most other MTE lights.
- Not a bad multi-mode single AA light at all. There's a newer 20 mode version also.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.70A from the 1.5v Alkaline @ High mode.
- It pulls 1.25A from the 1.5v Alkaline @ Med mode.
- It pulls 0.95A from the 1.5v Alkaline @ Low mode.
*◎ Experiments*
- Do not use 14500 or 2 x AA with this light. LED output turns blue VERY quickly.












*★★★ MTE 1xAA SSC-P4 42180-U Flashlight* *LINK*
*Throw:* *500* lux (1 x 1.2v AA NiMh) / *900* lux (2 x 1.2v NiMh with custom tube)
*Lightbox:* *55* lux
- Well made-looking body. Thick barrel. Looks like a Fenix. Well centered LED.
- It is fairly bright. But still it is one of the lesser ones in this roundup. (1W-1.5W light)
- There is no well defined hotspot. It is smooth and widely spread. Good for close up work.
- Ultrafire C3 looks noticeably brighter in use due to brighter and better defined hotspot. 
- Tail clicky feels MUCH better when replaced with GIDT rubber piece.
- It has a plastic smooth reflector. 
(_*DEC 30th Update*_ - It now has an Aluminium reflector. Smooth or Textured is luck of draw)
- Single mode reverse on/off clickie. Mine broke after a month of use. (*DEC 30th Update* - Switch module has been improved)
- Does not tail stand. Head/switch module is glued on at the threads. (*DEC 30th Update* - New one now tail stands!)
*UPDATE *- Please read this post as this light has now been improved by MTE!!
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.10A from unloaded-1.3v NiMH AA
- It pulls 1.35A from unloaded-1.6v Alkaline AA
*◎ Experiments*
- Output improves when using 2 AA in series with custom tube but output does show a blue tint.
- Tried wiring up 3.6v CR123A. Brighter than 2 x AA. But within 5 seconds, output turns very BLUE. =(
- Tried 3.0v LiFePo4 14500. Brighter than 2 x AA. But output becomes blue still. Not recommended!!











*★★★★★ KD 1xAAA SCC U-bin SX0H Buckle* *LINK*
*Throw:* *250* lux (1 x 1.2v AAA NiMh)
*Lightbox:* *55* lux 
- It has a nice clean floody seoul look to the beam. White tint.
- Has a very wide spill and hotspot. The hotspot is barely defined. Great floody light. 
- Has a twisty switch which feels quite smooth and firm. Single mode obviously.
- Body gets warm after a minute. Enough for my friends say "whoa, it gets quite warm"
- High quality feel to the body. Nice etching quality. Glass lense. Feels expensive.
- Comes with a buckle which is very light but feels a bit weak. Can take it off easily though.
- Front head seems glued but can be taken off if pulled hard. There is no threads.
- Can't see o-ring at the lense. There is o-ring at tail thread that gives resistence for twisty.
- It fits my BTY 1350mAh AAA battery from DX just fine. Alkalines also fits without issues.
- It can tail stand as the buckle end is flat and wide enough.
- Be careful not to tighten the switch too much as it may cause damage to the driver by the battery pushing down.
- Highly recommended still for a AAA light which is quite bright, nice looking and "cheap"! 
- *UPDATE JAN 2008 -* This light has improved significantly since I bought mine. It is now up to Revision # 3 - *INFO HERE*
- *UPDATE JAN 2008 - *I now give it 5 stars instead of 4 as first samples negatives such as O-rings/contact issue is now improved.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.65A from 1.2v NiMh AAA (apparently runs for around 30 minutes at full brightness = regulated)











*★★★★ Superfire WF-501B (Xenon - 2 x CR123A)* *LINK*
*Throw:* *3850* lux (2 x 3.6v CR123A)
- This is a non-LED XENON bulb light. I just had it and it's cheap so included it in this roundup.
- Not a small EDC sized light. Still fits in my jean pocket as it's slim enough
- Very yellow beam. But EXTREMELY bright. Great throw + floody beam. No rings/artifacts.
- Wide hotspot and spill. Great work light. Easy on the eye during use due to the color.
- But don't expect long running times. Probably 30 minutes max at full brightness.
- Aluminum textured reflector. Easy to press reverse clicky.
- The flashlight itself doesn't look that nice imo. But it's built like a tank.
- If you want a super bright xenon light. This is not bad for only $10!
- But KD sells a newer brighter better looking Ultrafire WF502B for $12. =P
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.34A from 2 x Trustfire 3.6V CR123A (Charged at 4.2v)











*★★★★ Pocket 142lm CREE P4 Flashlight (CR123A) KD / DX*
*Throw:* *1100* lux (It heats up very quickly and output drops to around 900 within 2 minutes)
*Lightbox:* *95* lux (Initial peak is 120 lux)
- Big and bright smooth hotspot. Has a similar look to the Cree Q4 5 mode beam.
- Output is very smooth and clean. No rings or artifacts or dead center spot.
- Very wide spill. Wider spill area than Gree or RC-F4. Great floody output.
- Very small. It's a tiny CR123A EDC. It's about 2/3 the size of Gree Cree.
- *It is direct driven.* Twisty switch. It tail stands. It does have a lanyard hole.
- Tail thread is too short for protected batteries. Thread barely holds.
- Non-protected battery is perfect for it though. So don't use protected.
- When off, the battery rattles a bit. A little foam in the tail module fixes this. (DIY)
- Textured aluminium reflector and glass lense. Spring on driver side. No spring in tail.
- Quality wise, looks claen on outside. Inside is not well anodized. (big patches)
- Can take out the pill from the inside. Just rotate the inner copper ring.
- Don't expect to use it with bare hands for longer than 5 minutes at a time. Gets VERY hot!
- It's pumps out a serious amount of light for its size. But it's not a high quality light.
- Run time should be around 35-40 minutes just like the other direct driven lights. (Mini 3W Cree or Gree)
- FYI - There is a higher quality alternative - Ultrafire 602D HAIII or Romisen RC-C3
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.2A from the Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A











*★★★★ Super Bright Cree Q4 5 mode (1 x CR123A)* *LINK*
*Throw:* *1800* lux (1 x 3.6v CR123A)
*Lightbox:* *100* lux
- Similar size to Ultrafire C3 (1AA) Well made feel to it.
- Very bright overall output. White tint. (I have the green body model)
- Smooth looking hotspot with smooth spill. No artifacts / rings. 
- No return memory feature. Every time you turn it on, it's the next mode. Annoying!
- Very easy to press reverse tail clickie. It does not tail stand.
- Switch module is of good quality and is not glued at the thread.
- Two O-rings at the tail thread. Textured aluminum reflector. Glass lens.
- Head is glued at the thread. Look inside and it seems it's soldered on.
- It says 12W on the body. Yeah right! Also says USA. Dunno why.
- If you want a small multi-mode light with good brightness, this isn't bad at all.
- 
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.82A from the Trustfire 3.6V CR123A (Charged at 4.2v) @ High mode.
- It pulls 0.26A from the Trustfire 3.6V CR123A (Charged at 4.2v) @ Med mode.
- It pulls 0.10A from the Trustfire 3.6V CR123A (Charged at 4.2v) @ Low mode.











*★★ DX 7 Watt Luxeon 3 x AAA* *LINK*
*Throw:* *1350* lux (3 x 1.2v AAA NiMh)
- Biggest here in terms of fatness. Quite heavy also. But not too long.
- Hotspot is quite well defined and bright. But spill is very dark.
- Has a reverse tail clickie which is easy to press.
- Plastic lense. the whole light overall looks cheap and bulky.
- Uses 3 x AAA in parallel via a included bracket.
- I don't have a single reason to recommend this light to anyone.
- Well, if you want a no-spill-only-hotspot light, it's not bad. =P











*★ 3W LED CR123A Flashlight* *(Generic) DX*
*Throw:* *180 *lux (1 x 3.6v CR123A)
- It's only $7.25 so can't expect much from it.
- It's about the size of Gree Cree. Built like a tank.
- Slightly blue tint to the light. Artifacts in hotspot.
- Reverse clickie at tail. It can only be pressed by the tip of finger nail.
- Plastic-looking smooth reflector and thin glass lense.
- Seriously, I have no idea why I even got this light. Don't buy it.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.7A from a single Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A.











*★★★★ 22000mcd Keychain 5mm LED 10 pack DX / KD*
*Throw:* *30* lux
*Lightbox:* *8* lux
- Not the most durable light. 1 didn't work. 1 had a broken switch on arrival.
- Bright for such a tiny light. Has both momentary and permanent on mode.
- It can still faintly light up a small room when pointed at the ceiling.
- You can still see up to around 10 yards ahead in pitch dark with it.
- Get the white instead of black as it leaks more light and so is brighter.
- Great for cheap giveaways. Liked by everyone when given for free. =)

*★★ 10mm Bright LED Keychain flashlight DX / KD*
*Throw:* *80* lux @ 100cm
*Lightbox:* *8* lux
- Quite a bit bigger than the 5mm one above. But identical look and design.
- Brighter hotspot = more throw. But virtually no spill. So it doesn't feel bright.
- I don't recommend it. I would rather use the 5mm one above instead anyday.

*★★ Mini Pig 2 LED Flashlight LINK*
- 2 x 5mm LEDs but it's not as bright as 22000mcd 5mm Keychain light.
- You get two seperate round outputs side by side. They are half overlapped.
- As a flashlight, it's very very weak. Just enough for close up work.
- The two LED outputs aren't exactly the same. Luck of the draw LEDs.
- I would rather get the cheaper and brighter 5mm keychain lights.
- Momentary on/off heart-shaped switch on the pig's belly. No permanent on option.
- Very cheap for what it is. Cute looking. Very light. Cheap gift.

*[COMMENTS]*

- Every sample may vary in brightness by up to around 15% or so. 
- So yours could end up being dimmer or brighter than what I have.
- I added my referral id to the above DX links. Those extra points may help me add more lights here. =)


----------



## jedi-yogibear

*Re: [v0.4] Budget DX/KD flashlights roundup - 7 flashlights*

nice review.....i think we should get some HIDs and compare 'em to LEDs listed here

IMHO me thinks that the single modes are more useful than the multis

Still waiting 4 DX and KD to fix up their websites so i can return to FLASHAHOLIC HEAVEN!!!!

Suffering withdrawal symptoms............


----------



## Mash

*Re: [v0.4] Budget DX/KD flashlights roundup - 7 flashlights*

Thanks from me for your reviews!!
Was looking for some lights for family and friends, and apart from the C3 that I have, didnt know which of the other ones to pick! Collected information like yours above is of great help!


----------



## horizonseeker

*Re: [v0.4] Budget DX/KD flashlights roundup - 7 flashlights*

great stuff! it really helped me deciding on what to get among the less expensive lights.

thanks


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: [v0.6] Budget DX/KD flashlights roundup - below $40 collection*

Glad to have helped. =)

Been busy lately so havent got around to getting the beam shots yet. Hopefully I can get some done over the weekend. 
I'm still trying to figure out what would be most controlled method and visually noticeable. Don't have a lux meter "yet".

Also, I ordered another budget light yesterday from DX -> Romisen RC-F4 Cree P4
Official info -> http://www.szromisen.com/Products2_en.asp?ProID=229&classname=28&ProName=RC-F4
Hoping it is as good or better than the Gree Cree in brightness etc. I like the look of it. =)


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: [v0.6] Budget DX/KD flashlights roundup - below $40 collection*

FYI - Updated with KD AAA buckle light. (new reviews will be always on top of the list)

BTW - I'm interested in maybe getting this light also after Yester's review of it. 
Mini 3W Cree 1xCR123A Flashlight - http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4240


----------



## Derek Dean

*Re: [v0.6] Budget DX/KD flashlights roundup - below $40 collection*

Nicely done, and quite helpful. Excellent timing since many CPFers will be starting to look for gifts. Thanks for taking the time to post your thoughts on an interesting collection of lights.


----------



## Seth

*Re: [v0.6] Budget DX/KD flashlights roundup - below $40 collection*



bessiebenny said:


> Also, I ordered another budget light yesterday from DX -> Romisen RC-F4 Cree P4
> Official info -> http://www.szromisen.com/Products2_en.asp?ProID=229&classname=28&ProName=RC-F4
> Hoping it is as good or better than the Gree Cree in brightness etc. I like the look of it. =)



Hope your Romisen is as good as my sku.3607 

Those guys do have nice finish and threads :thumbsup:

As an added bonus, they *do* look sharp 

Seth


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: [v0.6] Budget DX/KD flashlights roundup - below $40 collection*



Seth said:


> Hope your Romisen is as good as my sku.3607
> 
> Those guys do have nice finish and threads :thumbsup:
> 
> As an added bonus, they *do* look sharp


 
Yeah. I'm hoping it is quite good that it ends up as my most used EDC light. =)
Single CR123A lights has short running time and AA lights aren't bright enough.

It still hasn't been sent from DX so I think it'll be a while before I get my hands on it though.

*FYI *- Updated with new Pocket Cree P4 light from KD.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: [v0.6] Budget DX/KD flashlights roundup - below $40 collection*

I started putting up some current measurements. 
Light meter is on its way so hopefully I'll get it this week. 

I was just wondering, what's the best way to measure their running time? 
Is it just a matter of shining it to a light meter and take measurement every 5 minutes or so? 
That would take a long time for each light. Hehe. Hmm. Not sure if I'll have the time. =P


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: [v0.6] Budget DX/KD flashlights roundup - below $40 collection*



bessiebenny said:


> I started putting up some current measurements.
> Light meter is on its way so hopefully I'll get it this week.
> 
> I was just wondering, what's the best way to measure their running time?
> Is it just a matter of shining it to a light meter and take measurement every 5 minutes or so?
> That would take a long time for each light. Hehe. Hmm. Not sure if I'll have the time. =P



You need a multimeter which can interface to computer via serial port. Radio Shack had one in the past for about $30. These days you would need with a USB port. They are called logging multimeter.

By the way, extremely nice review! I love the tiny 123 scorchers but I wish one of them could come out with a twisty two mode and still keep the length under 2.7 inches.

- Vikas


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: [v0.6] Budget DX/KD flashlights roundup - below $40 collection*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> You need a multimeter which can interface to computer via serial port. Radio Shack had one in the past for about $30. These days you would need with a USB port. They are called logging multimeter.
> 
> By the way, extremely nice review! I love the tiny 123 scorchers but I wish one of them could come out with a twisty two mode and still keep the length under 2.7 inches.
> 
> - Vikas


 
Ahh. I knew there was a much easier way. =)
Hmm. My DMM doesn't have that function. Doh.

What about light output over time? Is there something similar for light meters also?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - UPDATED OCT 26*

*UPDATE* - I have today ordered the following flashlight and hope to have it soon!
It sounds like an excellent light with High/Low mode and tight throwing beam.

*Mini 3W Cree 1xCR123A Flashlight* 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4240

FYI - I'm still awaiting for my light meter to arrive. Should get it next week.


----------



## nerdgineer

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - UPDATED OCT 26*

I just got a pair of Ultrafire C3s (single level). Very compact and bright. One of mine suffered from the "too close tolerances" problem. That is where the length of the head body is so precise that the end of the body makes contact with the PCB just as the shell of the head contacts the shoulder on the body.

This is nice, but it means that if you tighten the PCB a little (which I did), it increases the distance to the PCB, making contact worse since the body can only screw in so far and no further.

I fixed this by grinding a tiny bit off the end of the head (the part facing the body which hits the shoulder stop on the body). That allowed the body to screw in further and firmly contact the PCB, and the light is bright and steady. I did it to both C3s even though the other one didn't have this problem, just to make sure.

This might also conceivable happen to the tail, with the same fix

I measured their brightness (total output) compared to a L1P. Using the same battery, both C3s put out the same light which I measured to be 170% - 180% what a Fenix L1P put out with that battery.

Overall, very happy with them, once I ground one down...


----------



## copperfox

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - 12 lights so far!*

I ordered the KD 1xAAA SCC U-bin SX0H Buckle based on your review, bessiebenny. I will review it when it arrives. My first keychain light, can't wait! :twothumbs


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - 12 lights so far!*

*nerdgineer* - I'm glad you are happy wit the C3. I really like it also. It's not the brightest but that's expected from a single AA light. At least it has great run times and is one of the smallest AA light you can get. =)

*copperfox* - haha. i hope you like it. It has a nice smooth and clean beam and it quite bright for a AAA light. One thing to note, don't tighten the battery too hard when turning on as there is no spring on either side so it pushes the battery directly into the driver module which may break it if tightened too hard.

*UPDATE* - I received the Romisen RC-F4 today while at work.
Lucky I had two CR123A charged lying around at work. (lol)
This light is awesome. I just can't belive this was under $15 bucks.
Has great build quality. Best out of the lot above imo. 
And it has a super bright output. Easily as bright as Gree Cree or brighter.
Has a tight clean hotspot. i reckon it'll be an excellent semi-thrower.
If you don't mind it using 2 batteries and its size, it's the best light in my roundup so far imo.
btw, i got mine with a smooth reflector. Not sure if this is normal. oh well.

Also, I also added some simple star rating to quickly be able to see which one is good without reading through every comment. =)


----------



## jirik_cz

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - More lights are coming*



> *MTE 1xAA SSC-P4 42180-U Flashlight* *LINK*
> ◎ Measurements
> - It pulls 1.10A from unloaded-1.3v NiMH AA
> - It pulls 1.35A from unloaded-1.6v Alkaline AA
> - It pulls 3.20A from 2 x AA batteries in series.
> - It pulls 4.65A from 3.0v LiFePo4 14500 battery.


If these numbers are correct you are just very lucky that your MTE didn't go 

3.20A on 2xAA that is more than 7W and 4.65A with 3V li-ion that is 14W...
It is almost impossible to not fry driver or led with such amount of power.

But there is still a chance that these numbers are incorrect, because if it uses some sort of PWM, you will not get accurate numbers with common multimeter.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - More lights are coming*



jirik_cz said:


> If these numbers a correct you are just very lucky that your MTE didn't go
> 
> 3.20A on 2xAA that is more than 7W and 4.65A with 3V li-ion that is 14W...
> It is almost impossible to not fry driver or led with such amount of power.
> 
> But there is still a chance that these numbers are incorrect, because if it uses some sort of PWM, you will not get accurate numbers with common multimeter.


 
Yeah. I also did think that these values were too high. hehe. =P
Is there a easy way to get rid of the PWM effecting the read out?


----------



## horizonseeker

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - More lights are coming*

a small request, for the flashlights with clickie switch, could you post if they are reverse or forward? My guess is that they are all reverse, but I'd like to be sure.

thank you!


----------



## MetalZone

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - More lights are coming*

Just ordered a Romisen Cree RC-I3 LED Flashlight (1xAA/1xCR123A/2xAA) DX sku: 7502
I'm hoping the quality is as good as the Romisen you got. Will report back when I receive it.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - More lights are coming*



horizonseeker said:


> a small request, for the flashlights with clickie switch, could you post if they are reverse or forward?
> My guess is that they are all reverse, but I'd like to be sure.


 
They are all reverse-clickie from what I remember. (Except the twisty ones)
I will check them again when I can and will confirm. But assume they are all reverse for now.



MetalZone said:


> Just ordered a Romisen Cree RC-I3 LED Flashlight (1xAA/1xCR123A/2xAA) DX sku: 7502
> I'm hoping the quality is as good as the Romisen you got. Will report back when I receive it.


 
I'm very interested in that light as well. Would love to know how bright it is with single AA compared to double AA etc. 
(The question below for that flashlight at DX page by the id jakiman is actually me. lol)
Also wondered how it looks with a single CR123A. I'll await your report once you get it! =)


----------



## mhubble

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - More lights are coming*

*



★★★★★★ Romisen RC-F4 Cree P4 (2 x CR123A or 1 x 17670) DX / KD / Official

Click to expand...

 
Ive got this light also. I agree with his review. Excellent light. I installed a McGizmo McClickie tactical switch in it. Its not easy but it can be done.*


----------



## Seth

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - 12 lights so far!*



bessiebenny said:


> I received the Romisen RC-F4 today while at work.
> Lucky I had two CR123A charged lying around at work. (lol)
> This light is awesome. I just can't belive this was under $15 bucks.
> Has great build quality. Best out of the lot above imo.
> And it has a super bright output. Easily as bright as Gree Cree or brighter.
> Has a tight clean hotspot. i reckon it'll be an excellent semi-thrower.
> If you don't mind it using 2 batteries and its size, it's the best light in my roundup so far imo.
> btw, i got mine with a smooth reflector. Not sure if this is normal. oh well.



Glad you like it, bessiebenny.

As you know, I´ve got the RC-G2 and I experienced the same as you... Very impressive build quality - and on my black one, also a SMO reflector... Obviously the gray one has an OP reflector.

Those guys at Romisen make some high-quality lights for bargain prices.

BTW: Did your´s also have a forward clicky?

Seth


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - 12 lights so far!*



Seth said:


> Those guys at Romisen make some high-quality lights for bargain prices.
> 
> BTW: Did your´s also have a forward clicky?


 
Yeah. They certainly do. I would love for them to start making lights with Q2/Q4/Q5 bins for brighter outputs!
The RC-F4 Gray version that I have comes with a smooth reflector and a reverse-clicky. (maybe the black one comes with a OP reflector?)

--------------

BTW. I received my light meter. I bough this one -> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5100
Here are what I'm thinking of doing to get the overall feel of how bright they are:

1. Measure the throw power via firing the center of the hotspot from a pitch dark room directly at the sensor from 1m away.
2. Measure it's overal light output by covering the front with a 3-ply Kleenex tissue and measureing it from 20cm away.
(I know that #2 might not be a standard method but it blends the light into a single-tone smooth output that is easy to compare.)

I've now done a few lights. I will constantly update as I do more tests. =)


----------



## MetalZone

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - More lights are coming*



bessiebenny said:


> I'm very interested in that light as well. Would love to know how bright it is with single AA compared to double AA etc.
> (The question below for that flashlight at DX page by the id jakiman is actually me. lol)
> Also wondered how it looks with a single CR123A. I'll await your report once you get it! =)



Sure. I'll do some beamshots with my Fenix L2D RB100 to give an idea on brightness.
My first time ordering from DX. I guess the usual 1.5-2 week wait for airmail.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - More lights are coming*

MetalZone, I've found that TakeBeat actually have done a review of Romisen Cree RC-I3 LED Flashlight (1xAA/1xCR123A/2xAA) a while back.

He has found that this light was made for run-time and not for sheer brightness.
With 2 x AA, it outputs around 1000 lux throw @ 1m and 1200 lux with CR123A.
(Ultrafire C3 single mode does 1200 lux with 1 x AA according to same testing by him)

But he tested the run time and got a whopping 3.3hours of full brightness with two lowly 1300 mAh nimh. 
So I expect over 5 hours with a pair of decent 2000+ mAh nimhs. Not bad for who requires long run times!


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - 12 lights so far!*

>I received the Romisen RC-F4 today while at work.
>Lucky I had two CR123A charged lying around at work. (lol)
>This light is awesome. I just can't belive this was under $15 bucks.

Were those 3.6V RCR123? I am very tempted to order that one as I liked the looks of it.

- Vikas


----------



## MetalZone

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - More lights are coming*



bessiebenny said:


> MetalZone, I've found that TakeBeat actually have done a review of Romisen Cree RC-I3 LED Flashlight (1xAA/1xCR123A/2xAA) a while back.
> 
> He has found that this light was made for run-time and not for sheer brightness.
> With 2 x AA, it outputs around 1000 lux throw @ 1m and 1200 lux with CR123A.
> (Ultrafire C3 single mode does 1200 lux with 1 x AA according to same testing by him)
> 
> But he tested the run time and got a whopping 3.3hours of full brightness with two lowly 1300 mAh nimh.
> So I expect over 5 hours with a pair of decent 2000+ mAh nimhs. Not bad for who requires long run times!



Actually that sounds good to me. I intend to keep this light in my car and EDC it. Since this is a single mode light, a lower amount of light is more useful. If I want brightness, I'll carry my L2D RB100


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - 12 lights so far!*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> >
> Were those 3.6V RCR123? I am very tempted to order that one as I liked the looks of it.
> 
> - Vikas


 
Yes. They were Trustfire protected RCR123A 3.6v charged at 4.2v.
I really like the look and feel of it as well. It's m favourite so far. =)


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - More lights are coming*

I just ordered F4 based on your review. I had been eyeing that one for a while as I liked its look. I also ordered the Trustfire protected set. I hope it can be charged with the venerable single cell nano charger as that is the only Li charger that I have. I have been happy with the pair of violet/pink RCR123 and that charger but wanted to have protected cells to put them in series.

- Vikas


----------



## Seth

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - More lights are coming*



bessiebenny said:


> They are all reverse-clickie from what I remember. (Except the twisty ones)
> I will check them again when I can and will confirm. But assume they are all reverse for now.



Hmmm...
My RC-G2 has a forward clickie...
I wonder if the G2´s tailcap fit´s your F4? :naughty:




bessiebenny said:


> (The question below for that flashlight at DX page by the id jakiman is actually me. lol)



Just have read your review on DX.
I noticed the same concerning "unlubed threads". I dunno how they make it, but those threads actually work fine even without lube.

To cite myself from my review on DX, those Romisen-flashlights do have a quality-feel like flashlights 5 or 6 times the price :thumbsup:

Seth


----------



## Seth

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - More lights are coming*



mhubble said:


> *
> 
> Ive got this light also. I agree with his review. Excellent light. I installed a McGizmo McClickie tactical switch in it. Its not easy but it can be done.*



Just one word: 

*How?*

Seth


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-SizeDX/KD flashlights roundup - Updated daily!*



Seth said:


> Hmmm...
> My RC-G2 has a forward clickie...
> I wonder if the G2´s tailcap fit´s your F4? :naughty:


 
Ahh. I see.I actually don't mind a reverse-clickie so it's all good. =)

*UPDATE -* I added MX Power P4 side clickie to the review.

I also have *re-done* all the Throw values today all at once at the same time.
Within this review, all these values are directly comparable and are relative. (But don't compare with other reviews)

As expected but wasn't sure until today, Romisen RC-F4 even beats the Gree Cree in throw!


----------



## AvPD

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Updated Daily!*

Good resource (especially if you use 3V lithiums), I wonder what you'd think of a Romisen RC-I3. 
I wonder what makes the C3 so popular, especially in light of your observations. 

Based on my own research I bought a WF-606A1 which blows away anything I've ever used before (bar those rechargable spotlights) and changed the tailcap as the O-ring wasn't glued or not designed to come off.
I also restrained myself from buying a Romisen RC-G2 and bought a Camouflaged CREE Flashlight as it has a P4 LED (it'd better be as bright and functional as the reviewer says).

I'm not going to add any reviews to DX as (without complaining) they will ignore mine and give me no points due different account and order email addresses.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Updated Daily!*



AvPD said:


> Good resource (especially if you use 3V lithiums), I wonder what you'd think of a Romisen RC-I3.
> I wonder what makes the C3 so popular, especially in light of your observations.
> 
> Based on my own research I bought a WF-606A1 which blows away anything I've ever used before (bar those rechargable spotlights) and changed the tailcap as the O-ring wasn't glued or not designed to come off.
> I also restrained myself from buying a Romisen RC-G2 and bought a Camouflaged CREE Flashlight as it has a P4 LED (it'd better be as bright and functional as the reviewer says).


 
Romisen RC-I3 is a run-time oriented light according to the review I read. It is about the same brightness as the Ultrafire C3 but with longer run-time when used with 2 x AA. That is quite excellent for those who needs it and not many cheap lights do that. Ultrafire C3 is liked by many as it looks good, built well and has a great regulated circuitary. It can be used with single AA and still keep its same bright output level for around 1.5 hours and 4 hours with double AAs. This characteristic is normally only found in more expensive lights. It's also good for DIY'ers as nothing is glued or fixed. =)

WF606A1 as I reviewed it, is quite bright for a 2 x AA light. It has a nice clean throw beam. But it still is no where near the brightness of CR123A lights such as the Romisen RC-F4 or the Gree. (RC-F4 is also 25% cheaper than the WF606A and smaller as well which is a plus)

From what I can see, I think the Camouflaged CREE light that you bought will be dimmer than the RC-G2. The price also says it all. I haven't seen any sub-$10 LED light which is that bright. Also, single AA lights are never that bright unless you go for high end Fenix lights etc anyways.


----------



## Fallingwater

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Updated Daily!*

Just a few addition on the mini pig:



bessiebenny said:


> Mini Pig 2 LED Flashlight LINK
> - 2 x 5mm LEDs but it's not as bright as 22000mcd 5mm Keychain light.


I have a bag of bare 20000mcd emitters (testing them with a lab power supply revealed they are exactly the same as the 22000mcd ones used in the DX keychains). I tossed the crappy LEDs in a mini pig and put the 20000mcd ones in place. It's brighter, but still not as bright as one of the photon knockoffs keychains with ONE such LED. The reason is the batteries. They are very, very small and completely unsuitable for powering two high intensity LEDs.
The mini pig has plenty of unused space inside. It shouldn't be too hard to shoehorn a better power supply in there.



> - Maybe I got a dud? The two LED outputs aren't exactly the same.


No, I've seen this in all three mini pigs I have. Apparently they went with the cheapest, nastiest LEDs they could find. They are *always* different.



> - Very cheap for what it is. Cute looking. Very light. Cheap gift.


Well, you can buy two keychains for one mini-pig, which makes the mini pig relatively expensive. Of course, at $1, it's not really much of a complaint. 

I can also provide current info on the keychain light: it draws about 80ma with fresh cells, so it's overdriving that LED quite brutally. Still, those poor CR2016s sag very, very quickly, so the 80ma draw does not last long at all.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Updated Daily!*

Romisen, Saik are both made by MXDL ! But the new brands do look nicer than the venerable MXDL.

- Vikas


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Updated Daily!*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> Romisen, Saik are both made by MXDL ! But the new brands do look nicer than the venerable MXDL.
> 
> - Vikas



Actually, I noticed this also as their website says MXDL Electronics. :thumbsup:


----------



## AvPD

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Updated Daily!*



bessiebenny said:


> From what I can see, I think the Camouflaged CREE light that you bought will be dimmer than the RC-G2.



I read an entry on a Japanese blog by Takebeat where he replaced the LED in an RC-G2 with a P4 (if memory serves correct), this was really all I was basing my purchase on. Now that you mention it the circuitry does determine the brightness as well as the LED model.
The bottom line is it's got a decent quality LED, I got burned by buying a 1xAA torch on eBay that uses the same LED as found in those "5W keyring" torches on DX.


----------



## Seth

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Updated Daily!*



AvPD said:


> I also restrained myself from buying a Romisen RC-G2 and bought a Camouflaged CREE Flashlight as it has a P4 LED (it'd better be as bright and functional as the reviewer says).



The RC-G2 has a "turbo-head" of some kind and a very deep reflector. If you like *throw*, get the RC-G2.

As a nice bonus, you get top-notch build-quality on those romisen-lights. Also the RC-G2 is one of the few china-made lights that features a forward-clickie switch.

Seth


----------



## curry__muncha

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - More lights are coming*

Always love ur reviews Jakiman!.. nicely done, keep it up champ! =D..


----------



## Bonky

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - More lights are coming*

I really want to buy a mini pig for my girlfriend for xmas. But I want it to be a halfway decent light. Does anybody have any mods for the thing? Like maybe throwing a Rebel in each nostril? j/k


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - More lights are coming*



Bonky said:


> I really want to buy a mini pig for my girlfriend for xmas. But I want it to be a halfway decent light. Does anybody have any mods for the thing? Like maybe throwing a Rebel in each nostril? j/k


 
My wife likes it and has it on her keychain even though it's not that bright. haha.



curry__muncha said:


> Always love ur reviews Jakiman!.. nicely done, keep it up champ! =D..


 
Thanks mate! =)

*UPDATE*
- I added some more photos! All of them are taken under identical conditions. 
- I didn't have all the lights with me right now so I'll put up the rest later when I do. 
- Photos will probably keep changing until I'm satisfied. =P

Also, I noticed that DX just got Ultrafire's new C2 with the Cree Q5 bin LED!
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.9631
This might be what I'm looking for. A super bright "little" flashlight that throws!


----------



## umberto

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Some photos now add*

can someone give an estimate of lumens value for some of these lights rather than the lux values?

I'm looking for a light that uses either AA or 123, or both, and gives a floody light rather than a spot beam, and good runtime important too.


----------



## mmmflashlights

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Some photos now add*

Could anyone that has the *Romisen RC-F4 Cree P4 (2 x CR123A or 1 x 17670) Gray* measure the internal diameter and the diameter of the rear battery tube threads with a caliper? I want to know if opening the battery tube up in a lathe would be able to allow this to use 18650's or if the walls are too thin to open it up any. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## umberto

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Some photos now add*

How would this Romisen RC-FS4 compare in brightness and spill with the Rayovac 4W?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Some photos now add*



umberto said:


> can someone give an estimate of lumens value for some of these lights rather than the lux values?
> 
> I'm looking for a light that uses either AA or 123, or both, and gives a floody light rather than a spot beam, and good runtime important too.


 
It is very difficult to give an accurate lumen value. (near impossible unless you have some really expensive equipment) I will try to create a light box so I can measure it's overal light output. or I'll derive my own method to do so. But for now, all you can do is compare using my light beam shots to determine how bright one's spill is compared to the other. I'll be adding more beam shots hopefully within the next day or two. (Most lights that I have currently can be said that if it is bright at the hotspot, it is bright at the spill also, except for the DX 7 watt light which has a bright hotspot but a very very dark spill making it more like a spotlight)

Out of the lights I have currently tested in my review, most floody would have to be the Pocket 3W Cree P4 light. But the run time is at best around 30 minutes from my experience and it gets very hot to hold barehanded after 5 minutes. MTE Rebel 5 mode AA is brightest of the AA lights I have tested and is brighter in spill also than the other AA lights.



mmmflashlights said:


> Could anyone that has the *Romisen RC-F4 Cree P4 (2 x CR123A or 1 x 17670) Gray* measure the internal diameter and the diameter of the rear battery tube threads with a caliper? I want to know if opening the battery tube up in a lathe would be able to allow this to use 18650's or if the walls are too thin to open it up any. Thanks a lot in advance.


 
Internal diameter is exactly 17mm by my cheap ruler. (Don't have caliper)
Tail cap's diameter is 20mm. The thickness of the tube is 1mm exactly.
It might be just possible to fit the 18650 if you lathe the wall thin enough. =P



umberto said:


> How would this Romisen RC-FS4 compare in brightness and spill with the Rayovac 4W?


 
No idea. Wish I had the Rayovac 4W to compare with. But I reckon the Rayovac will be brighter. Also, you have to consider the price difference as Rayovac is near double the price. ROV also has a MUCH longer run time. Over 10 hours I believe. RC-F4 with 2 x RCR123A should only last about 90 minutes max imo. RC-F4 is great for a compact $15 light but certainly doesn't compete with more expensive ones or a dedicated thrower etc. (But Romisen do advertise the light having over 160 lumen output. ROV4W advertise as 150 lumens. Hmmm. Who is correct. =P)


----------



## mmmflashlights

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Some photos now add*



bessiebenny said:


> Internal diameter is exactly 17mm by my cheap ruler. (Don't have caliper)
> Tail cap's diameter is 20mm. The thickness of the tube is 1mm exactly.
> It might be just possible to fit the 18650 if you lathe the wall thin enough. =P


 
Thanks for checking for me. That would be scary thin, might be possible but not a good idea, may even machine out to the threads if it was tried. That's too bad, if only it was even 1mm or so larger in diameter I'd try it. Looks great for the money otherwise. I have to admit that I really, really dislike lights that take 2 CR123s but don't fit an 18650, because an 18650 is barely larger than 2 CR123s but the capacity is much greater - two rechargeable CR123s are around 1400-1500ma, while an 18650 is around 2200-2300ma, a significant difference considering it's not much larger in physical volume.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Some photos now add*

There are 100mAh 3.6v RCR123A's available in DX. So you can get 2000mAh out of 2 CR123A's. =)
(But it may be too long for the RC-F4 unless you take off the protection PCBs as these are longer than normal)

*I updated the review with some better photos and more beam shots. Check them out!!*


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - More lights are coming*

The beamshots of kitchen really tell a 10,000 word story! That incandescent is a real scorcher.

Who else has the Romisen F-4 ? Mine is in transit. I hope I get one with OP reflector.

- Vikas


----------



## mmmflashlights

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Some photos now add*



bessiebenny said:


> There are 100mAh 3.6v RCR123A's available in DX. So you can get 2000mAh out of 2 CR123A's. =)
> (But it may be too long for the RC-F4 unless you take off the protection PCBs as these are longer than normal)
> 
> *I updated the review with some better photos and more beam shots. Check them out!!*


 
Correction - there are CR123's sold on DX that say 1000ma on the side of them.  Unfortunately they exaggerate almost all of their cells, some by quite a bit (take their '5000ma' C-sized LiIon for example, which has been tested at about 3100ma). Real capacity is unlikely to even be 800ma, I was speaking in terms of genuine capacity comparison. That might even be generous, I just looked on there and one guy that ordered the Ultrafire '1000ma' batteries actually received the '880ma' cells just labeled '1000ma', and he said that their capacity is about 550ma. I'd be very, very suprised if any of their CR123 rechargeables are any higher than 750ma in capacity. There are also 18650's that they sell that say 2600ma, however their real capacity is probably more like 2200ma. Anyway, an 18650 contains quite a bit more energy than 2 rechargeable CR123's so I really prefer using an 18650 when possible.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Some photos now add*

Yeah. I expected that they are not true capacity also. hehe. Oh well. 

I've tried wiring up the RC-F4 using a single 4.2V RCR123A. It wasn't as bright as using two. 
Not sure if brightness varies on voltage but it might be. I'll try some more tests later on.


----------



## mmmflashlights

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Some photos now add*



bessiebenny said:


> Yeah. I expected that they are not true capacity also. hehe. Oh well.
> 
> I've tried wiring up the RC-F4 using a single 4.2V RCR123A. It wasn't as bright as using two.
> Not sure if brightness varies on voltage but it might be. I'll try some more tests later on.


 
Most circuits that can handle 1 Lithium or more usually are driven with more current with more cells, so that isn't too unexpected. Sometimes they are more efficient with a 1 cell setup, sometimes more efficient with multiple cells. I probably would have replaced the circuit with a multi-mode one if I did buy the light, giving the advantage of a very high output with 1 cell as well as long runtime in the lower modes.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Some photos now add*

I noticed some fresh new scorchers on DX.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.9741
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.9631

The new VB-16 looks great as they are HA-III treated (super scratch resistent) and has a Cree Q5 bin LED inside which should be much brighter. (I'm assuming it will be driven well) 

Found some more info on the C2 Q5 at KD.
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3794

Hmm. It doesn't seems to be any better than the Romisen RC-F4.
Both in ouput and in run-time or regulation. Sorta disappointed.

For KD's same test for the Romisen RC-F4, see below link.
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=2935

You can clearly see that Romisen is brighter and better regulated.
KD tested with a single 17670 which should make it less bright also.


----------



## LightScene

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Some photos now add*

I just got the 9W Super Bright Cree Q2 from Kaidomain. It's just like the one you reviewed with a Q4. I'm really happy with it. It looks nice and feels nice. The clickie is easy to work. The modes change easily by just tapping the switch lightly while it's on. It DOES have a memory. The trouble is it always comes on in the NEXT mode instead of the SAME mode like it should. The memory is a bad feature in a way because it means you have to cycle thru all 5 modes. Without a memory, it would always start in medium. Never-the-less, I like it because it's very quick and easy to cycle thru the modes. The beam has no donut because of the OP reflector. But the hotspot is very bright. The lens is glass and it's recessed about 1/4 inch from the front of the crenelated bezel. I think that's why the beam is a little narrower than my other small lights. I compared it side-by-side with 5 other Cree lights and it's the whitest of the bunch. 
Cons: It won't tail stand. It's probably not HA.
This model was less than $21 delivered. For the price, this is a heck of a good light.


----------



## LightScene

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Some photos now add*

I'd like to add 1 more thing on the subject of cheap lights from Kai and DX. I also got an Ultrafire C5 and it was DOA. It's a shame they won't take a few seconds to make sure a flashlight works before they ship it overseas.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Some photos now add*

Very Intersting! The C5 V2 that I received from Kai last week was also DOA.

The Super Bright Q2 that you have is indeed same as my Q4 version from DX. I do realise that it does have memory but it's not the kind that anyone will find useful. =P I'll change the wording still in my front page. hehe. btw, unless these budget lights specifically say HA-III, they are not HA I believe. (doh! I just scratched my Romisen a little. lol)

I started putting up some of my lightbox results. It should give you an idea of the *total* brightness of the light's output.
It's a 30cm x 30cm x 30cm box and I fire the light through a little hole on the side. (It fires on to the wall on the other side)
I've put the light meter on the floor of the box to measure the overall brightness of the inside of the box.
I will put some more up as I get to it. Hopefully all the results from every light should be in there by tomorrow this time.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Some photos now add*

Do you make sure that there is no straight path for the light to hit the light meter?

- Vikas


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Some photos now add*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> Do you make sure that there is no straight path for the light to hit the light meter?
> 
> - Vikas


 
Yes. To make sure, I fired the lights around 45 degree upwards to the top back corner of the box. The spill, no matter how wide it is, cannot go directly to the light sensor as the sensor is at the bottom front. So it basically measures the brightness of the box inside and nothing else. Also, the inside of the box is just brown cardboard. It will not reflect the hotspot directly to the sensor as it's totally non-reflective. =)


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Some photos now add*

I found logging multimeter for you on ebay. Radio Shack or Sears does not carry any multimeter with logging capability.

Digital Multimeter AC DC PC-Link DMM Mastech MAS345
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220167627563

- Vikas


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Some photos now add*

Ahh. Yeah. I would love to get one of them for ly light reviews!. One day? hehe.

*UPDATE* 
- I changed quite a lot of wordings in all light reviews and also have added MTE Z-Power SSC light review. 
- I also should have 3 new lights next week to review. Can't wait! (3W Mini Cree and few from Kaidomain)

I'm also very temptedt to get this one -> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7419
It is fully DIY friendly and has great throwing beam from what I've read of it so far. Hmm. =P

Here's a photos of it from takebeat. Not bad for a light under $18.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Some photos now add*

Do you feel G4 is better than the F4 that you have?

- Vikas


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Some photos now add*

Aarg, my F4 stays permanently on with the protected Ultrafire batteries. Instead of a working clicky, I have to use it as a twisty. If I can guess, it looks like the batteries are little bit too long and the tail cap is shorting it. I verified this by using non-protected battery. The switch does not look easy to open. The front is pretty much impossible to open.

Any suggestions apart from RMA this torch?

- Vikas


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Some photos now add*

Hmm. My F4 works perfectly with both Ultrafire and Trustfire 880mAh protected batteries. The switch is very easily rotated with a tweezer and taken out btw. It isn't glued. I think it is most likely that the inside of the GITD clicky is a bit too long. Try cutting the middle rubber piece which sticks out inside the clicky. Mine was pre-cut a little so that it doesn't get stuck. Normally, when this is too long, the switch gets stuck.



Vikas Sontakke said:


> Do you feel G4 is better than the F4 that you have?


 
No idea. The build seems to be better though coz it's more DIY friendly with non glued threads.
But I don't know if it'll be any brighter or have better throw. I'm expecting that it may though.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Some photos now add*

On my tail cap, there are no holes. I only see little identations.

As a workaround, I have found that if I swap the two TrustFires (i.e. top to bottom) I have working clicky! However, the output is still no more than my proverbial insanely bright $12 MXDL light :-(

- Vikas


----------



## umberto

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

has anyone compared the RC-F4 to the RC-E4 or trustfire TR-C2 ?


----------



## Phyte

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

bessiebenny, based on this thread I ordered the Romisen F4, C3, and M4. I'm new to this whole flashlight thing and would like to make Romisen "my" brand. Have you looked at the M4 yet? The specs that I can find online rate the G4 at 120L, and the M4 at 170L. I guess I'll see in about a week.

Phyte


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

F4 has some weird type of rugulation circuit. With 2 TrustFire RCR123, it is pulling about 560mA and with 1 TrustFire RCR123, it pulls about 660mA. There is not much difference in brightness. I wonder if it is using LDO i.e. wasting power type of regulator. I also fired it up on 2x NiMh and it dimly lights while pulling in 10mA. On 3x NiMh it pulls up 750mA.

Can somebody else verify if the brightness varies with single vs double RCR123?

- Vikas


----------



## nanotech17

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

that F4 really caught my attention.
i wonder how is the lux reading if one swap the emitter to Q2.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

*Vikas* - Hmm. I will check this out and will update this post with the results. 
The working voltage is 3v - 8v for the RC-F4 so I guess 2 x NiMh isn't enough. 
But I will see if the brightness changes with a single CR123A. 
Kaidomain did test it with 17670 and it lasts 2 hours at full brightness. 
So I do think it has a half decent regulator for such a cheap light.

_Update_.... With 1 x RCR123A , it is 20% dimmer than with 2 x RCR123A. 
(3000 lux vs 3700 lux @ 1m) But this isn't that noticeable to the eye.
It pulls around 0.6A with both 1 or 2 RCR123A configuration. Weird.

*Phyte* - Haha. For budget lights, they are certainly not a bad choice. 
Let me know how the M4 is compared to the F4. 
I am seriously considering the M4 also and would love to know how it compares. =)


----------



## MechanicalMan

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

If I had seen this thread sooner, I probably would have purchased some N3s instead of 606As. Now I'm trying to choose between the E4 and the M4 (or possibly one of each). Hopefully these Romisens perform as well with 17670s and 18650s as KD claims.


----------



## sims2k

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

I bought the RC-F4 and MTE C3 20 mode last week. My order is coming in any day now. Pretty excited about it. I am now thinking of getting the C2 Q5 and the MTE 3W Z-Power. I am hoping for a decent thrower between the F4, C2 and MTE Z-Power.


----------



## Fallingwater

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - More lights are coming*



Bonky said:


> I really want to buy a mini pig for my girlfriend for xmas. But I want it to be a halfway decent light. Does anybody have any mods for the thing? Like maybe throwing a Rebel in each nostril? j/k


The problem with the pig is that they only got the aesthetics right. Everything else is bad.
The LEDs are craptacular, the cells powering them are even less suitable to the task than the usual two CR2016 you get in keychain lights, the switch is momentary-only and there's a lot of wasted space inside.

The simplest and cheapest mod you can do is to crack it open, toss the stock LEDs (I fed them 10 volts just to watch them suffer) and replace them with better ones (I'm told Jeled 55.000 mcd ones are among the best 5mm LEDs you can get).
Then you can replace the cells with two CR2032, but that'll require cutting out the plastic cell "containers" inside and rigging up something so the new ones stay in their place.

What I plan to do is to use an unregulated 3.7v CR2 LiIon cell and a resistor. There's plenty of space in the minipig for both, and it should give very long runtimes. I'm just not sure what to do with the switch... I might try to glue the pink heart thing to a three-stage clickie I got from DX, and use two different resistors for the two contacts. This way I'll have a two-level, LiIon powered, ultrabright mini-pig that will absolutely cream the stock version


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - More lights are coming*

I did more testing with my F-4. The regulator circuit is lousy. With the UltraFire fresh off the charger (4.2V unloaded), the 2 of them were pulling 2.2A from the battery! Even with single RCR123A fresh off the charger, it was pulling 1.5A. Being extremely disappointed with the circuit, I decided to see battery current for various NiMh combination.

These NiMh were well rested and had some prior usage on them.

2X NiMh Barely lights up
3X NiMh 550mA
4X NiMh 1500mA

I am concluding that (at least my) F-4 has a wrong regulator in it. It is definitely not current controlled circuit as the manufacturer's site claims. Besides, the claim of "7 hours" discharge is patently false. Would anybody else wants to confirm my findings?

It is crazy bright when sucking 2.2A from the battery but I am afraid it will burn out quickly if continued. I mean it was crazy bright at 1.5A on single hot off charger RCR123, but on two of them, it was even brighter. I did not think that was possible  Yes, and it was brighter than my proverbial $12 light  

- Vikas


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - More lights are coming*

I did more testing with my F-4. The regulator circuit is lousy. With the UltraFire fresh off the charger (4.2V unloaded), the 2 of them were pulling 2.2A from the battery! Even with single RCR123A fresh off the charger, it was pulling 1.5A. Being extremely disappointed with the circuit, I decided to see battery current for various NiMh combination.

These NiMh were well rested and had some prior usage on them.

2X NiMh Barely lights up
3X NiMh 550mA
4X NiMh 1500mA

I am concluding that (at least my) F-4 has a wrong regulator in it. It is definitely not current controlled circuit as the manufacturer's site claims. Besides, the claim of "7 hours" discharge is patently false. Would anybody else wants to confirm my findings?

It is crazy bright when sucking 2.2A from the battery but I am afraid it will burn out quickly if continued. I mean it was crazy bright at 1.5A on single hot off charger RCR123, but on two of them, it was even brighter. I did not think that was possible  Yes, and it was brighter than my proverbial $12 light  

- Vikas


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - More lights are coming*

Wow. Over 2A? Interesting. I just measured it again. Mine is exactly 0.60A with both 1 or 2 CR123A's. 
btw, my RC-F4 started playing up. It doesn't turn on sometimes and I have to bang it hard to make it turn on again.
I think it started happening after I tried to open the head with force.. (then boiled it in hot water etc.. hahaha.)

Anyways....

I received a new light today - Mini 3W Cree 1xCR123A Flashlight

And I can say that... It is better than the RC-F4 except for probably its run time due to being a single CR123A light.. Firstly, even with an OP reflector, it is brighter in throw than the RC-F4 by around 10-15%.. But it's not tiny.. It is a tail cap length shorter but has a wider head.. So it's a good sized compact light.. It can also semi-tail stand which is a plus more than a minus.. Also has 2 modes.. High and low.. low mode is 10% brighter than Ultrafire C3.. So it's not as blinding yet it is still fairly bright to be quite useful.. Beam is super clean and spill is near perfect one tone also. It also doesn't get as hot as RC-F4 either. Hmm. RC-F4's rating will go down to 5 star now i think. (with my reviews, the score and impressions may change over time which obvisouly reflects its true merits over time) (*UPDATE* - RC-F4 rating stays the same coz I still really like its output regardless. It has a better defined hot spot and due to its tighter spill/beam, it feels brighter to the naked eye. It also looks and feels better than the Mini 3W still and should have better run time.)

Anyways.. I think this is a great light also.. I'll put more details and photos of its beam shots later on at the main post at the beginning.


----------



## Phyte

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

bessiebenny, I'll post back in this thread when I receive the C3 and M4. I'm also very tempted to get the K4. The lux on the K4 is higher then all the other Romisens on the same website(I assume the test conditions are similar), so I'm guessing it's going to be quite the thrower. 

Anyway, I have a list of all romisen lights I could find online and will be purchasing all of them if I'm as happy as I think I'm going to be with the first three I've ordered  I hate addictions....

Phyte


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Wow. That'll be a lot of Romisens. LOL

I really don't have any preference in brands.
I just like what is good for what it costs me.
RC-F4 was my first Romisen and I really like it.

Now I got this Mini Cree 3W no-brand light and it is also very good!
Well, only time will tell if I'll feel the same way a week or two later. =P


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Can we get others to check the current draw on the F-4 model with 1 and 2 RCR123 batteries? If the 2 RCR123 is not about half the current, then the claim of constant current regulator would be false. If the current stays the same, then it would using the LDO type of regulator which works as electronic resistor to waste excess power.

I have initiated RMA with DX; let us see how they handle it.

- Vikas


----------



## Phyte

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



bessiebenny said:


> Wow. That'll be a lot of Romisens. LOL
> 
> I really don't have any preference in brands.
> I just like what is good for what it costs me.
> RC-F4 was my first Romisen and I really like it.
> 
> Now I got this Mini Cree 3W no-brand light and it is also very good!
> Well, only time will tell if I'll feel the same way a week or two later. =P



I like being brand loyal. I also like good bang for the buck. Example, all of my guns are military surplus. My SKS is just as capable as an AR-15 and it was about 1/6 the cost. I haven't added up what it will cost for each type of Romisen, but I bet it's still less then 1 SF Titan 

Phyte


----------



## Backpacker

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

First, thanks bessiebenny for starting this informative thread. I'm a subscriber!

I've been considering the mini cree 3w (4240), but why is it so long/large for a single CR123 light? Does it use the p60 drop-in? (which are kinda long)


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> If the 2 RCR123 is not about half the current, then the claim of constant current regulator would be false. If the current stays the same, then it would using the LDO type of regulator which works as electronic resistor to waste excess power.
> 
> I have initiated RMA with DX; let us see how they handle it.


 
Hmm. True. But. With a single RCR123A, it is around 20% dimmer than with 2 RCR123A with mine against the light meter. Hmm. Well, I'm RMA'ing mine also as it does not turn on now. It was actually doing this prior to doing anything to the light. So I tried to open the head module with my hand but failed. Won't budge. If I tap it with my hand, it sometimes turns on. Hmm. Seems like acontact issue in the head/driver module. Doh. It is still my favourite as the Mini 3W Cree light as an OP reflector and I think I like smooth reflector light's output better. (Even with rings) (RC-F4 actually looks brighter also due to a more concetrated look to the beam)



Backpacker said:


> I've been considering the mini cree 3w (4240), but why is it so long/large for a single CR123 light? Does it use the p60 drop-in? (which are kinda long)


 
The front bezel and reflector module is around 1 inch deep all up. Then the LED module + driver seems near 1 inch also, then it's the battery. But there's a spring at the + side of the battery and also the tail switch is quite long as well. Fact is, the size is quite fine by me as i don't like it too too small. (Small lights tend to way get too hot very quickly and isn't as comfortable to hold for a long time) It doesn't use any type of specific drop in. (Also, the driver module is VERY easy to take out from the front I found out. Just unscrews out from the front after taking out the reflector)


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

I recall somebody else also had problem with one of the Romisen lights in the driver area. His comment was "they look nice on the outside but inside has bad construction".

- Vikas


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

That may be true considering how cheap they are. =P

BTW, I updated with the review with thw 3 x SSC KD light.
It is quite a whopper of a light. Great floody output for $40.


----------



## robo21

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Excellent work. Thank you for your efforts! :twothumbs


----------



## sims2k

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Thanks for the reviews. Great job.


----------



## sims2k

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



bessiebenny said:


> *★★★★★★ **Romisen RC-F4 Cree P4 (2 x CR123A or 1 x 17670**) Gray* *DX* / *KD* / *Official*
> *Throw:* *3400* lux (2 x 3.6v CR123A)
> *Lightbox:* *128* lux
> - Similar look to the beam as the Gree. Slightly Ringy but no artifacts.
> - Bright well defined tight hotspot. Well regulated also. Constant brightness from the get go.



Mine came yesterday with the OP reflector. Tested with CR123A and there is no rings at all. Just bright spot with wide spill.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



sims2k said:


> Mine came yesterday with the OP reflector. Tested with CR123A and there is no rings at all. Just bright spot with wide spill.


 
Oh? I see. What color did you buy? Black or Gray?

Maybe mine is just a weird version of the RC-F4? =P

How is it? Bright? Are you able to measure it's current at the battery also?


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

BB,

Check your switch on F-4. It is a funny kind. When I took it out of the tailcap, it does not work but when I put it back in the tail cap and tighten in completely it works fine.

By the way, I am having lot of fun with F-4 as the circuit is already broken. However, the light is blazingly bright as it pushes obscene amount of current through it. It even caused one of the TrustFire to trip but the torch is unharmed. Read my adventure on DX site!

Are you going to try again to open the head? If it is being RMA'd, you have nothing to lose 

- Vikas


----------



## cm64

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Hi bessiebenny
Many Thanks for a great review. I'm new to the 'high-tech' flashlight world so found your comments very helpful. I wanted an AA powered light as I already have a number of AA rechargeables for other devices & also have access to free AA alkalines via my work. 
I have ordered a WF-606A from DX & am looking forward to hours of entertainment from it. I also need presents for a few friends in the next couple of months & the WF-606A looks ideal.

Regards CM64


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Vikas, my switch module works even after I take it out of the tail cap.
Your driver must definitely have been fried somewhere somehow. =P
Coz mine never goes over 0.6A no matter what I do. haha.
Also, I have created a RMA request but no idea if it'll go through.
Shouldn't they not like it if I damage it even further by force opening it?

Anyways...

I've done a head to head run time test for Gree Cree and Mini 3W Cree light manually.
Gree Cree lasts around 10 minutes longer but isn't that significant as Mini 3W is brighter all the way through.
If I get the time or if I get another Romisen RC-F4, I might test it out also.



cm64 said:


> I have ordered a WF-606A from DX & am looking forward to hours of entertainment from it. I also need presents for a few friends in the next couple of months & the WF-606A looks ideal.


 
WF-606A is a great 2AA light. Good choice. It really is built well and is very bright.
My friend bought one recently and he really likes it so I'm sure you'll like it as well. =)


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

I am enclosing some beamshots. This is first time in many years that I am going to try it. These were taken in my basement at about 30 feet distance. All images are taken with F2.8 1/8second exposure. 

Please critic them. I suspect F4 is pumping 4 times more lumens than Rexlight 2.0 on high but somebody with photoshop experience might be able to quantify it better. Unfortunately, my camera is a point and shoot but panaromic mode allows fixed exposures for multiple images and that is what I used. I don't know if Imageshack strips out Exif data. I could provide it if somebody can figure out relative lumens from it.

1st shot is Rexlight 2.0 Medium with NiMh




2nd shot is Rexlight 2.0 High with NiMh




3rd shot is Romisen F4 pumping 2A from the batteries


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

That's great Vikas. Exif shows them all at 1/8sec F2.8 exposure as u said.
gtw, this program is what I use for web browser Exif viewing using right-click. (free and no nags/catches)
http://www.opanda.com/en/iexif/download.htm

Rexlight 2.0 with AA NiMh should be around 750 lux of my measurement according to Selfbuilt's review. (his values seem higher than mine by around 15% or so.) So that's around Ultrafire C3 level in terms of brightness. According to my throw measurements, RC-F4 is around 5 times brighter in throw to the C3. So that sounds about right what you said also. (But your photo makes it look like it;s about 10 times brighter. LOL)

But does it really pull more than 2A from the 2 x CR123A batteries?
If so, yours should be much brighter than mine as mine only is 0.6A. =P


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Alright, I couldn't resist. I ordered myself a Romisen RC-G4 from DX today. =)

btw, here's some pics from takebeat of outdoor comparison photos.

WF-606A - http://takebeat.asablo.jp/blog/img/2007/10/21/44193.jpg
Romisen RC-G4 - http://takebeat.asablo.jp/blog/img/2007/10/21/44197.jpg
Fenix L2D-CE - http://takebeat.asablo.jp/blog/img/2007/10/21/4418a.jpg
Lumapower D-Mini - http://takebeat.asablo.jp/blog/img/2007/10/21/44195.jpg (smooth reflector)
KD SSC 1 AAA Buckle - http://takebeat.asablo.jp/blog/img/2007/10/21/4419f.jpg
KD 3 x SSC - http://takebeat.asablo.jp/blog/img/2007/10/21/4419d.jpg


----------



## geepondy

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

I too just ordered a WF-606A from DX (along with many of the 46 cent keychain lights). Thank you for your reviews and comparisons. I am happy with my C3 and the WF-606A looks like a bit brighter still. I will play with it a bit and make sure it is reasonably reliable and then give away as a Christmas present.


----------



## MartinSE

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Awesome, looking forward to the G4-review. Have been close to ordering it myself. Wonder if they all are orange peel. You never know with romisen!


----------



## Phyte

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Ack, got my F4 today but DX forgot to send me the batteries! This is my first CR123A light so I don't have any spares. I do have another order coming in this week that will have more batteries, so I will be able to test the C3, M4, and F4 together.

Phyte


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

I wonder how much more/less brighter the M4 is compared to the F4.
I'll be eagerly waiting for your results Phyte. =)


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



bessiebenny said:


> That's great Vikas. Exif shows them all at 1/8sec F2.8 exposure as u said.
> gtw, this program is what I use for web browser Exif viewing using right-click. (free and no nags/catches)
> http://www.opanda.com/en/iexif/download.htm
> 
> Rexlight 2.0 with AA NiMh should be around 750 lux of my measurement according to Selfbuilt's review. (his values seem higher than mine by around 15% or so.) So that's around Ultrafire C3 level in terms of brightness. According to my throw measurements, RC-F4 is around 5 times brighter in throw to the C3. So that sounds about right what you said also. (But your photo makes it look like it;s about 10 times brighter. LOL)
> 
> But does it really pull more than 2A from the 2 x CR123A batteries?
> If so, yours should be much brighter than mine as mine only is 0.6A. =P



Thanks for the Opanda Exifer link. Incidentally, I sent you PM. Did you get it?

I have tried my F4 with single RCR123(600mA) vs double RCR123(2A). It is visibly brighter on the double RCR123. It has probably double the brightness but it is pulling in more than 3 times the current.

I am now wondering if I should cancel my RMA and keep this as a poor man's P91 HOLA.

Update:- I have el cheapo 1Meg Candlepower sealed lead acid spotlight. It has 35W halogen bulb. I just compared F4 with it.












My F4 beat it! I will have to post the comparative beamshots.

- Vikas


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> Update:- I have el cheapo 1Meg Candlepower sealed lead acid spotlight. It has 35W halogen bulb. I just compared F4 with it.
> 
> My F4 beat it! I will have to post the comparative beamshots.


 
LOL. I would love to check your RC-F4 with my light meter to get a comparative measurement. =)

I'm gonna stuff the RMA just open up my RC-F4 and see if I can fix it myself.
I can't be bothered to spend time and money and effort to get a replacement. =P


----------



## sims2k

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



bessiebenny said:


> Oh? I see. What color did you buy? Black or Gray?
> 
> Maybe mine is just a weird version of the RC-F4? =P
> 
> How is it? Bright? Are you able to measure it's current at the battery also?



Mine is gray and it is brighter than my SF L2 when compared side by side. Outthrows the SF L2 also. Was not able to measure current at the battery though.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



sims2k said:


> Mine is gray and it is brighter than my SF L2 when compared side by side.
> Outthrows the SF L2 also. Was not able to measure current at the battery though.


 
So... How do you like it? Any comments you would like to add? =)


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Have at it 

1) Contenders Romisen F4 vs RadioShack 1Meg Candlepower Spotlight




2) About 30 feet to the wall, please note that because the exposure and white balance is locked to the first image of the incandescent light, F4 is being shown as blue. 


 



3) Here side by side




Can somebody figure out lumens from the images? All of the Exif data is there.

Thanks in advance,
- Vikas


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



sims2k said:


> Mine is gray and it is brighter than my SF L2 when compared side by side. Outthrows the SF L2 also. Was not able to measure current at the battery though.



If you have Digital multimeter with 10A scale, you should be able to measure it very easily. Just make put red prongs in the 10A slot, put the red tip on the edge of the body and touch the black tip to the batteries.

- Vikas


----------



## jirik_cz

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> Can somebody figure out lumens from the images? All of the Exif data is there.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> - Vikas



Nice beamshots :thumbsup:

You can't figure out lumens from these photos, but you can say that Romisen has more than 1M Cp :-D


----------



## saabluster

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Never mind.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

I want your RC-F4 Vikas. LOL

If it's pulling 2A and if a lot of it gets passed on to the LED, it'll be one bright light that's for sure.. =)

There's no way we can figure out the brightness from a photo.. I wish it was though.. =(


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Using camera's metering mode and its exposure caculations, it will be possible to deduce overall light output. Camera has a built-in light meter but we just need to get the data out. However, it would still be only comparative measurement. We need a reference light. How about Arc AAA Classic? Then we can say, mine is 100x birghter than Arc AAA 

- Vikas


----------



## Secur1

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

bessiebenny great work man, keep em comming 

I have only one small request, could you please post a picture of each light under each review, so that we know what the light looks like, without having to scroll back to he top or click on the external link ?
I think it would make the reviews more complete.

Thanks again for all time and effort you have put into this.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> Using camera's metering mode and its exposure caculations, it will be possible to deduce overall light output. Camera has a built-in light meter but we just need to get the data out. However, it would still be only comparative measurement. We need a reference light. How about Arc AAA Classic? Then we can say, mine is 100x birghter than Arc AAA


 
It is still impossible by comparing photos. It is because the JPG photos are only 8bits per channel. There can only be so many shades of white/gray. So most of the white portion is just 255/255/255 RGB. 10x brighter white is still 255/255/255 from the photo. So we cannot say which white is brighter. Also, the photos were all taken at same exposure. I have actually thought about using my DSLR's metering to try and determine the light's brightness levels. But I have a light meter so I decided not to try it.



Secur1 said:


> I have only one small request, could you please post a picture of each light under each review, so that we know what the light looks like, without having to scroll back to he top or click on the external link ?


 
I was actually thinking of doing this but considering the external links has heaps of photos for each light, I thought that was enough. 
But I might start putting up 2-3 photos of each still. It won't happen imediately but it'll slowly be put up. =)


----------



## tarponbill

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

bessiebenny

Great comparative information ...

A request, do you have any common known light that people might have that you could compare to as a reference standard? Might I suggest something -- a mini-mag 2AA LED or even the ROV 2AA 80 lumens. The problem is establishing a reference for the beamshots that can be used to define a scale. A common known light would add just that reference point.

Thanks for the very informative post.


----------



## johnny13oi

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

This is definitely a great review thread for all the cheaper lights on the internet. Some are definitely a steal for their price.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Yeah. I will see if I can locate some common lights.
I have a Mini Mag but it's not the LED version. =P

I have gone through flashlightreviews.com results and Selfbuilt's reviews here to determine the relative lux value. 
Going by that, it seems Mini Mag LED 2AA has around ~1300 lux throw value when comparing to my review measurements.
But it has a weaker total light output.
So it seems the Mini Mag 2AA LED is about the same as a single mode Ultrafire C3 in output with a slightly brighter hotspot.
(So a combinations of DX 7watt's hotspot + Ultrafire C3's spill sort of.)

This is just a guestimate but shouldn't be too far off. =)


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

I'm very much interested in getting this tiny EDC light - Ultrafire 602D HAIII - Lots of photos here.
It should be better than the Pocket Cree P4 light I have in every way imo. Should be tougher also.
I wouldn't mind a tiny EDC light which is not easily be scratched by my keys while in my pocket. 
Romisen RC-C3 looks identical but much cheaper. Maybe I'll get this to satify my curiousity. =P
(Photos for RC-C3 is a bit dodgy. It's the same one as the 602D but photoshopped to remove branding. LOL)

btw, I have access to a Mini Mag 2AA (non-LED) modded with a Terralux Cree module.
I'll borrow that from my workmate and include it in this review also. (maybe next week)

My Romisen RC-F4 has had it now. I've drops it on carpet to give it some shock to see if it'll make it turn on.
Obviously, it didn't fix it. But now there is a rattle inside the head. Seems something broke off. Doh!
Man. I need some belt wrench to pry it open as it's quite well glued at the thread around the head. Hmm.
Once I get it opened, I'll show you guys what's inside and maybe I'll mod it to make it even better. =)


----------



## Phyte

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



bessiebenny said:


> I'm very much interested in getting this tiny EDC light - Ultrafire 602D HAIII - Lots of photos here.
> It should be better than the Pocket Cree P4 light I have in every way imo. Should be tougher also.
> I wouldn't mind a tiny EDC light which is not easily be scratched by my keys while in my pocket.
> Romisen RC-C3 looks identical but much cheaper. Maybe I'll get this to satify my curiousity. =P
> (Photos for RC-C3 is a bit dodgy. It's the same one as the 602D but photoshopped to remove branding. LOL)
> 
> btw, I have access to a Mini Mag 2AA (non-LED) modded with a Terralux Cree module.
> I'll borrow that from my workmate and include it in this review also. (maybe next week)
> 
> My Romisen RC-F4 has had it now. I've drops it on carpet to give it some shock to see if it'll make it turn on.
> Obviously, it didn't fix it. But now there is a rattle inside the head. Seems something broke off. Doh!
> Man. I need some belt wrench to pry it open as it's quite well glued at the thread around the head. Hmm.
> Once I get it opened, I'll show you guys what's inside and maybe I'll mod it to make it even better. =)



I'll have a C3 this week. I'll post a comparison between it and the F4, and M4. Patiently waiting!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

I ordered a Q5 on star and a 19mode 7135 driver from DX. I might mod my Mini 3W Cree light with this which already uses a P4 on star. 
So the star will be simple to replace and just need to replace the driver module along with it.

Hopefully I don't stuff up as this is my first time modding LED/Driver on a light. =P

*Phyte* - I'm looking forward to your comparision between the F4 and M4!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

New light came out from Ultrafire. It's a small EDC-sized 5 mode light using Cree R1 bin! (UPDATE - they stated this was a mistake)
It looks identical to the Q4 light I reviewed. But I hope it is a lot brighter and have memory! (Now that it's a P4, I highly doubt it)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8534


----------



## phantom23

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Yes and the funniest part is that there's no R1 bin and there will never be.


----------



## Gaffle

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Nice work Bessie!:rock:


----------



## sims2k

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



phantom23 said:


> Yes and the funniest part is that there's no R1 bin and there will never be.



Actually...if you go to cree.com and search for cree R1 bin the information is there in pdf form.


----------



## ichoderso

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



bessiebenny said:


> New light came out from Ultrafire. It's a small EDC-sized 5 mode light using *Cree R1* bin!
> It looks identical to the Q4 light I reviewed. But I hope it is a lot brighter and have memory!
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8534



please read the description on DX: Cree P4 LED....

Jens


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

ohh. hahaha. They changed it. It said Cree R1-bin LED before. Now it says P4. Oh well. Then I'm not interested. This looks identical to the Q4 version I reviewed but with a P4? Going backwards. Funny that. Oh well, I guess we'll just have to wait for the official R2 bin versions to arrive. Maybe we should wait for R5 bins before we see some significant difference from the P4 bins.


----------



## Retrograde

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Bessiebenny

I have one of thew Cree 3w Minis, great light, pumps out a serios beam.

Qu - How do you remove the pill? In you review you said this comes out easily. Does it just unscrew out of the front of the light. I see that the star is held down with 2 small screws, do you need to take these off?

Thanks


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



Retrograde said:


> I have one of thew Cree 3w Minis, great light, pumps out a serios beam.
> 
> Qu - How do you remove the pill? In you review you said this comes out easily. Does it just unscrew out of the front of the light. I see that the star is held down with 2 small screws, do you need to take these off?


 
Glad you like it. =)

Can you give me some of your additional comments about the light? Anything different from my comments about it?
Do you have a DMM to measure its current off the batteries? Which batteries? Any other lights to compare with?

Well, the pill can be pushed out. I haven't actually tried but it seems to be the case like the D-Minis or any other similar light. The star need to be desoldered on the positive contact and unscrewed from the negative end. Once I receive the Q5 on star and the replacement driver, I will try the mod and will update on my "hopefully" successful story with some photos. =)


----------



## Retrograde

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



bessiebenny said:


> Glad you like it. =)
> 
> Can you give me some of your additional comments about the light? Anything different from my comments about it?
> Do you have a DMM to measure its current off the batteries? Which batteries? Any other lights to compare with?
> 
> Well, the pill can be pushed out. I haven't actually tried but it seems to be the case like the D-Minis or any other similar light. The star need to be desoldered on the positive contact and unscrewed from the negative end. Once I receive the Q5 on star and the replacement driver, I will try the mod and will update on my "hopefully" successful story with some photos. =)



Are you sure? Looking at the light from the top, the inside is threaded, this suggests the pill is threadded not pushed in. Have not tried force yet to remove it as do not want to wreck the light just yet.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Ohhhh.. I forgot to mention.. the LED+Driver module unscrews out the front..
You can easily unscrew the module out using a tweezer.. Then you can do above steps..


----------



## Retrograde

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



bessiebenny said:


> Ohhhh.. I forgot to mention.. the LED+Driver module unscrewes out the front..
> You can easily unscrew the module out using a tweezer.. Then you can do above steps..



Great, so it does. Thanks.

This light will be the subject of a bike light conversion. Watch this space!!!


----------



## Phyte

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Ok, I finally got my F4, and I love it! Very bright. I showed it to my cubscout den and they thought it was neat. I got the batteries for the next two lights, but haven't got the lights yet. Waiting patiently...

Phyte


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



Phyte said:


> Ok, I finally got my F4, and I love it! Very bright. I showed it to my cubscout den and they thought it was neat. I got the batteries for the next two lights, but haven't got the lights yet. Waiting patiently...
> 
> Phyte



How much current is F4 pulling from the batteries? Which other lights are on the order?

- Vikas


----------



## Bonky

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

The F4 is so bright it makes all my other cree lights look like original dim blueish LED lights. 

The F4 is what all LED lights SHOULD look like.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



Bonky said:


> The F4 is so bright it makes all my other cree lights look like original dim blueish LED lights.
> 
> The F4 is what all LED lights SHOULD look like.



Now, I am REALLY interested to know what current it is pulling in. 
Failing that, tell us how hot it is getting. Or at least tell us the runtime. 

- Vikas


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



Bonky said:


> The F4 is so bright it makes all my other cree lights look like original dim blueish LED lights.
> The F4 is what all LED lights SHOULD look like.


Glad you like it! Just wondering, what other Cree lights do you have?
Also, did your F4 come with a OP reflector or a smooth reflector?

I'm sorta sad my F4 died. Maybe I'll buy another one soon.


----------



## Phyte

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



bessiebenny said:


> Glad you like it! Just wondering, what other Cree lights do you have?
> Also, did your F4 come with a OP reflector or a smooth reflector?
> 
> I'm sorta sad my F4 died. Maybe I'll buy another one soon.



This is my first LED light... ever. My M4 and C3 will be here today. I'll try to get beamshots tonight of all of them.

My F4 is gray with an OP reflector. 

Phyte


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Hmm. I guess mine is a very abnormal RC-F4 as it comes with a smooth reflector. =P
I might get a new one now which should come with an OP reflector and update my review.


----------



## Bonky

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

mine's grey with an OP reflector also. I don't know what it's pulling as I don't have a multimeter 

I also have a couple of the 2AA Ultrafire C3, a decent little noname 1AA cree and a 3AAA luxeon headlight. I think I'll do a beamshot comparison with 3AA extended C3 and the F4. We'll see!


----------



## sims2k

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

I got my F4 two weeks ago and I am still amazed at how bright it is compared to my Inova T3 with TIROS, Surefire L2 and the Fenix L2DCE. I use this light as my EDC now plus other lights that I have on my keyring and in my laptop bag. Sorry..no pictures...I only have 35mm Canon cameras.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

All those people who are impressed with F4; if it is broken, then it is even brighter! Mine is with smooth reflector and it has more output that 1Million spotlight.

Of course, I get about 10 minutes of runtime before the protected RCR123A shuts down!

- Vikas

To bb,

Given your F4 is not even turning on, why don't you put the head in a vice and open it up? You will marr the anodizing but at least you can find out if the converter is broken or the LED is broken. If LED is still alive, just direct drive it until it somkes


----------



## Phyte

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Ok here are my first thoughts about the M4 and C3. The M4 has a whiter color then the F4(slightly blue), and the hot spot is smaller then the F4. I'd say the F4 is slightly brighter then the M4, but the M4 has slightly better throw. My M4 has an OP. The M4 is VERY sturdy compared to the F4. It's quite a bit heavier and bulkier then the F4. I actually like the M4 looks, weight, and feel better - it's ROCK solid. 

The C3, I gotta say is an AMAZING little light. It's about 5% dimmer then the M4, and has a much larger spill. The light is tiny, and the construction is very nice. The twist is a little stiff, but I haven't lubed the threads yet(btw, what does everyone use to lube the threads?). 

So far, I gotta say I like the M4 best for look/feel, but my favorite out of the 3 is the C3. It's so tiny and bright that it makes the perfect EDC light for me. Next I'll be ordering the RL-B7 and the RC-D4. 

Phyte


----------



## Phyte

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Ok here are some pics!

Comparison





F4





M4





C3


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Ohh. So F4 is slightly brighter than M4 still? I see. M4 does weigh around twice as much so I guess that explains it being more solidly built. So you like the RC-C3? I might get one now that you like it that much. Does it get unbearably hot after leaving it on for 5-10 minutes by itself? (My Pocket Cree light which is very similar gets too hot to use for longer than 10 minutes)

I've been told that the Romisen RC-N3 is brighter in throw than the Gree Cree light in either 2AA or CR123A configuration. It also has a forward clicky which is not as common. I want one now. =P


----------



## Phyte

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



bessiebenny said:


> Ohh. So F4 is slightly brighter than M4 still? I see. M4 does weigh around twice as much so I guess that explains it being more solidly built. So you like the RC-C3? I might get one now that you like it that much. Does it get unbearably hot after leaving it on for 5-10 minutes by itself? (My Pocket Cree light which is very similar gets too hot to use for longer than 10 minutes)
> 
> I've been told that the Romisen RC-N3 is brighter in throw than the Gree Cree light in either 2AA or CR123A configuration. It also has a forward clicky which is not as common. I want one now. =P



OK, I updated my photos. I figured out how to setup my camera right! The pics were taken with F4.0 1/2 second exposure. Hopefully this is about right? Also, I left the C3 on for 10 minutes, and sure it was warm but it was far from hot. I'd say it was the same temp from 5-10 minutes, so it didn't heak soak.

Phyte


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Those are nice pics Phyte. Great up!

You said F4.0 1/2 seconds but the Exif data says 1/30sec F4.0.
As long as they are same for all three, it really doesn't matter. =)

F4 is clearly the brightest there. It has more whited-out (overexposed) section in the hotspot area than the other two and even the spill is brighter so the whole photo looks slightly brighter overall. Was the M4 used with 2 x Cr123A? or 1 x 18650? Also, were you using 3.6v rechargeable RCR123A's also?


----------



## Phyte

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



bessiebenny said:


> Those are nice pics Phyte. Great up!
> 
> You said F4.0 1/2 seconds but the Exif data says 1/30sec F4.0.
> As long as they are same for all three, it really doesn't matter. =)
> 
> F4 is clearly the brightest there. It has more whited-out (overexposed) section in the hotspot area than the other two and even the spill is brighter so the whole photo looks slightly brighter overall. Was the M4 used with 2 x Cr123A? or 1 x 18650? Also, were you using 3.6v rechargeable RCR123A's also?



Ok 1/30... lol. Trying to figure out this fancy digital camera  All lights were used with Ultrafire 3.6v batteries DX sku 3273. The F4 and M4 had 2, the C3 has one(obviously).


----------



## konfusius

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Actually, only the first picture (the comparison) was taken with 1/30 sec ... the Exif of the beamshots says "Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 5/10 second = 0.50000 second!

Great pictures anyway :thumbsup: ... I think, I might need another light


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



konfusius said:


> Actually, only the first picture (the comparison) was taken with 1/30 sec ... the Exif of the beamshots says "Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 5/10 second = 0.50000 second!


 
LOL. My Internet browser cache was showing me the old photos even after Phyte updated them. They are 1/2 second photos now. They look better than the old photos. Wow. F4 is quite bright! Hmm. I really want to buy a second one now. F4 with a OP reflector definitely has a cleaner beam with less rings than my one with a smooth one.

BTW, new AA light is out from KD. It's a Cree Q2 based 2-mode AA light.
Glass lens, aluminium OP reflector. Blue GITD clicky. Cheap! I want one!
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3956

UPDATE - It's available at DX also now. 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1535


----------



## Bonky

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Even with the OP reflector the F4 is the 'ringiest' beam of any I have.


----------



## Bonky

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

On the F4, the LED/driver is part of the body. So if you unscrew the front end it removes the reflector only. The light still works with this off. Then you have a crazy wide 100% uniform spill with no hotspot. Of course it's not exactly water resistant with the top off. Funky.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



Bonky said:


> On the F4, the LED/driver is part of the body. So if you unscrew the front end it removes the reflector only. The light still works with this off. Then you have a crazy wide 100% uniform spill with no hotspot. Of course it's not exactly water resistant with the top off. Funky.



How did you manage to open it?

- Vikas


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

I went to the local shops and bought a strap wrench for $5.
I'll try to open the RC-F4 later and up some photos of it. =)


----------



## Bonky

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> How did you manage to open it?
> 
> - Vikas


 
I dunno it just screwed off.


----------



## Bonky

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



bessiebenny said:


> I went to the local shops and bought a strap wrench for $5.
> I'll try to open the RC-F4 later and up some photos of it. =)


 
are you guys saying you can't get the tops of yours off? Mine just unscrewed like normal.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Oh really? Mine is fully glued on tight it seems. It just won't budge at all.
But keep in mind that mine also has a smooth reflector which is not normal.

If it's not much trouble, could you upload the photo of the LED portion after taking the front head off?


----------



## Bonky

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

sure


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Thanks Bonky. After you uploaded the photos, I have successfuly opened my RC-F4 also using the strap wrench. It looks identical to yours excep or the relfector. Mine looks different probly coz it's a smooth one. Your reflector seems it can be rotated out. Mine cannot as it's glued to the front. Gawd.... BTW, You can easily rotate the LED+driver module out. Mine has something rattling inside so I think something might have broken off. I might somehow desolder the LED board to check out the inside. =)

UPDATE - I have desoldered te + and - wires from the LED board.
But the LED board seems to be fully glued on to the pill. Can't take it off! =(
I can't take out the driver board either. Hmm.......

UPDATE 2 - Tried just bypssing driver and direct driving my LED using two wires. It lights up!! Super bright!!
Now I just need to figureout how to pop out the driver board..... Then I can somehow both it up for drect drive...


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



bessiebenny said:


> UPDATE 2 - Tried just bypssing driver and direct driving my LED using two wires. It lights up!! Super bright!!
> Now I just need to figureout how to pop out the driver board..... Then I can somehow both it up for drect drive...



Can you take the whole light assembly out? If so, just drill a through hole and solder wire to the positive of the circuit board (where battery + touches) and to the + of the LED.

After you have done that, yours will be as bright as mine 

- Vikas


----------



## Bonky

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

I ordered GITD o-rings from DX and will try to put one in the bezel between the glass and the reflector as others have done with other lights so it glows after the light is turned off. However, the F4 o-ring seems to be 23mm which is 1mm less than the appropriate DX one. Plus, it's very thin, while the DX one looks thick. So we'll see.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> Can you take the whole light assembly out? If so, just drill a through hole and solder wire to the positive of the circuit board (where battery + touches) and to the + of the LED.
> 
> After you have done that, yours will be as bright as mine


 
Ahh. That's the way to do it. I don't have a drill at home so I'll see what I can do. 
But direct driving is not as easy with the RC-F4 as I don't have a 17670 battery. 
I need a spacer if I want to use a single RCR123A. =P

UPDATE - I pushed out the driver from the pill using a screw driver through the wire hole.
My driver had a resister which fell off probably due to bad soldering. No wonder it stopped working. =P
But I screwed up the driver by poking at it too much before hand so I can't reuse it anyways.
I guess i'll do what Vikas told me and just solder the + wire to where the + terminal touches.

BTW, I ordered this driver from KD. 1.2A regulated output with 3 modes. Low/Med/High.
I will be putting this in my Mini 3W cree light with the Q5 Cree on star. Should be BRIGHT!!

Soon as I have done it, I will update my review with the modified light's outputs. =)
(I'm expecting both the driver and LED to arrive sometime next week)

*UPDATE #2 - These are some lights I have also ordered this week. Will add them to this review once received. =)*

*C-02 Cree P4* - http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5949
*Romisen RC-G2* - http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3607
*Aurora WF-600 Q5* - http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8672
*WF-400 Cree Q2* - http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6937


----------



## Bonky

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Can't wait!

I also just ordered a G2 -- I'm going to mod it a little with GITD clicky and GITD bezel o-ring and give it to my dad for xmas. It's going to be hard to part with!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



Bonky said:


> Can't wait!
> I also just ordered a G2 -- I'm going to mod it a little with GITD clicky and GITD bezel o-ring and give it to my dad for xmas. It's going to be hard to part with!


 
Yeah. RC-G2 is nearly the only single-AA Cree light with a big turbo head I think. 
It only uses a P2 Cree as far as I know. But is a decent little thrower nonetheless.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Why did you go with LDO type regulator? It wastes power. If you want to have long runtime on low mode, this is NOT the regulator to use.

My F4 I think is direct driven. It barely lights up under 3V and starts blazing over 4V. I wish I could measure loaded battery voltage (and/or emitter voltage) to confirm if my broken converter is acting as a short or a resistor.

I like your idea of getting 17670 battery (and charger).

Do you have an expense account with DX/KD ?? 

- Vikas


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Hmmm. Which regulator or driver do you recommend that I can buy?

I finally modded my RC-F4 as a direct driven light.

I cut off most of the chips/resistors etc off the driver board so they don't get used. I didn't have a drill so I cut a bit of the side off the driver board to make a gap. I soldered the positive wire to the bit sticking out on the driver board for the positive contact to the battery. Then I soldered the negative wire to the outer edge of the pill/driver board. Easy. Back into F4 it goes. I don't have a 17670 battery so I used a RCR123A and used a tape covered wound up coil as spacer to the tail switch. It's back to life!

Much brighter than before also. Before, it was around 3500 lux @ 1m. Now it is 4900 lux @ 1m. It measured 1.1A at the battery which in turn is the LED. So my P4 Cree should be pumping out around 170 lumens and probably 140 lumens or so out the front. Not bad! But obviously there's no regulation so it'll constantly die down over time. I need a 17670 to have increased capacity and no need for a spacer.

Oh well, I had a bit of fun till the Q5 + Driver comes in for my next mod. =)


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

I don't know any specific driver but just avoid those LDO type regulators.

While you are in the process of getting your Q5 + driver, have some courage and put two CR123 or RCR123 there and make that light as bright as mine until your new Q5 arrives  If it takes about 2A, it will survive. See if you can overload your luxmeter 

By the way, I would like to see pictures of the F4 internals.

- Vikas


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> While you are in the process of getting your Q5 + driver, have some courage and put two CR123 or RCR123 there and make that light as bright as mine until your new Q5 arrives  If it takes about 2A, it will survive. See if you can overload your luxmeter
> 
> By the way, I would like to see pictures of the F4 internals.


 
Hmm.. If I use two RCR123A in there, it will be around 8 volts.
I thought that'll instantly kill the LED even before it lights up? Hmm.

I'll take some photos later. But I've totally butchered the driver so it'll look a bit weird. LOL


----------



## geepondy

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

I just received my WF-606A and it appears to be a fairly decent light. It's certainly brighter then my C3 although the switch is very mushy, not as solid or tactical feeling as that of the C3. Also when on, it's so sensitive to the touch that almost blowing on it, turns it off. Are there any readily, cheaply, relatively quickly available replacement switches? Plus one other problem. The battery tube is even more narrow then that of the C3 so that a pair of Rayovac hybrids, just barely fits in. When you unscrew the head to push them out, unfortunately the LED module screws down into the top part of the tube rather then the into the head so you have to remove that as well in order to get at the batteries to push them out.

So how can I ream out the tube to get some clearance? Will regular sandpaper work?



geepondy said:


> I too just ordered a WF-606A from DX (along with many of the 46 cent keychain lights). Thank you for your reviews and comparisons. I am happy with my C3 and the WF-606A looks like a bit brighter still. I will play with it a bit and make sure it is reasonably reliable and then give away as a Christmas present.


----------



## geepondy

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Guys, another question, where can I get replacement o-rings for this WF-606A, both tail and cap? This is another area where the C3 beats this light. The C3 has relatively speaking beefy orange o-rings while this light has very skimpy little black ones. The first time I took the head off, the o-ring came with it and I know it's just a matter of time before the tail one is going to go.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Hmm. I don't have the WF-606A with me but the Sanyo Eneloops fit fine and wasn't tight at all. Also, the switch definitely didn't feel that bad. I would have surely noticed it and mentioned it in my review if that was the case. I guess the quality control just isn't there for these super budget lights. =P

Regarding O-rings, have you checked KD or DX website in the DIY parts section?

*UPDATES*

*1.* Mini Cree 3W light is 100% direct driven. The driver-looking board just has contacts for positive and negative and nothing else. I've taken off the star board from the pill and re-applied a thinner layer of Artic Silver Ceramique paste and reseated it back on. (no improvement in output really but hopefully better heat transfer) You just need to de-solder the positive wiring and then unscrew the two screws to take the star off. Easy! As it is direct driven, I'm assuming a quick swap of the LED to Q5 will make it a bit brighter. (hopefully bumping up the ~170 lumen output to a much brighter ~250 lumens.)

BTW, Now that my RC-F4 is also direct driven by a single RCR123A, I did a simple test of using this light's OP reflector with the RC-F4. As expected, the throw value is identical. (Both are identically driven Cree P4 now) It's just that the reflector makes the RC-F4 a much better thrower. I wish I can get a smooth reflector for this Mini Cree light!!)

Here's the photo of the pill and the cree on star of the Mini Cree 3W light.








*2.* Below are the photos of the pill out of Romisen RC-F4. As you can see, I have botched up the soldering on the negative side so that it directly touches the pill. But this method still did not work so I had to solder a negative wire also to it and run it down the bottom-side end as you can see on the second photo.

The positive cable is also soldered to the positive contact on the LED board and to the positive battery contact on the river board below. Very dodgy I know and very messy to look at but it works. The driver board had much more stuff on it on either side but I cut them all off just incase. =)


----------



## robo21

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



ichoderso said:


> please read the description on DX: Cree P4 LED....
> 
> Jens


 
I just received one of these EMC1's from KD and it gets MUCH hotter (very quickly) than my EMR1. The beam tint is a little cooler.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

I plan to order some DX lights based on this thread! I already have 3 lights and 1 P60 Type SSc module ordered.


----------



## geepondy

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Yes, the Eneloops do fit fine but not the Rayovac Hybrids, nor the Walmart available Energizer rechargeable 2500 mah's. The tube diameter appears to be very close to the C3 which also has this problem and has been documented so. Anyhow I basically liked the light enough so that I ditched the Hybrid plan and drove back down to Costco and bought another Eneloop pack at the awesome price of $19 and so will give the light plus the Eneloops for a Christmas gift. In one aspect that I like this light over my Fenix L2T is the fact that the head is bigger on the WF-606A (without being grossly oversized compared to the body) and so it stands up more easily without being as susceptible to tipover.

FYI, it was mentioned in the battery thread that the Eneloops may be discontinued from Costco and this may be the case as I have noticed the supplies at my local Costco are down to just a dozen or two now. At $19, this is a heckuva deal. I have bought one for myself and two sets for relatives.



bessiebenny said:


> Hmm. I don't have the WF-606A with me but the Sanyo Eneloops fit fine and wasn't tight at all. Also, the switch definitely didn't feel that bad. I would have surely noticed it and mentioned it in my review if that was the case. I guess the quality control just isn't there for these super budget lights. =P
> 
> Regarding O-rings, have you checked KD or DX website in the DIY parts section?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

I've taken the SSC U-bin LED out of the MTE SSC P4 AA light and put it in the Mini Cree 3W light to see how different it would be. 
It was direct driven and it was being fed 0.95A from single RCR123A. But the light output wasn't that bright so I was disappointed. 
Output was about half at best of what the P4 was outputting. I did heatsink it well and there was not even a trace of blue tint. 
But it's not bright still. So I swapped it back with the Cree P4 for now. I'll just have to wait for my Q5 to arrive I guess. =P

Oh, BTW, I ordered some 8 Degree CREE Collimator Lens w/ Holder from KD.
I'm planning to use it with my Mini 3W Cree to make it a better thrower.
It should fit nicely into the turbo head that it has also. I can't wait! =)






Mini Cree 3W light is my favourite EDC right now and Q5 mod should make it my ultimate EDC.
BTW, there is a 5-mode version of this light with a 1-mode clicky + 5 mode regulated driver.


----------



## Bonky

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

you guys are crazy!!!! If I just change an oring and put in a GITD push button I consider it a major mod!!!!111


----------



## Mainne

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Help!

Firstly - thanks for the informative thread! Have settled on purchasing a Romisen RC-F4!

I would really appreciate any advice in terms of what batteries to purchase with the torch?

I have standard rechargeables, but was looking at (http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2844). Also is there any advantage or disadvantage from using two CR123As?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

17670 should last longer with the RC-F4. But having 2 x CR123A will be slightly brighter. (but not enough to be very noticeable) With 2 x CR123A, I'm expecting the run time to be about 75% of having a single 17670 battery. (around 1.5hrs instead of 2 hours) So it's really up to you. I would personally go for 17670 route as you only have to charge up one battery and it lasts longer. It is also useful if you ever intend to mod the light to be direct driven later on like what I've done with my RC-F4. It becomes around 30% brighter when it is direct driven compared to using the regulator driver that comes with it. (But it should result in around 30% shorter run time)


----------



## Mainne

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Thanks for the quick reply!

Do the batteries linked in my earlier post look decent - or are there any others that you can recommend?

Another dumb question - how do these batteries compare to normal rechargables (ie Energizers?). Can the17670s also be charged with a standard battery charger?

Thanks again for your help! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

NO. no, you need special charger. For RCR123, I use Nano charger. It is a slow, cheap and functional but does not handle 17670 battery unless you make your own adapter. 

- Vikas


----------



## Bonky

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

I like the rcr123s. The F4 is VERY bright with 'em. It's my "bright light" whereas I have other "runtime lights," so I want to make it as bright as possible..


----------



## Mainne

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

Last question (I promise )

Will protected 17670s fit the RC-F4. Am a bit worried about using unprotected batteries (it appears that the 18xxxs won't fit based on what I read).

Or are the CR123As my only option?


----------



## Alan B

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

I have an RC-M4 here. It will take 2xCR123 or 1x 18650. A tenergy protected 18650 is pretty snug, don't want to skin it up so I'm not going to force it. Don't know if that helps with your question much, don't have an F4 here, but they don't seem to be allowing a lot of space for protection. A reamer should fix it.

-- Alan


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



Mainne said:


> Do the batteries linked in my earlier post look decent - or are there any others that you can recommend?


 
I would recommend the following charger:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4151

It's not the most expensive and not the fastest but it does what it needs to do.
It supports pretty much every lithium battery youll ever buy also which is a plus.

The battery you mentioned is fine but I would get this instead:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3301

For the fact that it is protected which is good coz you cannot over charge/discharge them.
Also, it is easy toconvert them back to non-protected if ever the protection circuit becomes erratic.


----------



## Mainne

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



bessiebenny said:


> IThe battery you mentioned is fine but I would get this instead:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3301


 
Sold!

Given your experience with the F4 - have you been able to confirm that these batteries fit? (*ignore my last question promise above*)


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*



Mainne said:


> Given your experience with the F4 - have you been able to confirm that these batteries fit? (*ignore my last question promise above*)


 
RC-F4 fits 2 x protected RCR123A without issues. So I'm pretty sure protected 17670 will fit fine.
(If it doesn't, just rip the protection circuit board off which is very easy to do.)


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Lots of photos adde*

I have received my Romisen RC-G4 today.

Very well made. Feels strong and reliable.
Output is not as bright as my Mini 3W Cree P4 but bright enough.
I guess the P4 LED isn't being used to its full potential.
But it only pulls 0.2A at the battery. Run time should be excellent.

Now my favourite 3 lights are:

1. Mini 3W Cree P4 (soon to be modded with Q5 for extra brightness!)
2. Romisen RC-F4 (great in stock form but brighter when modded as direct driven)
3. Romisen RC-G4 (If the run time really is 4+ hours, it's gonna be a great light)


----------



## chanamasala

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

+1 for the Romisen RC-F4.

I took the tactical switch from the Romisen RC-N3 and now got myself a forward clicky which seems more aprapos for the RC-F4 as it grips in the palm so well. The RC-N3 shows a little bit of O-ring but I think it is worth it.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

NICE pic! Really shows what an RC-F4 (of which I have a Gray one coming!) looks like!

I'll have to study more on the RC-N3, but unless the gods smile upon me what I've got coming now will be all for some time!


----------



## copperfox

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - 12 lights so far!*



copperfox said:


> I ordered the KD 1xAAA SCC U-bin SX0H Buckle based on your review, bessiebenny. I will review it when it arrives. My first keychain light, can't wait! :twothumbs



Okay, I FINALLY received my KD SSC-U AAA buckle flashlight. I can say that the wait was worth it. Everything bessiebenny says about this light is true.

The light is small and bright and great quality. Anodizing is nice, knurling is the perfect level of grippyness. This light is equal in brightness to my SSC TLE-5EX in my minimag, but in a much smaller form factor. Beam is floody and pure white. I have the "newer" version that has a raised seat of aluminum in the bottom inside of the tailcap where the negative end of the AAA cell connects. The only con is that it gets warm quickly. If this light is indicative of the quality of other Chinese flashlights, I'm absolutely going to order more lights from Kaidomain and dealextreme (this is my first). IMO, this light is easily worth five to ten dollars more than what it costs. I highly recommend it!






[The beam is overexposed and in real life there is no magenta or any other color in it. Sorry, my camera isn't that great.]


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - 12 lights so far!*

This light is easily worth at least double of the asking price.

Can you show a photograph of pulled head?

- Vikas


----------



## copperfox

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

body with tailcap removed:


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

RC-F4 currently has the best reviews at DX s far. =P

After looking at chanamasala's pic, I now want a black one!

BTW... I received my Q5 LED today.. =)

I tried direct driving it with a single RCR123A by putting it in the Mini 3W Cree body.
It was dimmer!! Doh... voltage across the LED was around 3.54v and only 0.6A current. 
This resulted in 2500 lux @ 1m with freshly charged 4.2v RCR123A. =(
Considering I can get up t 3700 lux or so at 1m with the P4. It's not good.

So I used it with this 1A driver I received from DX.
It isn't the 1.2A version I orderedfrom KD but oh well.
I was expecting full 3.7v and 1A output but nope.
For whatever reason, it wasn't any brighter than direct driven. =(
I guess I'm missing something whih I should know.... hmm..

While I was playing aroun poking things here and there, I shorted the terminals at the LED and it stuffed up my switch. (weird I know) Now it constantly flickers when I turn it on. LED is still the same and works fine. I pulled apart the switch but didn't find anything broken. Hmm. Not sure exactly what is wrong. But it's definitely the switch. So I convereted it int a twisty switch by soldering the contacts together on the switch board. Now it works as a 1 mode twisty light. LOL. I'll buy some spare switch module from DX and remake the switch later on I guess.

Now that my Mini 3W cree is broken, my favourite light is back to Romisen RC-F4.. =P


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: [v0.7] Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul DX/KD flashlights roundup - 12 lights so far!*



copperfox said:


> I can say that the wait was worth it. Everything bessiebenny says about this light is true; except that he said the head comes off if you pull it; it does not. This is because there is no removeable head. The light is two pieces: the body and the unscrewable tailcap.


 
Ahh.. But I only tell you the truth you see.. It's just glued..
You can take the tail off by unscrewing the thread as you do..
But you can forcefully take off the "head" portion that is glued also..
It is the only way to take the driver/led module out of the body..
I have done this to two of the KD AAA lights I have now.. =P

The newer version is the same.. Except for the updated tail end..
The light definitely feels solid ad expensive.. Not bad for $15.. =)


----------



## copperfox

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Well, I guess you're right. However, I can't pull it off with only finger strength, so it's on there good. The tolerances are so tight that I didn't see the seam at first, and now that I'm looking it's still not easy to see. I don't need to remove the head, so I won't try any further.

I didn't mean to accuse you bessiebenny, I just thought you mistakenly pasted a line of text from the review of a different light into this one. You were right.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

haha.. zero offense taken.. =)

But as you said, it's not possible to pull it apart by using only fingers..
I had to use a strap wrench and a monkey wrench to literally rip it apart..
But one just pulled apart after some time of use.. Badly glued I guess..

*Mod update:*

After fiddling with the 3 x 7135 1A board with the Q5, I realised that a single RCR123A isn't enough to provide enough power.
It seems that a bigger 18650 or using multiple AA batteries is the only way to push it to 1A through the driver.
Considering the Mini 3W body doesn't fit either of those battery config means this Q5 mod won't work as planned. =(


----------



## Retrograde

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

check out the thread in the LED forum on CREE brightness.this compared the brightness of the different cree bins. Q5 BIN leds from DX were crap with brightness below P4. some indication not genuine Q5 bin.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Oh really? Hmm.

I did pump in 1A to the Cree Q5 I have by using 2 x RCR123A with the 1A driver I have. It was super bright. Looked brighter than my P4 @ 1A even to the naked eye. It's just that it requires much higher Vf that I cannot feed it that much power using only a single RCR123A. (Where as I can with the P4....) I guess I'll just have t find a different driver or buy a different light which can fit a LED on star with a body tha fits 2 x CR123A and/or 18650.


----------



## Mainne

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Thanks for your help all!

I've settled on the RC-F4. Will let you know how it goes when I finally receive it.

Also went down the CR123A path as I read on DX that protected 17670s may not fit.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Great choice Mainne. I'm sure you'll like the RC-F4. =)

*UPDATE*

1. I have finally uploaded the beam and kitchen photo for Romisen RC-G4.
2. I also have put up the kitchen photo for RC-F4 after direct drive mod. (brighter than stock!)
3. I updated Mini 3W Cree kitchen photo as previous photo wasn't taken correctly. (it is now brighter than the previous photo)
4. I have put up a photo of 3 lights for size comparison which includes RC-G4.

*AND...... Another New Light.....!!*

I have ordered this light from DX - CREE Q2 2-mode B-6 light (KD LINK)
I also ordered 3.6v 14500 batteries so I hope it's fairly bright with it.
I always wanted a super bright "little" EDC using AA / 14500.
Fact that it uses a Q2 bin and has High/Low mode is huge also. =)

UPDATE#2 

I just realised that this light doesn't mention 14500 anywhere. Doh!!
Maybe I should have ordered this light instead which can do 14500.. =P


----------



## Bonky

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



Mainne said:


> Thanks for your help all!
> 
> I've settled on the RC-F4. Will let you know how it goes when I finally receive it.
> 
> Also went down the CR123A path as I read on DX that protected 17670s may not fit.


 
The F4 with 123s is hands down my favorite light. You need to take it outdoors to understand what's so great about it.


----------



## Bonky

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

oh, and I got a multimeter, and my F4 seems to be drawing .51 amps at 7.44 volts, assuming I'm measuring correctly (with the end-cap off at the neg- terminal of the batteries and the back end of the body of the light).

Also measured at that point was the voltage drop across the diode, 643mV, which would make sense because the current voltage of the batteries (fairly newly charged 123s) outside the flashlight is measured at 8.08 volts.

Wow a $6 multimeter can be so much fun


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

That's great Bonky. Seems your RC-F4 is about spot on to my RC-F4 before I did the mod.
(mine was reading 0.6A from 8.2v and now reading 1.1A from 4.1v after direct-drive mod)


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I forgot to ask bb; was your RC-F4 murdered or it committed suicide? Has your B-6 shipped? Did you order for DX or KD? I want to know if the Q2 emitter is being driven hard or not on that light.

Bonky,

Can you check the current with single RCR123 or CR123? Also how are you measuring the voltage drop across the diode? The 643mV number just does not make sense to me. If you are measuring voltage across the diode (i.e. emitter) it should be around 3.x volts.

- Vikas


----------



## chanamasala

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I'm hoping to get these Q5s and try them in my RC-F4:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300183031622

Looks like it could be an easy install. Not sure it the circuit will provide the higher voltage though. If I get them I'll report.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

*Vikas* - My RC-F4 stopped turning on after I tried to rotate the head forcefully open. I think I now know what happened. The rear portion of the barrel where the tail thread is had rotated and pulled apart to the main body. So it wasn't making contact. But I didn't know this at the time so I thought it was the driver. I knocked it hard many times and some pieces from the driver fell off. =P Since then, it never worked until I bypassed the driver. (I had to rotate the barrel also to be joined back) btw, My B-6 has not been shipped yet. Still on order. I ordered it from DX. I'm very curious if it drives the Q2 at 1W or at least 2W also. Fact that it's a 2 mode light, it doesn't seems to use a common driver. Either that, it uses a 2 mode clicky with a resistor for low mode. I guess I can mod it with sku 7882 board for near 3W with single AA. =)

_*chanamasala* -_ I saw that also and was thinking of getting them. But RC-F4's LED base is glued to the pill. Just wondering if yours is the same or not? I tried using pliers to pull it off but failed as it was quite well glued on. This is the same for both RC-F4 and RC-G4 that i have. Let me know how you go with yours. =)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I for one am really hoping I won't have to mod when I get these.


----------



## Bonky

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

F4 with DX SKU #3458:


----------



## sims2k

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

After seeing the GITD O-ring on the RC-F4 I just have to order for mine too. Thanks Bonky for the picture.


----------



## Retrograde

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Measured the current on my Cree 3W Mini, only shows about 600ma against the 1.15A in the review example.

A second Cree 3W Mini shows about 720ma.

Both were tested with same battery to avoid differences and using a DMM from Battery Neg and earthed on case. Battery CR123 Trustfire rechargeable fully charged 4.2v

Is this a difference due to variations in the LED or driver board?.


----------



## nazgul

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Retrograde,

I measured 649 mA from a BS 123 Primary. Other primary batteries were used and I got similar readings. The Cree 3W was sent back to DX. I am waiting for a replacement or refund. 

My Gree was much brighter than the Cree 3W Mini. I am running my Gree with my new Ultrafire 123s now.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

There is no driver board on the Mini 3W Cree. It is direct driven.
The PCB board that you see has nothing on board. Just contacts.

BTW, I just measured mine again.

With 4.18v Trustfire protected 16430, it measures 1.00-1.10A. 
With 3.81v Trustfire protected 16340, it measures 0.75-0.80A.
(Fluctuates due to varying contact of my DMM probe I guess)

So it seems my P4 is a bit more efficient maybe? no idea. Mini 3W Cree is direct driven. So it should be all similar. Hmm. My other P4 direct driven lights (modded RC-F4, Pocket Cree P4, Gree Cree etc) all result in similar current measurement. I don't think the Vf on the P4 is that high for a 4.2v RCR123A to only give 0.7A when fully charged. Gree Cree and Mini 3W Cree are exactly the same (Same LED, same direct driven, same battery) except for the shape/size of the reflector. So I don't know how the Gree could be so much more brighter. (scratches head)

I will update mu current reading in the original reviews.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

All VERY interesting as Mini 3W Cree (sku 4240) is on my DX "wish list"


----------



## W-c.Scenario

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I just spotted a new interesting light for you to review over at DX,
a new Romisen with 4*Cree woot, I ordered 1 right away 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10452


----------



## RecycledElectron

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Interesting note on the RC-F4. The Gray and Black versions ARE NOT THE SAME LIGHT! I previously had a gray one like Bessiebenny's and used it with a unprotected AW 17670 with great success. It wound up at a friend's. I just received several black and gray RC-F4's and wondered why none of the black ones would fire with a 17670. The gray one's did. Different pills, the one in the black light is longer and has a plastic washer with a brass contact at the bottom of the pill so it has some reverse polarity protection. 

***[Whoops-see edit below]***While the pill of the black RC-F4 was out I attemped to drive it with a 3.6 volt cell, no go. It won't direct drive from 3.6 or 4.2 volts with one cell like the gray one's do. You have to feed it 2 RCR or regular 123's. I'm taking one out tonight to get a runtime check with two RCR's. The gray and black RC-F4's both appear to be equally bright, one with a 17670, the other with RCR123's. The good news is that perhaps the black RC-F4 will shut down when the RCR 123's are exhausted. I haven't figured out if 5 volts will work (2 X 2.5 volts) or if it needs 6. I'll take a pill out and check it this weekend with a digital power supply and see what the minimum voltage is to get a black flashlight's pill to fire.

This should influence the buying decision of some if they were planning like me to run the lights off a single 17670. Only the gray RC-F4's work. Also, a protected AW 17670 won't fit, but I'm going to go after the anti-rattle spacer with a file and see if I can't make the tube a little bigger.

If you take the head of your RC-F4 apart, don't loose the clear plastic washer that goes between the LED and the reflector or you'll have to make one like I did. 

FYI

Edit- My gray RC-F4 now takes a AW PROTECTED 17670 with the label removed. Courtesy of my rat-tail file and about a half hour's careful work. There's not enough material to bore it out for a 18650, but I'm happy now.

Edit yet again - Update on the black RC-F4. I put a solder blob on a 17670 to create a "button", stuck it in a black RC-F4 and it DID fire up, quite nicely. Why it didn't fire when the pill was out of the light, I don't know. I must have not made a good connection to the body of the pill. Sorry folks.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Thanks for the great info _RecycledElectron._

It is very interesting as DX still sells them as 3V-8V still.
But Romisen official website only mentiones 2 x 3.0V CR123A.
So maybe it only really is supposed to work with 2 x CR123A.
I have the grey one and it did work with single RCR123A.
But I did notice that it wasn't as bright as using 2 x RCR's.

----

That 4 Cree LED looks great! I wonder how hard it is driving those LEDs. (I'm assuming P4's)

Anothe interesting light is this little one below out on DX. Called Romisen RC-V4 (1.3V-4V)
It's a single CR123A light with a big turbo head. Not common that's for sure. I want one! =P
The lense seems interesting also. Might be plastic but that can be a plus for more shock resistance.
Discussion Thread here -> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/183787


----------



## Phyte

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Alright guys, I should be back in the game soon. I found out 3 weeks ago that they are closing my office. However, I already have another job lined up the monday after they close the office. I get a 2 months severance too, so I'll be buying a couple lights. The new romisen's look niiiiiiiiice... 

P.S. After using my M4, F4, and C3 for a few weeks I gotta say the C3 is still my favorite. It's so small I carry it just about everywhere!

Phyte


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Ahh. nice to hear you'll be back to buying more Romisens. =)

Yeah. Small lights definitely are useful. I converted my dead Ultrafire C5 into a single RCR123A direct-driven SSC P4 U-bin twisty light. (it used to have a Cree P4 in it but it was dead) It tail stands, outputs a ton of light (brighter than direct driven P4 imo) and is so easy to use one handed as the head at the front turns instead of the tail. I use this custom light more than any other light at home now. =P

Now that I've bought and tried so many budget lights, it's a matter of time before I buy "one" expensive light for my EDC. Something in the line of Nitecore Defender Infinity but hopefully something better with R-bin as I want something at least 50%+ brighter per same amount of input than the P4 bin. (I really like the look of the not-yet-released Jetbeam's R2-bin AA/14500 light) Still, I got quitte a few more lights to arrive from DX. =)


----------



## Bonky

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



Phyte said:


> P.S. After using my M4, F4, and C3 for a few weeks I gotta say the C3 is still my favorite. It's so small I carry it just about everywhere!


 
Honestly based on the number of times used, this is my most useful light:






DX Sku 1100


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I've whipped up a summary chart for quicker viewing of the review.
It's just a rough copy and should get better as I give more time into it. 

http://www.jayki.com/bbs/data/bojo_data/chart1.gif

Hope you guys like it anyways! =)
(I've put it at the top of the main review)


----------



## Phyte

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



W-c.Scenario said:


> I just spotted a new interesting light for you to review over at DX,
> a new Romisen with 4*Cree woot, I ordered 1 right away
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10452



Make sure you update this thread as soon as you get it! I'm really curious to see beam shots against other smaller lights like the F4, etc. 

Phyte


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



Phyte said:


> Make sure you update this thread as soon as you get it! I'm really curious to see beam shots against other smaller lights like the F4, etc.


 
I'm assuming it'll be similar to the KD 3 SSC light that I reviewed.
It won't be a thrower as each reflector per LED is just too small.

BTW

This Romisen RC-KF (or RC-K4) light seems worth mentioning.
According to Romisen, it seems to push the P4 just like the RC-F4.
Very tight beam shot at DX suggest that it is a thrower also.
Gawd. I want one now. LOL


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



bessiebenny said:


> Now that I've bought and tried so many budget lights, it's a matter of time before I buy "one" expensive light for my EDC. Something in the line of Nitecore Defender Infinity but hopefully something better with R-bin as I want something at least 50%+ brighter per same amount of input than the P4 bin. (I really like the look of the not-yet-released Jetbeam's R2-bin AA/14500 light) Still, I got quitte a few more lights to arrive from DX. =)



Would you be willing to spend $80+shipping for the Nitecore Defender Infinity after getting addicted to the Romisens and Ultrafires? I had a spot for $60 but sadly, I did not grab it. Even after reading stellar reviews, I still don't think that I made a terrible mistake in not grabbing it for $60. I think I could have more fun with $60 if I stick with the offerings in this thread.

- Vikas


----------



## Phyte

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Hope everyone had a good Christmas. I showed my father in law my C3 last night, and today he ordered two C3's and a V4 

Phyte


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Vikas - Yeah. $80 isn't cheap. I'll probably never get it. haha. If it was $30, I would. =P
I'm now trying to find the perfect combination of host body / emitter / driver for super bright light.
I'll wait for the R2 bin at least before I do all this though. Need a good driver / host also. hehe.

Phyte - Please let us know how the RC-V4 is one you get it. =)


----------



## Bonky

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

quite honestly when it comes to flashlights I'd rather go for quantity over quality, when the quality is at least pretty good.

For example, for $80 I can buy 3-4 decent lights rather than 1 really good light. Then I can keep one by the bed, one in the car, one in the office desk drawer, one in the garage... 

Whereas if I have only one or a couple, they always seem to be where I'm not.

Were I in law enforcement or security or something like that and carried one light around with me always I might feel differently, but flashlights are only a hobby for me. Quite often a necessity, but a necessity that demands I have them in lots of different places rather than carry one around all the time.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

HOLY BEAM BATMAN!!!

My Romisen RC-F4 (sku 7999) came today! I had a pair of BS123 in a match holder from Walmart in my truck.

In broad daylight in the truck the beam is more noticeable than anything else I've had in the truck in the middle part of a bright sunny day!

Here at work, in the office through a door is a dark panneled room. It lights up the panneling approx 25 feet away so that everything is visible.

Quality seems to be as good as everyone says! 

I like it!!!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Wow! Now that I'm home (a couple hours early!) I've gotten to try the RC-F4 against other stuff.

It KILLS my Cree Drop In! It SMASHES the 3AA Cree modded SL Task Light.

Most other stuff gets lost in the SPILL!

To be no bigger than this and to cost no more than this is just about crazy!

And it SEEMS to be just as good on a 17500 Li-Ion as on two 123.

What an amazing light!

EDIT: Okay, the SL 3AA Cree was handicapped by Alk AA and diffusing film on the lense. With 3xNimH and the film off the SL is maybe a bit brighter. However the beam without the diffusing film is HORRID! The beam on RC-F4 is MUCH MUCH nicer! And I think the tint is slightly warmer too.

Have I said I like this light yet?


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I told you so  One is amazed at what you can get for under $15! Do you have a DMM and if so, can you measure the current on 123 vs 17500?


On other subject, my KD buckle got slightly wet and now there is moisture under the lense. I have tried to take it apart with couple of strap wrench but they don't have much grip on a small diameter light.

I recall somebody mentioned opening the KD buckle light but now I can't find that reply :-(

- Vikas


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Joe - I'm glad you really like it. It certainly is getting great reviews at DX also. It's only $15 and pushes the P4 LED to a full 3W+ and has a nice shaped reflector. Defnitely worth it I'll say. =)

Vikas - I have forcefully opened the KB buckle light. I used a monkey wrench on one side (which can scratch the surface as well as making the barrel get oblong in shape) and a strap wrench on the other. Mine was glued quite well but it did break loose. (nothing breaks really during this procedure as there is no threads) I did it this was coz mine was already broken and couldn't be bothered to take care of the surface etc. hehe.

Anyways.. I bought a new toy for my modding of flashlights.. Iroda SolderPro 50.. =)
http://pro-iroda.com/pro50.htm







I used to have a really old 15W electric soldering iron with a 3mm angled tip. it took 8 minutes to be useable also. 
This thing heats up to operating temp in literally 10 seconds. Super portable and comes with a 1mm precision tip.
It's also 30W-70W variable and so it's super duper hot~! I don't know how I did without it for so long! haha.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

BRB with amp draw...


EDIT: Two different cheapy Multimeters say .28 and .30 on the 123s. Okay, the .30 MM says the batteries are at 2.8V each.
Lets see what fresh ones do. With 3.3V 123s it starts at .40 and drops to about .33.

17500 amp = starts .41 levels off .34

I'm not at all certain I believe these numbers! I saw where some of the AA lights were pulling an amp or more from the battery.

I especially don't believe when I see how bright it is!

I'll see about getting the reasonably good MM out of my truck to measure again.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Are you running the 10A scale and 10A probe? Otherwise you will get garbage results.

- Vikas


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Hmmph! My "good" MM is a Snap On Blue Point EEDM503B which has Fluke cables with probes. I like this thing less every time I use it.

I can never get it to read anything on the 10A scale. On 2A I get spurious readings up to 1xx, but the closest I can get to steady says about 350Ma with a 17500 in it.

Phooey! I'm now going to take a few lights out back with me for some testing!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

And Vikas, yes I know about where to plug in the cables and use the correct scale.

The light was lighting up steady with 10A engaged, it's just that the meter showed 000.

For many uses I'd sure rather have an analog meter!!!

EDIT: All LEDs. A SF P60L in aluminum bezel on G2, DX Cree drop in in G2, KL3 w/LUX III and LOP reflector on 6P, Cree Madmax+ with a M*gled AA head/reflector, SL 3AA Tasklight w/Cree and RC-F4.

Stock SF P60L and Madmax+ were pretty equal. Targets are Gazebo about 125', gate at about 175' and pine trees about 200'.

It's a bit hazy/foggy out there.

Cree drop In was sort of dazzling, spill bright enough to reflect in the haze.

KL3 was good.

SL 3AA was better with the lense naked but the way the beam is there is some pretty dark around the spot.

RC-F4 did the best job! Gazebo like daytime. Gate and the trees another 50' behind it lit up well. Tops of the pines lit up WELL.

Whatever AMPs it's actually pulling the thing is utterly amazing!!!

I stopped carrying 2x123 or 2xAA lights because they were a hassle getting into and out of the truck.

This light is going on my belt!


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

What kind of reflector did you get on your 7999 RC-F4? And how did you fit the larger cell in there? Mine shows a little lip inside the battery tube which would make the inner diameter under 17mm.

- Vikas


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

It's OP (I would call it MOP). I think the beam is almost perfect.

My 17500 are unprotected cells harvested from an old huge cellphone battery.

I have a proper charger and know all about discharge, so I feel safe doing it.

I can surely see that protected 17500 or 17670 are not gonna fit.

I'd much rather have the 17670 however!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

*Few things to update:*

*1.* I haven't received any new lights as of yet. Should be in next week hopefully.

*2.* MTE SSC P4 AA (sku 1995 at DX) has been updated once again!
It is now at its 4th update. It has C2-70601 engraved on its side.
It now has a good quality aluminium reflector instead of plastic!
It can now tail stand as the clicky outer-end has been extended.
According to takebeat, the switch is also easier to press as well.
Anyways, it's great to see MTE improving their product.
Many thanks to the blog of takebeat for the info and photo below.






*3. *Modding flashlights is harder than I had hoped. Wiring it up is easy. But the DIY regulator PCB sizes and the pill sizes in the lights don't match up and also the LED is sometimes glued to the pill and seems near impossible to pull it off. They also vary in size so you can't simply buy the Q5 on a star and expect to fit it in a smaller light. It's a matter of getting the right combination of light and parts to make it work. I guess I'll start buying one by one over time. Maybe I'll wait for the R bins to be readily available for a bigger change.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Where did you buy your new soldering gun? Does DX sell it 

- Vikas


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> Where did you buy your new soldering gun? Does DX sell it


 
I looked for a soldering iron at DX but they don't have one. =P
So i bought it from my local electronics shop. Cost me $25 or so.


----------



## fa__

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

DX sells this, but don't know about quality
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1874


----------



## bhds

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Has anyone done a runtime graph of the MTE SSC P4? Searched cpf but havent found anything yet.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



bhds said:


> Has anyone done a runtime graph of the MTE SSC P4? Searched cpf but havent found anything yet.


 
Unfortunately, mine is now broken. (Well, I pulled it apart and used its bits elsewhere etc.) 
So I cannot do a normal run time graph on it. 
But considering it was pulling around 1A from the battery, it should last no more than 2 hours max. 
It has a boost circuit and it's fixed at around 1W-1.5W to the LED.


----------



## Bonky

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

the twins! F4 and G2


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

NICE!

My RC-G2 ought to be along any day now! Then to get some GITD stuff on order...


----------



## Mash

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Thanks again for your reviews!
Its a great great resource, and cuts down on the guesswork of what to get and what to avoid! It is much appreciated!


----------



## sims2k

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

My RC-F4 goes with me everywhere and I have surprised many people with the amount of light coming out from this little unit. I have lent this light to plumbers, electricians, engineers and doctors ever since I got it and the light has never ceased to amaze everyone that have used it. So I am buying a number of this light...the grey and black versions to give away as gifts. At $15 a piece... It beats the price of my SF L2, SF L4, SF U2 by a wide margin.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

In keeping with the spirit of this thread I'll only include two lights. Sku 5332 Black SAIK RC-A3 1AA Cree and Sku 5346 Silver SAIK RC-A3 1AA Cree.

Both look and feel like quality lights! 

Both have very similar beam, soft edged spots with no corona and soft edged pretty decent spill.

Both APPEAR to be brighter than Sku 1995 MTE Seoul 1AA. In part because the Seoul doesn't really have a spot, but the only way the seoul bests the cree is right up close to white paper where the seoul will make a brighter point.

The silver one is ever so slightly brighter and whiter than the black one.

The black one pulls 2.05 Amp on my Walmart Electro-Tek Multi Meter. The silver one pulls 1.7x from another battery at the same state of charge and 2.03 from the same one from the black light.

Makes it all the stranger that silver is brighter at 1/4 less amp. Guess it's a smidge more efficient.

The clickie buttons stick up out of the cap by about 3/16" so no tail stand. But that's FINE with me as I ground down the tail on the MTE so my big fat finger can get to the button!

These SAIK lights get kudos over the MTE in one other way. Neither of these flicker or do anything else flaky. I had to donk with the MTE for some time before I got it working good.

Anyhow I can recommend the SAIK RC-A3 as a very decent single mode 1AA Cree.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Hey, your Multi-meter is working!! So, how much F4 pulls in on single CR123A and/or RCR123A vs dual CR123A and/or RCR123A? Also how wiggle room is there after you put your 17500 (assuming it still has plastic jacket on it)?

- Vikas


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Crazy thing is the only lights I could get a good solid read on was the SAIKs.

I'll try again on the F4. <edit> On a 17500 with a brass spacer to make 17670 length it showed a high of right at 600mA. Let me stick two good 123 in it... best I can get is around 300mA. I don't have a 3.7V rcr, just 3.0V so you'll have to go with the 17500 #

But about the SAIKs... I'll be dipped in smelly stuff if these things (particullary the gray one) don't hit all the targets my bigger lights hit! Not as bright and perhaps with a slightly greenish tint, but by golly it hit the gazebo, gate & woods behind, pine tree tops etc.

I'm liking DX more every time I open a package now!


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Greenish tint on SAIK? Looks like Romisen uses P2 on some of the light and SAIK seems to be one of them. I know G2 uses P2. You can look at the number of bond wires on the emiter to see if it has 2 wires / 3 wires / 4 wires.


600ma for 17670 and 300ma on 2x CR123 sounds that it has good current controlled regulation. Is 17670 fresh off the charger? Even if it is, it still is little bit underdriven i.e. the emiter is not being driven at full 3W. Just imagine how much brighter it would be with full 3W being fed to the emiter!

- Vikas


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

The reason I THINK greenish tint is it really made the grass show up when I shined at the ground.

Inside all I see is white.

What I have are two 17500 non protected cells harvested from an old BIG cell phone pack. They give up over 4 flash amps and SEEM to hold charge very well. I have a DSD charger for them.

Hard to feature it being much brighter!

I think the LED in the SAIK and in the F4 are pretty much identical.

In these lights I like the Cree! In the 4068 Seoul drop in I LOVE the Seoul! That thing puts out BIG light!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

The RC-G2 finally came today. At the office, in the middle of the day I did NOT find it very impressive.

AH! Quality Darkness! NOW I see what it's all about! It hit's every target my bigger lights hit and seems WHITE out there! It has a rather tight spot so it doesn't show as much of each target, but what it does hit is lit up as good as any other LED I have.

I think it would be absolutely EXCELLENT to use to look down into tanks and drums in bright sunlight!

I'm thinking of trying to change the forward clickie into the RC-F4 and vis versa.


----------



## Phyte

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Has anyone ordered a T5 yet? I'm still in between jobs and didn't want to order one yet until I have a solid paycheck coming in. I'm interested to see the beam shots and review!

Phyte


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Incidently RC-G2 Amp Draw with a reasonably well charged Energizer 2100 NimH was a high of 1.62 slowly declining from there.

As good as my cheapy Multi Meter allows me to know....


----------



## swxb12

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

You should try the RC-G2 with the head removed. Cheap flood light. Totally exposed though, so some sort of lens cover would be needed.


----------



## divine

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I got a couple of the Superfire 501 lights, and it has become my favorite incandescent light. I changed 3 Surefire 6P's to led and a G2 to LED, and the superfire is the first one I'm going to leave as incandescent.

Maybe I need to look at other users' favorite lamps.


----------



## Anarchocap

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I received my RC-F4 this Saturday. Its as bright as my Surefire G2Z with the P61 lamp, except that it runs for 1.5 hours instead of 15 minutes. Can we say new tactical light? $15 vs. $45. The Surefire is going up for auction...


----------



## BillMPL

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Wow, the Romisen RC-F4 sounds great! Does anyone know how it compares to the Fenix P3D, either P4 or Q5?

Bill


----------



## sims2k

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I have nothing but praises for the RC-F4 ever since I got one two months ago. I ordered six more to give away to my friends and family.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Wow. I really got a lot of people to buy the RC-F4 it seems. haha.
Glad it is turning out to be what I experienced for many others also.
For the asking price of only $15, it is an absolute gem. =)

*UPDATE PREVIEW*
- Expect at least 3-4 new light reviews today sometime. (WF-400, XJC B-6 etc etc)
- I have received the collimator lense for Cree from KD. It's okay but nothing special. (Same throw , less spread-out spill)

*UPDATE #2*
- Romisen RC-G2
What a great light! It feels so well made and although it's a Cree P2, it's quite bright and has good throw.
It also has a forward clicky and I really really recommend this light even after only using it for 10 minutes.

- WF-400
Wow. This light is also an excellent light with great throw and clean beam. Noticeably brighter than the RC-F4.
Built to last and very well made. Definitely a keeper. Also has 2 modes. Better light than RC-F4. But it's bigger.

- XJC B-6
It's a small AA light with 2 modes. But it's not that bright. It has a super duper ultra LOW mode though.
In high mode, it is still less bright than the RC-G2 even though that has a Cree P2 and this B-6 has a Cree Q2!
Dunno if I can really recommend this light. But I do like the super duper low mode. It barely lights up. LOL


----------



## fleshlight

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I paid $13.30 for my B-6 @ KD ($1.83 less than DX's price). bessiebenny's right; It's not very impressive...


----------



## goodjob

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

My WF-400 came in the middle of December. I noticed that it was different than the illustration; there was no writing on the crown of the light and the writing on the body looked faded. After testing it briefly, (it may be a little brighter than my DX VB-16 on 18650!) I gift wrapped it.

I gave the WF-400 flashlight to my brother on Christmas Day. After about 20 minutes of use he brought it back, saying it just stopped working. The head of the flashlight was very hot, and the switch no longer clicked. I unscrewed the switch and tested the light with a piece of wire; it would still conduct electricity from the battery through the body of the flashlight, but would not turn on the LED. I suspect something may have shorted out inside the flashlight, and the excess current fried the switch! 

My brother now has a VB-16, and DX is going to send me another WF-400. Initially, I too was very impressed with this flashlight, hopefully this was an isolated incident.


----------



## FlashKat

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I am curious what is considered impressive from a 1 AA flashlight:
Does it need 200 lumens, throw 300 ft., light up an entire field, and last 5 hours on high.
I would like to hear what you guys expect.
I am impressed with the performance from this light.


fleshlight said:


> I paid $13.30 for my B-6 @ KD ($1.83 less than DX's price). bessiebenny's right; It's not very impressive...


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



FlashKat said:


> I am curious what is considered impressive from a 1 AA flashlight:
> Does it need 200 lumens, throw 300 ft., light up an entire field, and last 5 hours on high.
> I would like to hear what you guys expect.
> I am impressed with the performance from this light.


 
After using it a bit longer, it may not be a thrower, but it has a big round soft hotspot and a big spill and isn't bad at all.
Overall amount of light seems to be around par with the RC-G2. (RC-G2 has a darker spill and much brighter-but-smaller hotspot.)
I just hoped it would be a brighter light due to the Q2 bin that's all. (Oh well, due to the Q2 bin, it probly has better run time at least) 
One thing that's for sure, I really like the barely-lit brightness of the LOW mode. It's got to be the lowest low mode I've seen on a light so far.
I guess there is a win/loss for any light. If it's really bright, run time will be very short. and vice versa. Full review of it to be put up sometime today. =)

*UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM UPDATE!!!*

This XJC B-6 light does not seems to have a Cree Q2 bin LED. I can only see 3 connectors inside instead of 4. HMMMMM.
I have looked at it over and over again. It only has 3 connections inside. Unlike my other P4/Q2/Q5 LEDs that all have 4.
To me, this looks 100% like a Cree P3 bin. And I think it is. Oh well, there goes thinking that this was a Q2 bin. Doh!!!!!!!


----------



## daniel79

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Bessiebeny,
*Romisen RC-G2 realy has only 25lux in lightbox?
btw. Thanks for realy great review!! Best ever seen!*:thumbsup:


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



daniel79 said:


> Bessiebeny,
> *Romisen RC-G2 realy has only 25lux in lightbox?*
> *btw. Thanks for realy great review!! Best ever seen!*:thumbsup:


 
Yes. It has most of its output concentrated in the hotspot.
Spill is actually not that bright. Also, it's a Cree P2 @ ~1W.
I've tried it a few times to make sure readings are correct.
But I'll try it again later on to see if I was wrong. =)

Thanks for the thumbs up btw. Happy to see my work being liked. hehe.
You should see the beamshot/kitchen photos of them shortly. =)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

In daylight RC-G2 just don't seem like much.

Take it out into quality dark and see what you see!!! Mine doesn't really impress me other than when it's dark.


----------



## meuge

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> The RC-G2 finally came today. At the office, in the middle of the day I did NOT find it very impressive.
> 
> AH! Quality Darkness! NOW I see what it's all about! It hit's every target my bigger lights hit and seems WHITE out there! It has a rather tight spot so it doesn't show as much of each target, but what it does hit is lit up as good as any other LED I have.
> 
> I think it would be absolutely EXCELLENT to use to look down into tanks and drums in bright sunlight!
> 
> I'm thinking of trying to change the forward clickie into the RC-F4 and vis versa.


For everyone who likes the RC-G2, I highly suggest that you consider modifying it. The P2 bulb is not nearly as efficient as the newer LEDs.

With a $4 board and a $6 SSC U-bin from DX, this light will more than double its output. 

L2DCE High vs. RC-G2 SSC






I am also going to try modding another one of these with a Cree Q5. Because the height of the module will be lower, I suspect that the hotspot will be even brighter with the Q5, despite the higher Vf.


----------



## tr098a

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Very helpful review, i've ordered an MTE SSC (1995) and an RC-G2 from DX.
Can't wait now!
:twothumbs


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



meuge said:


> For everyone who likes the RC-F4, I highly suggest that you consider modifying it. The P2 bulb is not nearly as efficient as the newer LEDs.
> 
> With a $4 board and a $6 SSC U-bin from DX, this light will more than double its output.


 
Okay, I know you meant to say RC-G2 and not RC-F4... =)

I have modded my Mini3W Cree with a Q5 and a 3W boost board.
This regulated driver imo is the best there is right now.
You can adjust the output voltage to even drive the Q5 hard.
It is now my 2nd brightest light behind the obvious 3 x SSC light.

I'm sure I can do the same with RC-G2 and it'll be an amazing light.
I might actually try it later on to make RC-G2 my ultimate EDC. =)
Due to the shape of the reflector, it'll probly out throw everything I have!


----------



## meuge

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



bessiebenny said:


> Okay, I know you meant to say RC-G2 and not RC-F4... =)
> 
> I have modded my Mini3W Cree with a Q5 and a 3W boost board.
> This regulated driver imo is the best there is right now.
> You can adjust the output voltage to even drive the Q5 hard.
> It is now my 2nd brightest light behind the obvious 3 x SSC light.
> 
> I'm sure I can do the same with RC-G2 and it'll be an amazing light.
> I might actually try it later on to make RC-G2 my ultimate EDC. =)
> Due to the shape of the reflector, it'll probly out throw everything I have!


I don't think that board will work. The inner diameter of the pill in RC-G2 is about 15-16mm. 

I used the 20-mode board, because it has a wide ring for the (-) connector on the outside. It can be sanded down to the needed size (I used a Dremel), and as long as any part of the ring remains, it can still be soldered to the pill. The driver you showed me is 17mm and it doesn't look like you could shrink it much, without losing necessary connections.

P.S. Can I get the link to the light you modified? If the 20mode board can't drive the Q5, I might as well use it elsewhere.
P.P.S. Stefan's method for making the 20-mode board into 1-mode works perfectly.


----------



## FlashKat

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I noticed your measurements are different from mine.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.00A from 1 x 1.2v NiMh AA.
- It pulls 0.90A from 1 x 1.5v Alkaline AA.

As mentioned before with the Sanyo Eneloops runtime:
2 hours on high 
18 hours on low

I measured:
1.7A from 1 X 1.2v NiMh AA Sanyo Eneloop
1.8A from 1 X 1.5v Alkaline AA Duracell


bessiebenny said:


> After using it a bit longer, it may not be a thrower, but it has a big round soft hotspot and a big spill and isn't bad at all.
> Overall amount of light seems to be around par with the RC-G2. (RC-G2 has a darker spill and much brighter-but-smaller hotspot.)
> I just hoped it would be a brighter light due to the Q2 bin that's all. (Oh well, due to the Q2 bin, it probly has better run time at least)
> One thing that's for sure, I really like the barely-lit brightness of the LOW mode. It's got to be the lowest low mode I've seen on a light so far.
> I guess there is a win/loss for any light. If it's really bright, run time will be very short. and vice versa. Full review of it to be put up sometime today. =)
> 
> *UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM UPDATE!!!*
> 
> This XJC B-6 light does not seems to have a Cree Q2 bin LED. I can only see 3 connectors inside instead of 4. HMMMMM.
> I have looked at it over and over again. It only has 3 connections inside. Unlike my other P4/Q2/Q5 LEDs that all have 4.
> To me, this looks 100% like a Cree P3 bin. And I think it is. Oh well, there goes thinking that this was a Q2 bin. Doh!!!!!!!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Maybe a step-by-step inch-by-inch tutorial on exactly what to do and pics all the way I MIGHT be able to mod a light.

But I haven't soldered in over 3 years, and not anything precision in better than 10 years!

Not to mention I don't have ANY of the common stuff like thermal goop and silicone wire....


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



FlashKat said:


> I noticed your measurements are different from mine.
> 
> I measured:
> 1.7A from 1 X 1.2v NiMh AA Sanyo Eneloop
> 1.8A from 1 X 1.5v Alkaline AA Duracell


 
Hmm. That is certainly different. Was yours a Cree P3 bin also?
Within 1 day of ownership, I modded this light with different driver.
So I cannot test it now. But I'm certain my readings were correct.
I guess these lights all have variances so we both may be right. =P

Regarding modding lights, yeah, if I end up modding a perfect EDC for myself, I might write up the steps with photos. =)


----------



## fleshlight

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

FlashKat, you've just described a pretty good light. 

The B-6 was my first Cree emitter light and in truth I had _very_ high expectations. Between stories praising Cree (over D battery powered incandescent flashlights) and the Q2 emitter (which is also used by the Rexlight), I was mistakenly awaiting the holy grail of lights.
Based on bessiebenny's reviews, I have just ordered a couple of 2X CR123A lights (Romisen F4 and an Ultrafire Xenon), so hopefully one of those will make me happy. I am hard on the B-6 because I thought a Q2 emitter would make it amazingly bright. I think everyone here should expect amazing lights to encourage the manufacturers to make them better.




FlashKat said:


> I am curious what is considered impressive from a 1 AA flashlight:
> Does it need 200 lumens, throw 300 ft., light up an entire field, and last 5 hours on high.
> I would like to hear what you guys expect.
> I am impressed with the performance from this light.


----------



## divine

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



bessiebenny said:


> Anyways.. I bought a new toy for my modding of flashlights.. Iroda SolderPro 50.. =)
> http://pro-iroda.com/pro50.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a really old 15W electric soldering iron with a 3mm angled tip. it took 8 minutes to be useable also.
> This thing heats up to operating temp in literally 10 seconds. Super portable and comes with a 1mm precision tip.
> It's also 30W-70W variable and so it's super duper hot~! I don't know how I did without it for so long! haha.



That looks like Radioshack's soldering iron.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



divine said:


> That looks like Radioshack's soldering iron.


 
Hmm. It sure does look similar. But the specs are different.
And that one doesn't have a built-in stand while mine does.
Also, they only have 2 tips for it. Mine has around 13 to choose from.
Oh well. Maybe they copied it. Looks near identical. hehe.
Btw, mine was same price as that Radioshack one anyways. =P


----------



## daniel79

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I'm wondreing abut cheap AA flashlight for gifts. Best if would be under 15$
Which one would you recomend? RC-G2( bright hotspot) or MTE SSC P4? or some SAIK?


----------



## meuge

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



daniel79 said:


> I'm wondreing abut cheap AA flashlight for gifts. Best if would be under 15$
> Which one would you recomend? RC-G2( bright hotspot) or MTE SSC P4? or some SAIK?



I own both the MTE and Romisen, and I prefer the Romisen.


----------



## Retrograde

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Bessiebenny,

Are you going to post any comparative pics/specs of your modded 3w CREE.

Qu, did the 19 mode driver fit in place of the original OK


----------



## jirik_cz

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



daniel79 said:


> I'm wondreing abut cheap AA flashlight for gifts. Best if would be under 15$
> Which one would you recomend? RC-G2( bright hotspot) or MTE SSC P4? or some SAIK?



Romisen has better build quality, but for general usage I prefer wide smooth beam of MTE SSC.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

The SAIK 1AA Cree lights feel better to me than the MTE Seoul light.

Mostly the switch. My MTE has a switch that I have heck with. Gotta hit it JUST right and pretty hard. It DOES splash light around pretty good, but at the same distance my 3rd better of three SAIKS is brighter. This is like from 3 feet out to 8-10 feet.

EDIT: Oh yeah! My RC-G2 feels great! Great switch too! But in a well lit office it did not impress me or the two other people that saw it. The MTE and the SAIK got more ooh and aahs.

Out in quality darkness the G2 slaughters the other two for throw!


----------



## nazgul

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



daniel79 said:


> I'm wondreing abut cheap AA flashlight for gifts. Best if would be under 15$
> Which one would you recomend? RC-G2( bright hotspot) or MTE SSC P4? or some SAIK?




Have the RC-G2, the MTE SSC, SAIK RC-A3, RC H3, Ultrafire C3 and an older Huntlight. I like the MTE the best for work use. The spot is nice and even without dark patches. The RC-G2 has a larger overall size compared to the other lights with a tighter/smaller hotspot that all the other lights. It does throw better than the others. 

Still for EDC carry, I prefer the MTE.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

nazgul! What can you tell me about the Romisen RC-H3? It's on my wish list even though I don't NEED it.

If my MTE had a better switch it might still be on my belt.


----------



## Anarchocap

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

New MTE Q5 5 Mode at DX and MTE Q2 5 Mode at KD. Anyone have these on order?


----------



## daniel79

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

PlayboyJoeShmoe, 
Which SAIK do you have? It is brighter than MTE SSC? How much? What about throw? Is also better?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

2x5346 (gray) and 1x (black). Being Cree they are more spot/spill oriented than Seoul. So in my case at most distances the SAIK is brighter looking.

SAIK is brighter than my P1! 

Only drawback is all three are somewhat cool and in some instances look BLUE.

Still, it's quite worthy when I need something brighter than my River Rock 1AA LUX.


----------



## LightTime

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

bessiebenny, you measured the spot intensity of your original F4 as 3400 lux, but your sample has a _smooth_ reflector. Isn't it likely to be less with the _textured_ reflector that others seem to have?

Based on other reviews that compared smooth and orange peel reflectors on the one flashlight, I'd guess that OP spot brightness would be 2500 lux or perhaps even less.

Can anyone with an F4 and a light meter comment?

BTW, your Q5 upgrade on the Mini 3W Cree looks awesome!


----------



## RecycledElectron

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Playboy, I also have a couple of the black RC-H3's. They are unusual in that they have a forward clickie and are pretty easy to press. They won't tailstand. Similar in size to the UF C3, but build quality is much better. They feel better in my hand than a C3, they're heavier. Has a pretty good spot, but only puts out about 50 lumen. Doesn't work a battery very hard so they work well with alkalines. I bought a half dozen for gifts for the unenlightened who probably won't be using rechargeables. My wife had a C3 in her purse, but appropriated one of the H3's because it was easier for her to click on. It's smaller and much brighter than a mini mag that most are used to, so when I gave one to a buddy of mine who's a school bus driver I got ohh's and aww's over how much more of the bus and bus barn he could see at 5 in the morning when he checks his bus over.

Edit: Almost forgot, battery tube is narrow. Alkalines, Eneloops, Tenergy 2300's and some other older smaller capacity (narrower) nimh's fit. Kodak LSD and Duracell 2650's don't fit, 2 out of 4 of my Energizer 2500's fit, but they're tight.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



LightTime said:


> bessiebenny, you measured the spot intensity of your original F4 as 3400 lux, but your sample has a _smooth_ reflector. Isn't it likely to be less with the _textured_ reflector that others seem to have?
> 
> Based on other reviews that compared smooth and orange peel reflectors on the one flashlight, I'd guess that OP spot brightness would be 2500 lux or perhaps even less.
> 
> Can anyone with an F4 and a light meter comment?
> 
> BTW, your Q5 upgrade on the Mini 3W Cree looks awesome!


 
It may be a bit less with an OP reflector. But I doubt it's that much.
It has a fairly turbo-throwy shaped head so it's still made for throw.

Yeah. My Mini 3W Cree is now very bright. BUT....
It pulls a whopping 2A+ from my RCR123A..
It's too much current and kills my swith module.. (spring arcs..) =P


----------



## nazgul

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> nazgul! What can you tell me about the Romisen RC-H3? It's on my wish list even though I don't NEED it.
> 
> If my MTE had a better switch it might still be on my belt.



Playboy,

I have the gray version of the RC-H3. It has an orange forward clickie that is pretty smooth. I have not found that any of my lights are hard to push. They have different feels though. The button's profile is lower than my other lights but it will not tailstand. This one comes with an OP reflector. The spot is tight with slight rings around that. 

The switch on my MTE is fine. What kind of problems are you having with yours?


----------



## deathkenli

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

WF-400 direct drive confirmed.

I had open the light module, there's only a resistor connected to the LED.

Resistor removed! Gonna get Arctic Cooling MX-2 for better heat-sinking!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



nazgul said:


> Playboy,
> 
> I have the gray version of the RC-H3. It has an orange forward clickie that is pretty smooth. I have not found that any of my lights are hard to push. They have different feels though. The button's profile is lower than my other lights but it will not tailstand. This one comes with an OP reflector. The spot is tight with slight rings around that.
> 
> The switch on my MTE is fine. What kind of problems are you having with yours?


 
From the start it has been very demanding to hit it correctly and took enough effort that without grip tape I often couldn't do it. Then it got flaky. It wouldn't turn on, or seemed too dim. It finally turns out I needed to increase the ground between switch and body.

Now I just prefer the SAIK 1AA as it is better for my needs and didn't need ANY work to work!:twothumbs


----------



## daniel79

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I have just ordered Cree R2 form my local distributor. It cost me a lot (about 15$) but hope it is worth this price.
Next week will order Mini 3W plus driver and upgrade it with R2. Can't wait...


----------



## vinsanity286

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Just recieved a rc-f4 and rc-t5 today. My f4 has 4 bond wires, not sure if it is a Q bin? It blows away my coast 7736, which had better throw then my seoul modded hocus focus. And the t5 absolutely blows away the f4!
The tint on my f4 appears to have a bit of a purple tint againts daylight. But against the beautifull warm tint of my t5 it looks very purple. I think I lost the lotto on the f4 but hit jackpot on the t5.

I know the t5 has a lot more potential. Just have to track down the right driver. I was thinking of dx sku 7882, two for the t5 and one for the f4 but there have been so many failures that I dont think it is worth it.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



daniel79 said:


> I have just ordered Cree R2 form my local distributor. It cost me a lot (about 15$) but hope it is worth this price.
> Next week will order Mini 3W plus driver and upgrade it with R2. Can't wait...


 
Just curious, what driver are you planning to use?



vinsanity286 said:


> Just recieved a rc-f4 and rc-t5 today. My f4 has 4 bond wires, not sure if it is a Q bin? It blows away my coast 7736, which had better throw then my seoul modded hocus focus. And the t5 absolutely blows away the f4!
> 
> The tint on my f4 appears to have a bit of a purple tint againts daylight. But against the beautifull warm tint of my t5 it looks very purple. I think I lost the lotto on the f4 but hit jackpot on the t5.


 
RC-F4 s a P4 bin. (P4 bin also has 4 bond wires)
Sad to hear that it has a noticeable purple beam.
That's quite uncommon for a Cree LED. Hmm.


----------



## daniel79

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



bessiebenny said:


> Just curious, what driver are you planning to use?


Hope that universal 19 mode will be ok:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7882
I heard that R bin has lower voltage than Q has (similar to P) but not sure it is true. If so there will be no problem at all.


----------



## vinsanity286

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I ran my rc-f4 direct drive off of a 17670 and it pulled 1.7 amps. Insanely bright but me thinks a bit too much so back went the stock driver.


----------



## cm64

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



bessiebenny said:


> After using it a bit longer, it may not be a thrower, but it has a big round soft hotspot and a big spill and isn't bad at all.
> Overall amount of light seems to be around par with the RC-G2. (RC-G2 has a darker spill and much brighter-but-smaller hotspot.)
> I just hoped it would be a brighter light due to the Q2 bin that's all. (Oh well, due to the Q2 bin, it probly has better run time at least)
> One thing that's for sure, I really like the barely-lit brightness of the LOW mode. It's got to be the lowest low mode I've seen on a light so far.
> I guess there is a win/loss for any light. If it's really bright, run time will be very short. and vice versa. Full review of it to be put up sometime today. =)
> 
> *UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM UPDATE!!!*
> 
> This XJC B-6 light does not seems to have a Cree Q2 bin LED. I can only see 3 connectors inside instead of 4. HMMMMM.
> I have looked at it over and over again. It only has 3 connections inside. Unlike my other P4/Q2/Q5 LEDs that all have 4.
> To me, this looks 100% like a Cree P3 bin. And I think it is. Oh well, there goes thinking that this was a Q2 bin. Doh!!!!!!!



I agree with everything you have said about the XJC B-6. Although on mine I can see 4 connectors onto the LED I also think the output is about the same as my RC-G2, maybe very slightly brighter. Maybe the driver is designed to reduce the Q2 light output & give the 2 hrs run time. Its got a nice flood beam & I'm growing to like it. Its a nice small size & fits nicely into a pocket.


----------



## Casebrius

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

So on this day, it seems like the F4 is one of, if not the best medium sized non-turbo head budget torches on the market as far as throw/output. It sounds like the WF400 is a little brighter, but also bigger/heavier. Can anyone reccomend a better one because I'm about to pull the trigger on an F4. Has anyone played with an R4?


----------



## LightTime

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



> Has anyone played with an R4?



I've had one for about a month. I ordered it thinking it was roughly the same as an F4, only with a side-clicky. However, it's quite a lot heavier, has a slightly bigger head, and is a bit longer to accomodate the barrel switch.

Compared to what you could get a year ago, it's still a small flashlight. Feel is excellent and finish is very good - for the price, it's unbelievable. The switch is very positive and displays no hint of giving up anytime soon.

I don't currently have a stand to hold a flashlight, so I can only give rough figures based on repeated testing. Measured with a DX light meter (same as bessiebenny's), brightness is between 3600 and 4000 lux at 1 meter and between 900 and 1000 lux at 2 meters. I'm surprised that the numbers follow the inverse square principle so closely.

Based on this and comments from another customer with both an F4 and R4, I suspect the R4 is actually slightly brighter than the F4; that is, the spot is more intense (yet it's an OP reflector). Unfortunately, I prefer tailcap clickies - this is the only con I can manage about this otherwise exceptional light. That and the fact that the spot is too bright for anything within arm's reach.

I've yet to try and fit a 17670. The barrel will happily fit a 17mm object, but I wouldn't bet on 17.5mm. Current draw with two CR123A (2x3V) cells was 600mA, but after more than an hour's runtime, that has increased to 800mA as the battery voltage droops. Unfortunately, based on tests with this and an RC-E4, I expect the Romisen power regulation to _reduce_ current as the voltage falls below about 4 volts, so don't count on stunning brightness from a 17670 (I measured 40mA from a CR123A depleted to 2.75V unloaded).

I also tried bouncing it off the ceiling in a small room. At floor level, it managed 1/3 of the brightness of the resident fitting, a bright GE Tiny Spiral CFL rated at 470 lumens!


----------



## sino

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

DX has a couple of new lights I'd love to see included in this review:

SKU 10727 Ultrafire C3 Cree *Q5* single mode w/ battery extension tube ($20.90)
SKU 10685 HF-18 Cree P4 1xCR123 single mode with GITD tail clicky ($11.88) (Looks sort of like a Romisen RC-C3 with a clicky instead of twisty, but it's slightly shorter and wider than the RC-C3)

Bessiebenny, thanks so much for doing these reviews. I've bought several lights based on your reviews, and you've been right on the money every time.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



sino said:


> Bessiebenny, thanks so much for doing these reviews. I've bought several lights based on your reviews,



Ditto here but I don't know if I should thank you or curse you! I have a bunch of flashlights on order from DX based on this thread - didn't take long to become a flashaholic and I haven't received a single one of them yet! 

Dave


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



Probedude said:


> Ditto here but I don't know if I should thank you or curse you! I have a bunch of flashlights on order from DX based on this thread - didn't take long to become a flashaholic and I haven't received a single one of them yet!


 
LOL. Either way, it's all my fault I guess. =P

Also, I did notice the Ultrafire C3 Q5 single mode.
It has a Q5 bin Cree but no idea if it'll be brighter than the old C3 P4.
All up to the driver I guess. Hopefully the extra brightness is noticeable.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I've only started this insanity (in a good way) about 10 days ago and already the emitters are better than what I bought. . . I can't believe how fast this technology is changing. Much worse than PC's. Seems everyday a new flashlight is coming out and another bin of LED's from Cree, etc.

Too bad it takes so long to get stuff from DX and KD.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Very nice round-up bessie! :thumbsup:

I found it too hard to keep on top of all the DX/Kai offerings, but I'm glad to see you've been taking the time to keep this thread updated (and expanded). Well done!


----------



## rizky_p

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

WOW!! ::thumbsup::twothumbsup:: On your review. A nice alternative to expensive lights  I really appreciates the hard work behind this.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

WOW WOW WOW!
I just got my first DX order today, RC-F4. This is my first 'real' LED flashlight (other than photon lights). I am truly impressed with this technology. Seems brighter than my 5D mag-lite.
Can't wait for the rest of my stuff to come in (Kai's buckle light, RC-G2, Saik A-3). I know the rest are less powerfull but I wanted to see an example of each battery type (2AA, 1AA, 1AAA, 1xCR123a, 2xCR123a).

Kind of wish Christmas was still happening - this would make a great gift for my employees.

Also got my 10 pack of fauxton (?) lights. All work and are impressively bright for the price.

Dave


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



selfbuilt said:


> Very nice round-up bessie! :thumbsup:
> I found it too hard to keep on top of all the DX/Kai offerings, but I'm glad to see you've been taking the time to keep this thread updated (and expanded). Well done!


 
I'm very glad that you like it. Not as in-depth as your reviews though. =) I'm sorta getting into trouble from my wife for getting too much so you may not see as many new ones for a while. (except a few still on order) haha. oh well, I'll still get some new ones later on to keep this thread alive. =)



rizky_p said:


> WOW!! ::thumbsup::twothumbsup:: On your review. A nice alternative to expensive lights  I really appreciates the hard work behind this.


 
Thanks rizky! Hope my thread helps in your choice. =)



Probedude said:


> WOW WOW WOW!
> I just got my first DX order today, RC-F4. This is my first 'real' LED flashlight (other than photon lights). I am truly impressed with this technology. Seems brighter than my 5D mag-lite.


 
wow. RC-F4 seems to have really taken off since I wrote my review. =)
it'll be nice for Romisen to notice this and give me some future samples. =P


----------



## Casebrius

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



bessiebenny said:


> RC-F4 seems to have really taken off since I wrote my review. =)


 
Review lightened my wallet for an F4 
Do you own all those lights in your review?


----------



## Anarchocap

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



bessiebenny said:


> wow. RC-F4 seems to have really taken off since I wrote my review. =)
> it'll be nice for Romisen to notice this and give me some future samples. =P



Yeah, I ordered one because of it. It has replaced my Surefire G2Z with P61 lamp. The relative brightness was the same, but instead of 20 minutes of decreasing sickly yellow lumens, I get 1.5 hours of regulated light. I'll take that for $15 any day!


----------



## Omega Man

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Well Bessie, your reviews are helping me alot. The old yellow incan spotlight doesn't want to work anymore, it just charges all the time and now doesn't power up. So I'm going to replace it with with the WF400 or Aurora 600(both 18650). I'm eagerly awaiting you getting the Aurora because of this. I need to know which has more throw.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



Casebrius said:


> Review lightened my wallet for an F4
> Do you own all those lights in your review?


 
Many are owned by a friend of mine that has a lot of interest in lights.
Some are bought by me and some are some from my other friends.

If I was single, i would have bought a LOT more though. =P


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

My F4 and G2 purchases were based on this thread!

I have an MTE Q5 5-mode coming to take one for the team!


----------



## sims2k

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I bought my RC-F4 because of the review. Impressed by the one I have...I bought six more to give away to friends and family. Now I am waiting for the Saik RC-A3 and Conqueror M-C1 Cree Q5 5-Mode to come in. Thanks a lot bessiebenny for the hard work done.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Just saw this tonight on DX
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10806

Ultrafire 5 mode 602C with Q5 Cree


Not to sidetrack the list too much, but are most 1xCR123A lights direct drive?
(is the RC-C3 direct drive?)

TIA
Dave


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I'm suspecting that the Ultrafire 602C Q5 is using the same circuit board as the the 5-Mode Ultrafire C3. If that's the case, then this light is regulated.


----------



## deathkenli

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



Probedude said:


> Just saw this tonight on DX
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10806
> 
> Ultrafire 5 mode 602C with Q5 Cree
> 
> 
> Not to sidetrack the list too much, but are most 1xCR123A lights direct drive?
> (is the RC-C3 direct drive?)
> 
> TIA
> Dave


you cannot have 5 modes via direct drive


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



Probedude said:


> Just saw this tonight on DX
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10806
> 
> Ultrafire 5 mode 602C with Q5 Cree
> 
> Not to sidetrack the list too much, but are most 1xCR123A lights direct drive?
> (is the RC-C3 direct drive?)


 
Oh. 602C with a 5 mode driver and a clicky. interesting light indeed. 

Most 1 x RCR123A "single-mode or 2 mode" lights are direct driven.
2 modes are genereally done at the clicky end using a resistor.

*UPDATE *
- I have updated KD AAA buckle light's rating from 4 stars to 5 stars. 
- Reason is due to many improvements with better contacts and o-rings.
- More info http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=173776

*FYI*
- For those who want a good small AA/14500 EDC, check out the newer Rexlight 2.1 B002.
- Has very useful 5 or 15 lumen LOW mode (AA/14500 respectively) and HAIII coating.
- http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=173774
- Might not be super budget but it's an "affordable" great quality light. I want one now. =)


----------



## jumpin jack flash

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



bessiebenny said:


> Oh. 602C with a 5 mode driver and a clicky. interesting light indeed.
> 
> Most 1 x RCR123A "single-mode or 2 mode" lights are direct driven.
> 2 modes are genereally done at the clicky end using a resistor.
> 
> *UPDATE *
> - I have updated KD AAA buckle light's rating from 4 stars to 5 stars.
> - Reason is due to many improvements with better contacts and o-rings.
> - More info http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=173776
> 
> *FYI*
> - For those who want a good small AA/14500 EDC, check out the newer Rexlight 2.1 B002.
> - Has very useful 5 or 15 lumen LOW mode (AA/14500 respectively) and HAIII coating.
> - http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=173774
> - Might not be super budget but it's an "affordable" great quality light. I want one now. =)


 
Thank you for your wonderful work and information evaluating and rating all of these value-oriented lights. It has greatly helped many of us who don't know where to start. I see that you increased the star rating of the Kai AAA buckle light due to improvements. Have you tested/observed these improvements or are you relying on the vendors' comments. Just curious. Thanks again


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



deathkenli said:


> you cannot have 5 modes via direct drive



Sorry, I meant to say "buck/boost circuit". I wonder if the full ON mode dims as the battery voltage drops.

One can certainly have 5 modes and be directly driven off the battery with a n-ch FET that is PWM'd using a MCU.

I need to get my terminology correct


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



bessiebenny said:


> *UPDATE *
> - I have updated KD AAA buckle light's rating from 4 stars to 5 stars.
> - Reason is due to many improvements with better contacts and o-rings.
> 
> *FYI*
> - For those who want a good small AA/14500 EDC, check out the newer Rexlight 2.1 B002.



I can't keep up !

I have a KD Buckle on order - can't wait!
The Rex light looks good too but I think I better wait for all the lights I have on order to show up first .


Edit: So much for waiting. I just placed an order for the UF 602C Q5 !!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

WOW! I'm late to the party, but just saw this http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10806

after commiting the bucks to this http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10688

Can't win!


----------



## Anarchocap

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

ARRRRGGHHH! Add an Ultrafire WF-606A to that! Bessiebenny, its all your fault! Curses to you for making me do this!! :nana:


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Can anyone tell me what the difference is between these lights?
All are titled as Romisen RC-C3 but the back of the 'pill' doesn't look the same and the last linked one is sparse on details (no mention of type of emitter).

*http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6117

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3360

*I have the 3360 on its way to me since at the time the 6117 was out of stock.
​


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



Probedude said:


> Can anyone tell me what the difference is between these lights?
> All are titled as Romisen RC-C3 but the back of the 'pill' doesn't look the same and the last linked one is sparse on details (no mention of type of emitter).
> 
> 
> *http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6117*
> *http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3360*​


 
Get the 6117 although they should both be identical lights.
3360's photos are actually photoshopped Ultrafire 602D's. =P


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



bessiebenny said:


> Get the 6117 although they should both be identical lights.
> 3360's photos are actually photoshopped Ultrafire 602D's. =P



Good news! I checked my order and it was the 6117 that I actually ordered and is on it's way to me!


----------



## kilgor

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



Probedude said:


> Good news! I checked my order and it was the 6117 that I actually ordered and is on it's way to me!



Maybe. I ordered two lights (two seperate orders) a couple of weeks ago. One of them was tracked air mail. DX's website said it was shipped Tuesday the 8th. Hong Kong Post said it left Hong Kong Friday the 18th. It took a week and a half (10 DAYS) to LEAVE Hong Kong? Who knows when either package will arrive here.


----------



## Casebrius

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

yea, Hong Kong Post and DX aren't the most efficient shippers I see. I had an order that was placed on Dec 2 and never left Hong Kong till January 18th. I had an order placed on Jan 2 that arrived in Louisiana on Jan 15th. Odd.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



kilgor said:


> Maybe. I ordered two lights (two seperate orders) a couple of weeks ago. One of them was tracked air mail. DX's website said it was shipped Tuesday the 8th. Hong Kong Post said it left Hong Kong Friday the 18th. It took a week and a half (10 DAYS) to LEAVE Hong Kong? Who knows when either package will arrive here.



Funny you should mention that. We must have done and ordered the same thing. One night I ordered the RC-F4 along with other stuff, the next night I ordered 2 qty RC-G2's, the next night a couple of other lights (maybe the same night as the RC-G2's).

My first order was "shipped" in a few days but didn't show up on HongKong Post for another 4 days. The next order shipped 4 days after I placed it and only just now shows up on HK post - 10 days after the ship notice!

I order from another HK supplier for RC stuff a lot (www.unitedhobbies.com) and they don't have this loooong delay from when they say they ship and when it shows up on HK post.

I wonder if DX prints the label, debits inventory but packaging and handing over to HK post still hasn't happened.


----------



## DKTVPN

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



meuge said:


> For everyone who likes the RC-G2, I highly suggest that you consider modifying it. The P2 bulb is not nearly as efficient as the newer LEDs.
> 
> With a $4 board and a $6 SSC U-bin from DX, this light will more than double its output.
> 
> L2DCE High vs. RC-G2 SSC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to try modding another one of these with a Cree Q5. Because the height of the module will be lower, I suspect that the hotspot will be even brighter with the Q5, despite the higher Vf.


 


More info please! Can you post links for $4 board and $6 SSC U-bin from DX? And have you done with Cree Q5 mod and how is it if done?

What's the best mod for this RC-G2?


----------



## Casebrius

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I don't think its HKP that has the delays. When I ordered my AW cells, they were at my door 7 days after ordering.


----------



## kilgor

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



Probedude said:


> Funny you should mention that. We must have done and ordered the same thing. One night I ordered the RC-F4 along with other stuff, the next night I ordered 2 qty RC-G2's, the next night a couple of other lights (maybe the same night as the RC-G2's).
> 
> My first order was "shipped" in a few days but didn't show up on HongKong Post for another 4 days. The next order shipped 4 days after I placed it and only just now shows up on HK post - 10 days after the ship notice!
> 
> I order from another HK supplier for RC stuff a lot (www.unitedhobbies.com) and they don't have this loooong delay from when they say they ship and when it shows up on HK post.
> 
> I wonder if DX prints the label, debits inventory but packaging and handing over to HK post still hasn't happened.



Close. I too ordered an RC-G2, then three or four nights later ordered the MTE 20 mode Rebel. The MTE was via Airmail and the Romisen was just regular, untracked. 

Does anyone know, how much extra and how much faster EMS is?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



DKTVPN said:


> More info please! Can you post links for $4 board and $6 SSC U-bin from DX? And have you done with Cree Q5 mod and how is it if done?
> 
> What's the best mod for this RC-G2?


 
Go here for some of that info with pics.

FYI - with RC-G2, the Cree LED is on a 16mm base.
But with the SSC LED, as it sits higher, get this one without a base.
However, if you want throw, get a Cree Q2 or Q5 on a 16mm base.
This is because the reflector was designed for throw with a CREE LED.
(DX does not sell CREE Q-bins on a round base yet so resort to ebay)

*BTW*

This driver is amazing at pushing an LED to its limits. (Such as a Cree Q5 that has high Vf)
I can set the potentiometer to pull 1A all the way up to 2.5A from a sinle RCR123A. =P
It can also be used to pump an amazing 2.5W or so from a single AA battery. (Pulling over 2A)
So easy to control the amount of output by simply rotating the potentiometer a tiny bit!
But keep in mind that it has a 17mm base so it may not fit small lights or need to mod it.


----------



## daniel79

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

bessiebenny 
Still waiting for Aurora WF-600 Q5?
I want to buy some stronger flashlight and I'm wondering about WF-600 Q5, Wf-400 cree q2 or U2-Style 3W CREE
Would prefer something smaller (EDC size) maybe anyone would recomed other >= 6000lux throw flashlight?


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Anybody able to use 17xxx battery in Romisen RC-F4? If so, can you give me actual link to the battery and necessary charger?

- Vikas


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I have 17500 Panasonic non protected and with the spacer I use to charge them in a DSD Charger (with tape around it to keep it from grounding on the side) they work the F4 pretty good.

I have one covered with electrical tape and it doesn't just fall out.

I have 17650 on order from DX and will report on fit.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



daniel79 said:


> bessiebenny
> Still waiting for Aurora WF-600 Q5?


 
I haven't got it yet. I'll have to follow up with DX and see why. =(


----------



## luxr

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I made an order on dx for a RC-F4 on 13 dec but I didn't receive it yet. Damn, If I could I would cancel and buy the new just released C2.(sku.10853)
A Q5 5-mode for just $17.62? Sounds too good to be true...


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I just ordered one. Hopefully, this multi-mode Ultrafire C2 Q5 is as good as the older single mode ones.
It will be great if this model of C2 using the same circuit board as the Conqueror M-C1.


----------



## Casebrius

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

That BLOWS! Just ordered the OLD C2 a few days ago "less flashlight for more money"


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



luxr said:


> I made an order on dx for a RC-F4 on 13 dec but I didn't receive it yet. Damn, If I could I would cancel and buy the new just released C2.(sku.10853)
> A Q5 5-mode for just $17.62? Sounds too good to be true...



Send them an email and ask what's going on. I ordered the RC-F4 ~ Dec 28 and I received it on Jan 15.


----------



## kilgor

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Received my RC-G2 today (1/22). Ordered it on 1/5.

Very nice light. At a distance of 25 feet the hotspot is noticeably more intense than my Nitecore DI. The Nitecore puts out A LOT more light, but the larger head on the Romisen focuses the light better. I am happy with it for $10.90 delivered.

Still waiting on the MTE 20 mode that was ordered on 1/8.


----------



## lightfet

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Those who own both RC-*G2* & RC-*F4*, which one give you more throw with their reflector, assuming both using same battery type?

I'm considering ordering a F4 but not sure how the beam pattern is as compared to G2. I already modded my G2 with Q5 and a driver for 14500.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



lightfet said:


> Those who own both RC-*G2* & RC-*F4*, which one give you more throw with their reflector, assuming both using same battery type?
> 
> I'm considering ordering a F4 but not sure how the beam pattern is as compared to G2. I already modded my G2 with Q5 and a driver for 14500.


 
RC-F4 has a more ringy beam pattern than RC-G2.
I reckon the RC-G2 has a better throwing reflector.

One thing RC-F4 has going for is that it may fit a 17670 or 2 x RCR123A.
So you can make the light brighter or at least last longer at same output.

btw, which driver did you use with 14500?


----------



## lightfet

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I'm using this driver http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7612
have not measure the output current, but according to specs 1000mAh on high.

I got another one coming from KD which can pump out 1.2Ah.
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3257

Trying to make the G2 a mini throw monster.



bessiebenny said:


> RC-F4 has a more ringy beam pattern than RC-G2.
> I reckon the RC-G2 has a better throwing reflector.
> 
> One thing RC-F4 has going for is that it may fit a 17670 or 2 x RCR123A.
> So you can make the light brighter or at least last longer at same output.
> 
> btw, which driver did you use with 14500?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



lightfet said:


> I'm using this driver http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7612
> have not measure the output current, but according to specs 1000mAh on high.
> 
> I got another one coming from KD which can pump out 1.2Ah.
> http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3257
> 
> Trying to make the G2 a mini throw monster.


 
Okay. Both of those drivers will not push the Q5 with a single 14500.
It should only provide around 600mA at best to the Q5 in High mode.

I have both of the drivers you mentioned and a single 4.2V lithium won't be able to provide enough power to provide 3W+ output with the Q5 due to the higher Vf requirement of the Q5 and loss of efficiency through the driver. 

If you want to push the Q5 LED to its utmost limits using only a single lithium battery, this is the only driver I know that can do it for cheap. I have one and it pushes more than 1A to my Q5 LED with a single RCR123A. (But to do this, you have to turn the potentiometer a very tiny bit anti-clockwise) I have set it to pull around 1.5A from my single 4.2V RCR123A. You can even push it further and get it to pull 2A from the battery. Obviously, you will lose run time but holy cow it gets bright. It can even provide around 2.5W of power with a single AA. Not bad at all. It's because the other ones do not step up the voltage. But this driver can even step up 3.7V input to higher voltages by pulling more current from the battery.

But be careful not to over do it. Coz most cheap switches these lights come with tiny springs cannot handle such high current. (switch dies)

or...

You can always try the RV7 driver available at DX. (DX one has a different UI to the original RV7 - this was confirmed by RV7 himself)


----------



## lightfet

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Thanks bessiebenny, I have one RV7 driver enroute as well will try it out when I get hold of it.


----------



## deathkenli

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

My RC-F4 is pulling around 1.4A from a fresh naked 16340, beated my WF-400 to death hands down.

My unprotected 18650s somehow limited the current to LED around 1A(direct drive), but 16340s can push the same emitter to more than 1.4A, internal resistance?:thinking:


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



deathkenli said:


> My RC-F4 is pulling around 1.4A from a fresh naked 16340, beated my WF-400 to death hands down.
> 
> My unprotected 18650s somehow limited the current to LED around 1A(direct drive), but 16340s can push the same emitter to more than 1.4A, internal resistance?:thinking:


 
Oh. Did you mod the RC-F4 to direct drive also?
1.4A from a single 16340 is quite a lot. wow.

My RC-F4 with single 16340 only pulls 1.1A. (both protected and non)
So your 16340 must be better or your Cree P4 is better. =)

btw, I've received some 8 Degree CREE Collimator Lens w/ Holder from KD.
They do not make the light any better thrower. Pretty much identical.
Actually, you end up with a non-flat spill and less tight hotspot. Not good.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Note. I have swapped reflectors between F4 and G2 and they seem to be as identical as can be.

Not at all sure why G2 and F4 have such different beams.

Haven't a CLUE how one would change LED/Driver but pretty sure it's a couple thousand feet over MY head!


----------



## jumpin jack flash

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Can the G2 switch be installed in the F4? If this is answered somewhere else, please excuse, as I have tried to find it with no success.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



deathkenli said:


> My RC-F4 is pulling around 1.4A from a fresh naked 16340, beated my WF-400 to death hands down.
> 
> My unprotected 18650s somehow limited the current to LED around 1A(direct drive), but 16340s can push the same emitter to more than 1.4A, internal resistance?:thinking:



Were you able to put 18650 in RC-F4? There is no way my F4 can swallow 18650, the battery tube is too narrow and gets even narrower inside.

Are you talking about single 16340 or pair of 16430? I can tell you that with the pair of protected 16340, mine pulls 2.0A whereas with single 16340, the current is around 1.1A

Did you open the head of RC-F4 and if so, how?

- Vikas


----------



## daniel79

*most popular review ever*

bessiebeny,
Your flashlight review is most popular in CPF ever!!!!
348 replies and 57,687 views till now!!!!!!!!
Congratulations!!!!
Hope you will continue this work


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: most popular review ever*



daniel79 said:


> bessiebeny,
> Your flashlight review is most popular in CPF ever!!!!
> 348 replies and 57,687 views till now!!!!!!!!
> Congratulations!!!!
> Hope you will continue this work


 
OMG. Over 64000 views now. No idea how it got that many views. 
btw, this thread is beating mine still. but maybe not for long. lol

I've slowed down due to Dec/Jan holidays but I will pick it up again soon.
I'm just getting my funds ready to order a few more lights. haha. =)


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> Are you talking about single 16340 or pair of 16430? I can tell you that with the pair of protected 16340, mine pulls 2.0A whereas with single 16340, the current is around 1.1A



I'm confused. Isn't a 16340 the same size as a CR123a but it's rechargeable?
If you're only putting a single 16340 in an RC-F4, are you also using a dummy cell to take up the space?

Dave


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



Probedude said:


> I'm confused. Isn't a 16340 the same size as a CR123a but it's rechargeable?
> If you're only putting a single 16340 in an RC-F4, are you also using a dummy cell to take up the space?
> 
> Dave



Yes, I am just measuring the battery current with single RCR123A.

On related topic, I just broke down and ordered yet another light from DX, 

10806 Ultrafire 602C Q5 5-Mode LED Flashlight (CR123A)

I am a sucker for tiny RCR123 based lights and this is the first one with this 
Dimensions: 2.87 in x 0.79 in x 0.79 in with multi-mode features.

Unfortunately, this means I will not be ordering following lights which I really wanted to try.

Romisen RC-3 http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3360
Romisen RC-3 http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6117
UltraFire C6 http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5397
UltraFire 602D http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3379

Somebody please tell me that the ones which I am giving up are not better than the one which I just ordered. I know they are all P4 or lower and have only single mode but they do have very good reviews. Nobody has yet received the 602C from DX so it has no reviews. I did grabbed this one because I missed the 18650 light which went from $16 to $26.

- Vikas


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

bb,

I have the Rexlight 2.0 updated with 2.1 update kit. It is a nice light but once again $40 is little bit too much. You can get somewhere between 2 or 3 single AA light for that price and have more fun. If you want HA-3 coating, then your choices are limited.

If I had to do it again, I would use that $40 to get the VB-16 plus a Romisen single AA light.

My dreamlight(s)

1) KD Buckle, HA-3 coating, 2+ modes, $20
2) Romisen F-4 HA-3 coating, forward switch, tail-standing, 2+ modes $20 
3) Ultrafire 602-D HA-3 (already has it), 2+mode twisty, about $20

Talking about F-4, there are few references to 17650. Please give the actual sku/url of the battery which is confirmed to fit F-4 (gray/black)

- Vikas


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> My dreamlight(s)
> 
> 1) KD Buckle, HA-3 coating, 2+ modes, $20
> 2) Romisen F-4 HA-3 coating, forward switch, tail-standing, 2+ modes $20
> 3) Ultrafire 602-D HA-3 (already has it), 2+mode twisty, about $20


 
Hmm. I was thinking of getting the Rexlight 2.1 002 but now I won't. =P
I want a light with 2 modes. Super low sub-5 lumen mode and HIGH.
Rexlight has such a mode which lasts over 40 hours. Not bad I though.

But.. I do agree.. I buy lights as a hobby/curiosity and not for work.. =)
So I guess I'll keep buying cheap lights that interest me to satisfy my cravings. hehe.

That Romisen RC-F4 you mentione would be a dream come true. I would love for them to make it an ultimate light bt putting in a Q5/R2 bin Cree and using a good driver to really push the LED to its full potential.


----------



## meuge

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



bessiebenny said:


> That Romisen RC-F4 you mentione would be a dream come true. I would love for them to make it an ultimate light bt putting in a Q5/R2 bin Cree and using a good driver to really push the LED to its full potential.



I will be doing that with either the RC-F4 or the N3 (single R123 version). I am just on a lookout for a good 1-mode 1A driver to do that, which doesn't cost $20 (nexgen from sandwichshoppe). 

P.S. Ideal flashlight:
(1)
1 and 2xCR123 size -> Cree Q5/R2
2-mode bezel like Fenix w. positive clickie
UI as follows: 
Tightened: 1000mA 1-mode (to LED)
Loose: 25mA-125mA-500mA (to LED)

(2)
AAA size
3-mode twistie, Rebel 100
UI: 175mA-25mA-350mA (to LED)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I've had both switches (F4 and G2) out. It was not evident to me how to change them, as they were quite different.

A better modder might have a better answer...


----------



## kilgor

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



bessiebenny said:


> I want a light with 2 modes. Super low sub-5 lumen mode and HIGH.



Nitecore Defender Infinity.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



kilgor said:


> Nitecore Defender Infinity.


 
Oh. Yeah. I know about NDI. Bit on the expensive side for me. hehe.
But, it is still in my "future possible purchase" list. (maybe when it comes with R bins)


----------



## kilgor

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



bessiebenny said:


> Oh. Yeah. I know about NDI. Bit on the expensive side for me. hehe.
> But, it is still in my "future possible purchase" list. (maybe when it comes with R bins)



That's the only 2 stage that I know of with a real low, low. There are several lights with low lows, but the 2 stage thing eliminates them.


----------



## mike2g

*Re: most popular review ever*



bessiebenny said:


> OMG. Over 64000 views now. No idea how it got that many views.
> btw, this thread is beating mine still. but maybe not for long. lol
> 
> I've slowed down due to Dec/Jan holidays but I will pick it up again soon.
> I'm just getting my funds ready to order a few more lights. haha. =)


 
you know with the embedded link I couldn't help but click it just to see which one it was... Sorry, I'm not helping...


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: most popular review ever*



mike2g said:


> you know with the embedded link I couldn't help but click it just to see which one it was... Sorry, I'm not helping...


 
LOL. I really do not think about that so no worries. =)
There's certainly no competition here. Just good info.


----------



## deathkenli

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> Were you able to put 18650 in RC-F4? There is no way my F4 can swallow 18650, the battery tube is too narrow and gets even narrower inside.
> 
> Are you talking about single 16340 or pair of 16430? I can tell you that with the pair of protected 16340, mine pulls 2.0A whereas with single 16340, the current is around 1.1A
> 
> Did you open the head of RC-F4 and if so, how?
> 
> - Vikas


 
I modded my RC-F4 to Direct drive.
So it's one 16340 with a dummy battery(1.4A), or one 18650 wired to the dummy battery(1.0-1.1A).
Current is measured with a Mastercrap DMM from Crappy Tire.


----------



## deathkenli

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> Yes, I am just measuring the battery current with single RCR123A.
> 
> On related topic, I just broke down and ordered yet another light from DX,
> 
> 10806 Ultrafire 602C Q5 5-Mode LED Flashlight (CR123A)
> 
> I am a sucker for tiny RCR123 based lights and this is the first one with this
> Dimensions: 2.87 in x 0.79 in x 0.79 in with multi-mode features.
> 
> Unfortunately, this means I will not be ordering following lights which I really wanted to try.
> 
> Romisen RC-3 http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3360
> Romisen RC-3 http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6117
> UltraFire C6 http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5397
> UltraFire 602D http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3379
> 
> Somebody please tell me that the ones which I am giving up are not better than the one which I just ordered. I know they are all P4 or lower and have only single mode but they do have very good reviews. Nobody has yet received the 602C from DX so it has no reviews. I did grabbed this one because I missed the 18650 light which went from $16 to $26.
> 
> - Vikas


 
I ordered an RC-C3 grey on 01.15
HK Post threw my package on a exploding aircraft yesterday.

But I want the HAIII 602 too....


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



deathkenli said:


> I modded my RC-F4 to Direct drive.
> So it's one 16340 with a dummy battery(1.4A), or one 18650 wired to the dummy battery(1.0-1.1A).
> Current is measured with a Mastercrap DMM from Crappy Tire.



Interesting; I suspect poor quality 18650. Many people have complained about bad 18650 from DX. AW is widely regarded as best 18650 supplier.

Do you have enough courage to run RC-F4 on dual 16340 like I do? I push 2.1A through it but mine has bad (probably shorted) converter and I am not sure if all of 2.1A is going through the LED or not. It has truely scariest output with dual 16340.

- Vikas


----------



## sharkytm

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Just received my MTE SSC-P4, and UltraFire C3 from DX. Love them both, the MTE is a little blue-er, but both are pretty bright, and very compact. The MTE is probably going to be my new EDC light, replacing a Mag solitaire I've been lugging for along time.


----------



## deathkenli

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> Interesting; I suspect poor quality 18650. Many people have complained about bad 18650 from DX. AW is widely regarded as best 18650 supplier.
> 
> Do you have enough courage to run RC-F4 on dual 16340 like I do? I push 2.1A through it but mine has bad (probably shorted) converter and I am not sure if all of 2.1A is going through the LED or not. It has truely scariest output with dual 16340.
> 
> - Vikas


uhhh....no, because I de-soldered everything on the driver..
It's ridiculous that I'm going to invest in a hobby charger soon, yet I'm tempted by those Trustfires....:green:
edit:and those protection circuit die so quickly now all my trustfire cells are naked...


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



deathkenli said:


> I ordered an RC-C3 grey on 01.15
> HK Post threw my package on a exploding aircraft yesterday.
> 
> But I want the HAIII 602 too....



Oh dear! How did you find this out?


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Received my RC-G2's (2 qty) and 1 KD buckle light today. As I mentioned in another thread - I should not have gotten the RC-F4 first as now everything else is dimmer in comparison.

That said the RC-G2's have impressive throw and will be great replacements for incandescent lights at work. One of the G2's has a green tint to the light and also seems very slightly less bright. Being able to run off 1 AA is very convenient.

The buckle lights construction is nice but I don't think it will hold up well being on my keychain. The metal lip around the glass is really thin and looks like it can dent/get scuffed easily.

Now I'm itching to mod one of the G2's. . ..

Dave


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Yeah. G2's are great mod candidates imo. 
Great throwy turbo head and AA/14500 EDC sized body. 
Single positive clicky also. I might mod one also later. =)


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



lightfet said:


> I'm using this driver http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7612
> have not measure the output current, but according to specs 1000mAh on high.



I'm looking at the board photos and I don't see any inductor on it - so I don't see how you can drive a Q5 or any LED from a single AA cell in a G2. This board doesn't look like a boost driver.

Are you using a different battery?

Edit: Nevermind, I see you're using a lithium. Still doesn't sound like it's enough once the volts start to drop for 1A output.
Edit#2- I see Bessiebenny already addressed the boost/cut analysis.


----------



## daniel79

*cree R2 *

Just get my Cree R2 






Not sure what kind of driver should I use. From my test I see that it can be direct driven(at 3,6V from my Cr123 it puls 0.9A)
I was wondreing if this led base will fit Mini Cree 3W DX light. Anybody who owns this light please mesure the distance between two screws mounting the star. Here it is 16mm.


----------



## kenzo

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

haha :0 
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3186

has anyone got that light?
It looks quite interesting to me :0 and was wondering if anyone has any info about it.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

There is already a confirmed report of SKU 3301 i.e. Ultrafire protected 17670 NOT fitting inside Romisen RC-F4 on the DX site.

Which 17670 do fit F4? Even if it is NOT protected.


By the way, switches for F4 and G2 are NOT interchageable. Also both of them are complete assembly including the threads. At least I was not able to disassemble any further. This makes it pretty difficult to make it dual mode or to change from reverse to forward mode.

Thanks,
- Vikas


----------



## Flash007

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Have received Romisen RC-F4 from DX.
Finish, size, handling and operation excellent.

Unfortunately :

AW's protected RCR123 750mAh don't fit.
AW's protected 17670 1600mAh don't fit.

Only regular CR123's does fit.

Otherwise, tint is perfect and the beam is very very powerful.

Identical power output than my Cree Q4 WC 5-mode dropin (from supertactical), but tint is even better. Snow white.

Too bad that it doesn't accept 17670 or RCR123, but only CR123's. 

I have just buyed this light to use it with 17670 or RCR123. :shakehead :shakehead :shakehead


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

My non protected Panasonic 17500 fit my F4 but there ain't a lot of room left over!

Might have to attack it with the brake cylinder hone for the 17650 Protected coming from DX.


----------



## jumpin jack flash

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



Flash007 said:


> Have received Romisen RC-F4 from DX.
> Finish, size, handling and operation excellent.
> 
> Unfortunately :
> 
> AW's protected RCR123 750mAh don't fit.
> AW's protected 17670 1600mAh don't fit.
> 
> Only regular CR123's does fit.
> 
> Otherwise, tint is perfect and the beam is very very powerful.
> 
> Identical power output than my Cree Q4 WC 5-mode dropin (from supertactical), but tint is even better. Snow white.
> 
> Too bad that it doesn't accept 17670 or RCR123, but only CR123's.
> 
> I have just buyed this light to use it with 17670 or RCR123. :shakehead :shakehead :shakehead


 
Flash 007,
I use protected Trustfire RCR123 / 16340 (DX # 8683) in my F4 and they fit just fine. They have performed very well through several charge cycles now and, although they probably are not on par with AW's, I have no hesitation in recommending them, especially considering their price.


----------



## Flash007

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



jumpin jack flash said:


> Flash 007,
> I use protected Trustfire RCR123 / 16340 (DX # 8683) in my F4 and they fit just fine. They have performed very well through several charge cycles now and, although they probably are not on par with AW's, I have no hesitation in recommending them, especially considering their price.


 

Thanks Jumpin Jack Flash ! :thumbsup: :twothumbs :thumbsup:

I'll buy two pairs of these cells and hope they will fit perfectly in the RC-F4.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I too can confirm

8683 TrustFire Protected 3.6V 880mAh 16340/CR123A Batteries (2-Pack)

fit in my gray F4 without any problems.

- Vikas


----------



## Flash007

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> I too can confirm
> 
> 8683 TrustFire Protected 3.6V 880mAh 16340/CR123A Batteries (2-Pack)
> 
> fit in my gray F4 without any problems.
> 
> - Vikas


 

Thanks. 

I have already ordered two pairs of these cells @ DX (8683).

Can someone tell the runtime with RF-C4 and these cells ?

Thanks.


----------



## wired54

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I also bought a RC-F4 several months ago because I thought it would take 17670 batterys. I have several Ultrafire 17670 protected and as we all know now they won't fit.

While taking apart the light last week I noticed a stepped down area in the tail of the main tube. I took my 11/16 drill bit and it fits the rear tube extension but not the main tube. I'm thinking this could act as a drill guide for the main tube. So I drilled it out and it worked. I used a monster drill at 300rpm, once it bit it pulled itself through the tube in 3 sec flat. Now all the protected 17670 cells fit easily.

For just a little more in size than a G2 it puts out a lot more light. The M4 next to it seems just a little larger, but the feel in the hand is a lot larger and not as easy to slide in your pocket.





Completed mod with battery sticking out of light.





Shows drill bit passing through the rear tube extension.





Bare tube clamped in vice on the flats. Clamp tight but don't crush tube, that drill bit wants to torque that around once the bit dug into the aluminum.





Shows the drill bit entering the rear tube extension.





Tube after being drilled out.





Main tube before assembly showing battery fit.





I'm now real happy with it and plan to buy several more.

And for people looking for amp readings using a fresh off the charger 17670 reading 4.12 volts it read 1.16 amps, 2 RCR123 read 420 ma and 1 RCR123 read 1.30 amps. That same 17670 battery in the M4 read 580ma and in the WF-C2 read 910ma.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Your post got me looking at my RC-F4. Which then got me comparing it to the LumaPower Hunter I got from Ledaholic.

Hunter has a slightly brighter more obvious spot. But it's also quite a bit bigger and heavier!

I really like both lights but F4 is less bothersome next to wallet in back pocket.

That Romisen M4 looks sort of pregnant! And the Ultrafire next to that looks FINE!


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I received my UF 602C Q5 from DX today. It's a dud. Two other guys say their's is a dud too. Light output is very dim. My RC-G2 blows the 602C Q5 I just received.

Using a new CR123A cell (Sanyo) I measured 0.09A draw on the highest setting.

Dave


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



Probedude said:


> I received my UF 602C Q5 from DX today. It's a dud. Two other guys say their's is a dud too. Light output is very dim. My RC-G2 blows the 602C Q5 I just received.
> 
> Using a new CR123A cell (Sanyo) I measured 0.09A draw on the highest setting.


 
Man. Sorry to hear that it's not as good as anticipated.
I wish I could have reviewed it first so others do not suffer. =P

As people may have noticed, I've slowed down as there's no eye-catching lights that I want to purchase right now.
But I think i may still get 1 or 2 each month so I'll update when i do.

I guess my initial rush of lights made me realise that many of them are same lights in different bodies. (same drivers, same LED, similar reflectors etc) 
I'm glad however that I did end up finding some gems such as the now-famous RC-F4. =)

Seems Romisen are one of the rare few budget-light makers who uses non-common drivers in their lights.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



bessiebenny said:


> Man. Sorry to hear that it's not as good as anticipated.
> I wish I could have reviewed it first so others do not suffer. =P



I do like the form factor. I'd be happy with a 2 or 1 mode driver in it. The overall length is shorter than the RC-C3 I also just received even with the tail clicky and visually looks smaller in diameter. I just wish it worked!

As I mentioned I also received a Romisen sku 6117 RC-C3 yesterday. It works fine, nice and bright. Pulls 0.54A from a fresh CR123A Sanyo (same cell I used in the 602C Q5). I found the twisty action pretty nice though I still rather have a tail clicky. I found the switching interesting - no battery rattle because it's always under spring tension. Neat design.

Now the bad part - the body was dented up a bit. Looks like it was dropped several times onto a hard surface on the tail cap and the lens end. It arrived in bubble wrap and in a box so it wasn't from transportation. The rest of it was finished very well so I don't know if it was damaged in the factory, a used light that was returned and resold, or what.

It too is going back due to these dents.

2 lights in 1 day, both have issues and are being sent back.

Dave


----------



## bspofford

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



Flash007 said:


> Have received Romisen RC-F4 from DX.
> Finish, size, handling and operation excellent.
> 
> Unfortunately :
> 
> AW's protected RCR123 750mAh don't fit.
> AW's protected 17670 1600mAh don't fit.
> 
> Only regular CR123's does fit.
> 
> Otherwise, tint is perfect and the beam is very very powerful.
> 
> Identical power output than my Cree Q4 WC 5-mode dropin (from supertactical), but tint is even better. Snow white.
> 
> Too bad that it doesn't accept 17670 or RCR123, but only CR123's.
> 
> I have just buyed this light to use it with 17670 or RCR123. :shakehead :shakehead :shakehead


 
My AW protected RCR123 batteries fit fine, but my Ultrafire protected RCR123s initially did not. If you look inside the battery tube, you will see a stepoff at about 2 cm. This is a threaded joint between the main battery tube and the antiroll tail segment of the tube. Unthread it and chamfer the entrance to the main battery tube with a little 400 grit silicone carbide sandpaper. Mine had some burrs restricting the entrance to the main tube. After doing this, all of my protected RCR123/16340 batteries drop in smoothly!:twothumbs


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Okay. DX could not fulfil the order for the Aurora WF600 and refunded the money. Doh!

I am now saving up to buy one good EDC for myself and also few to satisfy my cravings for new budget lights. 
(wife hates my flashlights hobby so I'm secretly saving up some dosh to buy more....)

Feel free to send me $2 or $4 donations and I'll put some more up here for you. :devil:
Donatee ID will be mentioned if you PM me. (or I just mention the first portion of your email address)
(fyi - Paypal seems to take away a minimum 37 cents per donation)

haha. I'll laugh if I even receive anything from that link. LOL
Maybe it's a bit too late considering this thread already had 67000 hits. =P

btw, I will try and review any future lights with more photos of each light.

*UPDATE*

Wow. I never expected any and already got some flowing in. THANK YOU!!
btw, feel free to PM me of any lights that you are interested in.
(no guarantee but i'll have a better idea of what people are interested in)

*Lights that I'm currently interested in:*
- Single-mode Ultrafire C3 Cree Q5 LED Flashlight LINK
It's the well regarded Ultrafire C3 now with better Q5 bin Cree.
Should be brighter and hope it still has great run time with 2 AA.

- 14V Ultrafire WF-502C 3RCR123A Xenon Flashlight LINK 
Possibly could be the brightest floody light you can get for the money?
It's not LED but I really don't mind incans and it's so cheap!!


----------



## daniel79

*Delays*



bessiebenny said:


> (wife hates my flashlights hobby so I'm secretly saving up some dosh to buy more....)



Hehe Happy not alone... My is calling me a big child 

Unfortunately, I have the bad news for all wanting to order rc-f4 or waiting for it from DX. This is mail I received today from DX:
"hi, sorry for any inconvenience, the item 7999 will be back in stock after Chinese New Year. we will cancel the order and refund, if you do do mind, please re-order it after Chinese New Year."

Wiki says that Chinese New Year in 2008 is on February 7. Before this time they all are cleaning everything possible  (stocktaking...) and afeter they are celebrating even 15 days long!!!! 
Dx calims to not ship orders between Feb 5 and Feb 10, 2008
http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.166
I think till this time many orders can be delayed:thumbsdow


----------



## daniel79

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I found on my local forum that Ultrafire C3 q5 has throw about 1200 [email protected]


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

:mecry:


daniel79 said:


> I found on my local forum that Ultrafire C3 q5 has throw about 1200 [email protected]


 
Hmm. If that value is comparably close to my readings, then that's quite an improvement. 
Would be a good single mode common battery using light for my dad I think. =)

*UPDATE*

I just ordered Single-mode Ultrafire C3 Cree Q5 LED Flashlight LINK.
I hope to receive it sometime within this month. Can't wait to try it.
Thanks to everyone who donated so far to make this happen so quick! :thumbsup:

*BTW*

I realised that I need something like *Extech 401036 Light Meter PC Datalogger *so that I can create lux over time run-time graphs that look very professional like Selfbuilt's reviews. But wow, it's not cheap. I highly doubt I'll be able to afford it anytime soon. Oh well, I guess i'll just have no choice but to keep the review really simple. =P


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I have added two new groups photos of the lights that I had access to today. 
Hopefully it'll give a better idea of how big they are relative to each other. =)

Keep in mind that I am constantly changing / updating each lights reviews as I experience more over time.
I will also start adding more photos of interest for each light. (Such as switch module , light engine , LED etc)


----------



## Mash

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Is there any chance of doing the tests also with primary 123s?
I ask since I and prob lots of others are trying to standardise on 18650s, and primary 123s. With some DX single cell lights, I found a huge difference in output between 3V primary and 3.6V chargeables. So it would be great to see how the single 123 lights fare on primaries as well.
THis thread is a great resource, so thanks again!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

No probs. I don't have any primaries right now but I will buy a few from DX and then try it out.
Don't expect any results anytime soon though as it takes a while to receive stuff from DX. =P


----------



## fleshlight

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

My Romisen F4 died less than 2 weeks after it arrived! Now I have to ship it to Miami from Canada. *huff*

Am I the only one who experienced this? If so, why was I the lucky one?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I tried two Ultrafire 16340 Protected in my F4.

Until I backed the light module out about a turn they were a smidge too long.

Until I can bore it out enough to get an Ultrafire 17670 in there I'm going to run it this way as I'm trying hard to go all rechargeable.


----------



## deathkenli

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I got my RC-C3 yesterday.
It's small, bright and good looking. Near-perfect tint! Same as my RC-F4.
The clip can be easily removed, just unscrew the tail cap.
There is one problem though, most of the pill is plastic, so heat-sinking would not be great. 
But the plastic pill also prevents the light from turning on permanently if the oxidation(anodizing) on the threads is wore out.

Also, I got those Ultrafire 17670s for RC-F4.
Does not fit. So I violently tore their clothes apart then wrapped them with thin transparent tape. After that they fit the RC-F4! Barely...


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



deathkenli said:


> Also, I got those Ultrafire 17670s for RC-F4.
> Does not fit. So I violently tore their clothes apart then wrapped them with thin transparent tape. After that they fit the RC-F4! Barely...



Which specific 17670 did you order? Unprotected or protected? The blue 2844 or the gray two-pack 3301 ?

- Vikas

P.S. How did KD do runtime charts with 17670 with his black F-4?

- Vikas


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

I have 3301 Ultrafires and I'm loath to rip the covering off. I think I'll try my brake hone with LOTS of patience!


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



deathkenli said:


> I got my RC-C3 yesterday.
> It's small, bright and good looking. Near-perfect tint! Same as my RC-F4.



How is the fit and finish on yours? My RC-C3 came in this past week and it has a bunch of small dents on the body on the tail and the lens end. Wasn't from shipping either since it arrived wrapped in bubble wrap, in a box, then in a padded envelope.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Even after manhandling F4, it refuses to budge. It looks very "used" after I tried to get the head off. I don't what kind of glues these guys used on it.

- Vikas


----------



## Mash

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



bessiebenny said:


> No probs. I don't have any primaries right now but I will buy a few from DX and then try it out.
> Don't expect any results anytime soon though as it takes a while to receive stuff from DX. =P



Thanks!
Not sure about primaries from DX though, you dont say where you are located, but if in US, lots of people would reccommend good sources for cheap, quality primaries!
I know its real easy for us to spend your money for runtimes etc, so just use them for brightness testing!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Brake hone wouldn't fit. No drill bit the correct size. And before finding that out I killed my better DX 1447 Cree Module with two 16340.

SIGH!

Oh yeah, I tried taking the tail switch from the G2 and using it in the F4. Without doing unrepairable damage I can't make it happen.

As a side thought however my G2 seems brighter after having it all the way apart and putting it tightly back together.


----------



## deathkenli

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> Which specific 17670 did you order? Unprotected or protected? The blue 2844 or the gray two-pack 3301 ?
> 
> - Vikas


 
two pack silver ultrafire protected




Probedude said:


> How is the fit and finish on yours? My RC-C3 came in this past week and it has a bunch of small dents on the body on the tail and the lens end. Wasn't from shipping either since it arrived wrapped in bubble wrap, in a box, then in a padded envelope.


 
I didn't find any dents on it except some scratches cause by the clip.


----------



## Sigman

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights roundup - Romisen RC-G4 added*

Closing this one & continuing in Part II...


----------

